# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Google Glass Enterprise Edition 2 dbarquent, le casque de ralit augmente cote 999$

## Hinault Romaric

*Les Google Glass en prcommande  1 500 $*
*les lunettes de ralit augmente seront disponibles pour les dveloppeurs en 2013*


Le Google I/O, la grande messe des dveloppeurs pour le gant de la recherche se droule actuellement  San Francisco.

Cet vnement est loccasion pour la socit de prsenter ses innovations majeures et les produits issus de ses laboratoires. A la suite de lannonce de Jelly Bean, la prochaine version dAndroid,  Google a officialis le lancement des  Google Glass.

Les  Google Glass  sont des lunettes de ralit augmente disposant de minuscules camras sur le ct, permettant de capter une scne du monde extrieur.

Pour faire taire les spculations, Google avait prsent quelques-unes des fonctionnalits de ses lunettes High-tech il ya de cela quelques mois.  Sergei Brin, co-fondateur de la socit,  a confirm la disponibilit de celles-ci au prix de 1500 dollars pour les dveloppeurs.


*Prsentation des Google Glass par Sergei Brin*

Lintroduction assez spectaculaire du produit mettait en scne des parachutistes qui avaient saut au-dessus de San Francisco pour atterrir sur le toit dun immeuble proche du lieu de lvnement.  Chacun tait quip de lunettes qui diffusaient ce quil voyait. Ils ont ensuite remis un paquet  des cyclistes qui, aprs quelques pirouettes, ont livr ce paquet  des alpinistes qui ont dval le btiment pour rejoindre Sergei Brin sur scne avec  le colis contenant les fameuses  Google Glass.

Le dispositif comprend un cran tactile sur le ct, un bouton au dessus pour prendre les photos et les vidos, un cran transparent pour afficher les informations, une mmoire interne, un microphone et des capteurs (acclromtre, compas et gyroscope).

Reli  un Smartphone grce au Wi-Fi, les photos et vidos prises pourront tre partages directement sur les rseaux sociaux.  Les lunettes de Google intgrent galement quelques services de golocalisation qui proposent, en fonction de la position des utilisateurs des informations en ralit augmente.

Les prcommandes sont actuellement ouvertes uniquement aux dveloppeurs prsents au Google I/O. Pour ceux-ci le dispositif sera disponible dbut 2013. Une version grand public sera propose moins dun an aprs pour un montant infrieur  1 500 dollars.


*Source* : Google I/O

----------


## Tab

> Une version grand public sera propose moins dun an aprs pour un montant infrieur  1 500 dollars.


J'en veux c'est clair  ::mrgreen::  mais  beaucoup moins de 1 500 dollars  ::?: 

Pour le grand public j'espre que 500  sera le grand max.

----------


## teddyalbina

En tant que dev il y a des choses qui m'interessent beaucoup mais quand je vois le prix bah j'me demande qui peut bien acheter a ?  Ou que je ne touche pas assez !!! 

 ::aie::

----------


## Tab

> Ou que je ne touche pas assez !!!


Je me dis la mme chose  ::roll::  si a se trouve un dev US palpe suffisamment, moi perso a me fait un peu moins d'un mois de salaire net  ::aie::

----------


## NahMean

C'est le prix de l'innovation c'est tout !  ::mouarf:: 

On va faire comme tout le monde, on va attendre les promos de nol  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense que pour dvelopper une application de ralit augment pour une paire de lunette, il faut plus qu'un dveloppeur pendant son temps libre.

Pour une entreprise qui  les capacits de dvelopper ce genre d'application 1500$ c'est rien.

Aujourd'hui 1500$ = 1206,753.

----------


## andry.aime

> *Les Google Glass en prcommande  1 500 $*
> *les lunettes de ralit augmente seront disponibles pour les dveloppeurs en 2013*


Et  combien et  quand pour les dtectives paparazzo euh, je ne sais pas comment dire ceux qui photographient les autres sans leur consentement?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Des lunettes qui films ou qui prennent des photos a doit exister depuis un bail...

L c'est totalement autre chose.

----------


## andry.aime

> Des lunettes qui films ou qui prennent des photos a doit exister depuis un bail...
> 
> L c'est totalement autre chose.


Mais a ne se trouve pas facilement, ou bien ce n'est pas vendu au grand public.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais a ne se trouve pas facilement, ou bien ce n'est pas vendu au grand public.


C'est ce qu'on crois, parce qu'on ne cherche pas.
J'ai entr "spy cam" dans un moteur de recherche, j'ai visit le 1er site, ils y a  dispositions tout les objets que tu veux avec une camra et un micro.

Beaucoup plus discret que des lunettes en plus : genre stylo, thermomtre, porte cl, montre.

Bon bien-sre il y a des lunettes. 

En plus c'est abordable.

Des camras espions a se trouve facilement.

----------


## FirePrawn

SkyNet bonjour !  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> En tant que dev il y a des choses qui m'interessent beaucoup mais quand je vois le prix bah j'me demande qui peut bien acheter a ?  Ou que je ne touche pas assez !!!


N'exagrons pas; si tu compte commercialiser un dveloppement fait avec, 1500$ c'est une somme sans grande importance. 
En gros, moins de deux jours de travail (c'est sur ton CA que tu le prends, pas sur ton revenu) pour un dev. freelance "moyen".

Et si tu ne compte pas commercialiser un dev. avec, quel est l'intrt d'acheter un gadget  la noix comme cela ?

----------


## teddyalbina

> Je pense que pour dvelopper une application de ralit augment pour une paire de lunette, il faut plus qu'un dveloppeur pendant son temps libre.
> 
> Pour une entreprise qui  les capacits de dvelopper ce genre d'application 1500$ c'est rien.
> 
> Aujourd'hui 1500$ = 1206,753.


Une entreprise qui quoi ? Srieusement je ne vois pas ma boite lacher 1500$ pour que je puisse avoir une super paire de lunette et faire des applications pour (quand bien mme le potentiel peut tre norme).

90% des projets informatique sont dans l'info de gestion  ::cry:: . Et moi ce qui me branche vraiment ce sont les 10% restants  ::aie::  !!!

Donc si je veux faire autre chose que de l'info de gestion je dois me payer mon propre matos et mes propres softs. Et me dmerder tout seul comme un grand pour avancer techniquement.

J'conomise pour m'acheter w2k8  ::lol::  ds que je touche il sera  moi ! Et je vais aussi me payer une formation sur la scu informatique (point trs trs important de nos jours).

----------


## teddyalbina

> N'exagrons pas; si tu compte commercialiser un dveloppement fait avec, 1500$ c'est une somme sans grande importance. 
> En gros, moins de deux jours de travail (c'est sur ton CA que tu le prends, pas sur ton revenu) pour un dev. freelance "moyen".
> 
> Et si tu ne compte pas commercialiser un dev. avec, quel est l'intrt d'acheter un gadget  la noix comme cela ?


J'ai bien des ides mais faut que j'ai le produit en main  un moment donn pour tester, faire des pocs, trouver de nouvelles ides, donc mis  part l'acheter ...

----------


## Bluedeep

> 90% des projets informatique sont dans l'info de gestion . Et moi ce qui me branche vraiment ce sont les 10% restants  !!!


Donc, j'espre pour toi que tu ne travailles pas dans une boite qui fait de l'info de gestion.




> Donc si je veux faire autre chose que de l'info de gestion je dois me payer mon propre matos et mes propres softs.


Euh .... changer de boite plutt ???

----------


## teddyalbina

> Donc, j'espre pour toi que tu ne travailles pas dans une boite qui fait de l'info de gestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Euh .... changer de boite plutt ???


 
Bah je suis dans une SSII, prochaine mission je veux faire du win azure ou autre plateforme cloud.

J'aime bien ma boite (qui aime bien chatie bien)  ::rose:: .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une entreprise qui quoi ? Srieusement je ne vois pas ma boite lacher 1500$ pour que je puisse avoir une super paire de lunette et faire des applications pour (quand bien mme le potentiel peut tre norme).


Ben il y a dj Google  ::aie:: 

Dj c'est pas vident de trouver une ide pour utiliser ces lunettes, il faut dj des personnes charg de dvelopper l'ide du projet.
Dans le monde il doit probablement il y avoir quelques entreprises intress par cette technologie.
C'est clair que a ne doit pas courir les rues.

Et pour ceux qui ont peur d'tres film  leur insu avec ces lunettes, a tient pas debout, c'est clairement visible  des km que cette paire de lunette comporte une camra, en plus elles seront relativement connu.

Alors qu'il existe depuis des annes des lunettes pour espionner et le but c'est quelles soient les plus discrte possible, il ne faut absolument pas qu'elles attirent le regard, faut que les lunettes aient l'air banal.

Les lunettes de Google ne passent pas inaperu.

----------


## hotcryx

Thermomtre spy cam excellent  ::aie::  (vachement  intrusif)

----------


## David_g

> Ben il y a dj Google 
> Dj c'est pas vident de trouver une ide pour utiliser ces lunettes, il faut dj des personnes charg de dvelopper l'ide du projet.


Bah les mmes ides que bcp de choses dja ralis sur un mobile.

Exemple : 
Avoir en face d'un restaurant les diffrents avis des consommateurs
Dans une grande surface, pouvoir regarder le code barre d'un produit et que sur les lunettes s'affichent une alerte si tu es vgtarien, musulman, allergique au gluten etc.


Bref les ides a se trouve (plus ou moins bien certes) c'est le dveloppement et l'ergonomie qui sont encore un terrain inconnu sur cet objet.

----------


## NahMean

> Thermomtre spy cam excellent  (vachement  intrusif)


Excellente cette ide  ::mouarf:: 

Pour tre plus srieux je dirais un gps intgr (avec dtecteur de radar bien sur  :;): ), pas sur que la scurit routire apprcie en revanche...

Bon allez je me lche, un alcotest intgr, si tu titube il appelle un "SAM" le plus proche, finalement sa pourrai mme tre bien comme ide  ::ccool::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je n'ai pas d'imagination, moi tout ce que je vois c'est a  ::cry::  :


J'ai strictement aucune ide concrte de l'utilisation de ce genre de lunette.
Ouais a pourrais scanner des code barres ou ce genre de chose...

Ah si j'ai une ide !
a pourrait reconnaitre les arbres et donner les noms.
Mais j'imagine mme pas la complexit des algorithmes  mettre en place, faudrait des annes et une grosse quipe...
Et en plus a nintresserait personne.

Ou alors si on les portes constamment a pourrait mmoriser o l'on pause nos objets et comme a on perdrait plus rien.
Mais  chaque fois que l'on pause quelque chose il faudrait regarder ses mains...

----------


## Bluedeep

Moi, j'ai une ide d'applicaiton pour ceux qui sont pas du tout physionomiste (ce qui est mon cas).

Rappeler sur les lunettes le nom des gens afin d'viter les :

"Ah oui, Salut ..euh ... comment a va depuis la dernire fois on s'est vu o dj ?"

 ::mouarf:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Loceka

> Rappeler sur les lunettes le nom des gens


Surtout que a, google a dj la technologie pour le faire.

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

Je vais casser l'ambiance, mais le seul truc que je vois la dedans, c'est un peu plus d'intrusion de Google dans la vie privee...

Ah, tu regardes un restaurant --> affichage de pub pour les restaurants les mieux notes aux alentours
L'anniversaire de ton conjoint approche (dispo sur G+ ou calendar) ? --> Il y a un fleuriste a 2 rues d'ici 
... ... ...


L'association en Wifi a un smartphone permettra bien evidemment de recuperer toutes ces pubs, et de les croiser un peu plus avec le profil publicitaire dont google dispose : http://www.google.com/ads/preferences

----------


## javamine

Quand tu vas pisser, a te fait ton analyse d'urine en live?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Surtout que a, google a dj la technologie pour le faire.


Pas entirement : il faut que tu ais les lunettes sur le blair quand tu rencontres la personne :

- bonjour, je suis Machin Truc
- Gomez Dugenou, enchant

et l le systme dtecte un "inconnu" et enregistre le nom (analyser la prsentation pour dtecter quelle est la phase o les noms sont changs, reco vocale sur des mots "non rpertori", etc ....) en mme temps que la prise de vue.

Ensuite, quand tu revois le gars, les lunettes te mettent une bulle au dessis de la tte  "tiens, c'est Gomez Dugenou - rencontr chez XXX le dd/mm/yy". 

Pour cette dernire phase, ils ont en effet la techno avec la reco faciale; mais pour l'acquisition, c'est pas encore a. En plus, si a ne fonctionne qu'en mode connect via 3G/4G/OuiFi/etc .... c'est dj plus limit.

Bref, on en est loin .....

----------


## javamine

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais casser l'ambiance, mais le seul truc que je vois la dedans, c'est un peu plus d'intrusion de Google dans la vie privee...
> 
> Ah, tu regardes un restaurant --> affichage de pub pour les restaurants les mieux notes aux alentours
> L'anniversaire de ton conjoint approche (dispo sur G+ ou calendar) ? --> Il y a un fleuriste a 2 rues d'ici 
> ... ... ...


On est dj pist par nos smartphones, maintenant ils pourront en plus voir tout ce qu'on voit. A voir l'enthousiasme gnral des gens face  ces lunettes, il faut croire qu'on est dj plus  a prs...

----------


## gangsoleil

> Pour cette dernire phase, ils ont en effet la techno avec la reco faciale; mais pour l'acquisition, c'est pas encore a. En plus, si a ne fonctionne qu'en mode connect via 3G/4G/OuiFi/etc .... c'est dj plus limit.
> 
> Bref, on en est loin .....


Non, on n'en est pas loin. Il est de notoriete publique que facebook utilise les photos nommees pour faire un "portrait" des utilisateurs.
Et comme les lunettes n'auront un interet que si tu es connecte, il suffit de faire une comparaison entre la personne "vue" par les lunettes et tes contacts, puis dans les contacts de tes contacts, ...

On n'en est pas loin, tout existe deja, il manque juste la commercialisation des lunettes.




> Quand tu vas pisser, a te fait ton analyse d'urine en live?


Je ne sais pas. Peut-etre que la reconnaissance de forme va decider de flouter l'image ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> On est dj pist par nos smartphones, maintenant ils pourront en plus voir tout ce qu'on voit. A voir l'enthousiasme gnral des gens face  ces lunettes, il faut croire qu'on est dj plus  a prs...


Oui, a fait un peu froid dans le dos.

On va finir par tous se balader en bourqa pour tre sur de ne pas tomber sur un geek fondu qui aura dcid que ton visage devait tre enregistr.

----------


## javamine

> Je ne sais pas. Peut-etre que la reconnaissance de forme va decider de flouter l'image ?


a risque d'en complexer plus d'un. Pendant que tu pisses, les lunettes te diront : "Forme infnieur  la moyenne analyse jusqu' prsent"  ::mrgreen:: 




> On va finir par tous se balader en bourqa pour tre sur de ne pas tomber sur un geek fondu qui aura dcid que ton visage devait tre enregistr.


Sarkozy tait de mche en fait !! C'est pour a qu'il a interdit la burka  :8O: 
Je comprends mieux maintenant pourquoi google a ouvert un centre en France rcemment ...  ::marteau::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Non, on n'en est pas loin. Il est de notoriete publique que facebook utilise les photos nommees pour faire un "portrait" des utilisateurs.


Oui, mais l seul les gens assez cingls nafs pour mettre leurs photos sur FB sont concerns.

----------


## Loceka

Ben non, y'a aussi les "copains qui ont des lunettes" qui pourront le faire...  ::?: 

En tout cas c'est clair que si tout le monde a a (cas hypothtique qui n'arrivera j'espre jamais), ce sont les services de police qui seront ravis : plein de camras mobiles dans les rues. \o/

----------


## mitkl

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais casser l'ambiance, mais le seul truc que je vois la dedans, c'est un peu plus d'intrusion de Google dans la vie privee...
> 
> Ah, tu regardes un restaurant --> affichage de pub pour les restaurants les mieux notes aux alentours
> L'anniversaireade ton conjoint approche (dispo sur G+ ou calendar) ? --> Il y a un fleuriste a 2 rues d'ici 
> ... ... ...
> 
> 
> L'association en Wifi a un smartphone permettra bien evidemment de recuperer toutes ces pubs, et de les croiser un peu plus avec le profil publicitaire dont google dispose : http://www.google.com/ads/preferences


En mme temps, qui peut vraiment croire que le but des Google Glasses c'est de faire plaisir aux gens. En plus de gagner de l'argent sur la vente, Google va surtout gagner gros en "affinant" ses donnes sur ses utilisateurs. Recemment j'ai lu que Google s'en foutait un peu de la popularit de son reseau social G+, cela leur a permis d'en savoir plus sur leurs utilisateurs afin de mieux cibler leurs publicits et c'est tout ce qui importait. Mais bon il faut aussi voir le bon cot des choses, comme chaque terminal, des petits gnies vont s'en occuper et sortir des firmwares qui respirent la libert.

----------


## romatou18

On arrete pas les conn.... le progres pardon.

1500$ de conn... de progres tres tres utile. Comme ca on aura l'air hyper inteligent a tapoter sur les lunettes surtout ne plus regarder devant nous mais etre absorb par youtube ou google + en meme temps que tenir la main de sa copine...

Quoi que ceux qui acheteront ca doivent certainement etre tres seuls et avoir du temps libre a remplir ;-)


Bonne soire.

Un etre, encore, humain, aussi developper.

----------


## romatou18

> a risque d'en complexer plus d'un. Pendant que tu pisses, les lunettes te diront : "Forme infnieur  la moyenne analyse jusqu' prsent" :


Mais graaaaaaaaaaave quel lunettes a c_ _t_n !!! Sans blague on arrete pas les conn.... le progres !

Ils devraient renommer la boite GeekGueule au lieu de Google serieux !

----------


## TNT89

Moi je suis trs curieux de la qualit et des capacits du HMD. Ca m'tonnerait qu'il soit potable...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui, mais l seul les gens assez cingls nafs pour mettre leurs photos sur FB sont concerns.


Jusqu'au jour o une connaissance met une photo avec toi sur ton FB, et colle l'tiquette Bluedeep sur toi. Et l, tu entres dans la base FB...contre ton gr....compltement  ton insu....

Sinon, la principale utilit de ces lunettes, c'est pour les gens qui ne partagent pas la passion de leur conjoint ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Jusqu'au jour o une connaissance met une photo avec toi sur ton FB, et colle l'tiquette Bluedeep sur toi. Et l, tu entres dans la base FB...contre ton gr....compltement  ton insu....


C'est effectivement un risque. Mais si c'est une vraie "connaissance", il sait qu'il doit s'attendre  quelques soucis dans ce cas : je suis sur le sujet d'une vigilance plutt paranoaque. (mais pas assez, sans doute).

----------


## NahMean

> Ou alors si on les portes constamment a pourrait mmoriser o l'on pause nos objets et comme a on perdrait plus rien.
> Mais  chaque fois que l'on pause quelque chose il faudrait regarder ses mains...


Ne tinquite pas bientt il y aura la " Google Combi' "   ::mouarf::

----------


## kiprok

Et les binoclards ils font comment?  ::): 

Dire que certains sont prts  tout pour viter les lunettes, voil des biens voyants qui veulent en porter  tout prix (sans parler du risque de devenir miro avec ce systme)...

Je trouve deja que les personnes avec des oreilles bioniques me paraissent cingles mais alors l a risque de faire un peu peur non?  ::): 

Des JCV pleins les rues... Bouhouuuuuhouuuuu...

----------


## sybil

pour deux euros j'veux bien.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Google Glass : intelligence artificielle, reconnaissance vocale...*
*un dpt de brevet rvle la richesse fonctionnelle des lunettes de ralit augmente* 

*Mise  jour du 17/07/2012*

Un dpt de brevet de Google vient de dvoiler des dtails fascinants sur les Google Glass, les lunettes de ralit augmente de la socit.

Les Google Glass avaient t prsentes officiellement lors des Google I/O en fin du mois dernier. Lvnement avait permis de prsenter quelques composants et fonctionnalits du dispositif dont de minuscules camras sur le ct, un cran transparent pour afficher les informations, une mmoire interne, un microphone, des capteurs   et le Wi-Fi pour communiquer avec un smartphone ou un ordinateur (lire ci-avant).

Derrire ces lunettes, se cacherait un potentiel important qui na pas encore t prsent par Google.

Selon le dpt de brevet du gant de la recherche, les Google Glass pourraient disposer pour le contrle dun TouchPad latral,  et peut-tre mme dun clavier numrique supportant aussi bien le scrolling que la pression.

 

La firme de Mountain View envisage dutiliser des points de couleur pour la reprsentation visuelle de linteraction avec le TouchPad, afin de fournir un effet dillusion au porteur qui aura limpression que le pav tactile est juste en face de lui.

En dehors du TouchPad, le dispositif serait galement capable de dtecter des commandes vocales.  Le porteur de lappareil pourrait  accder rapidement  la fiche dun de ses contacts en prononant simplement le nom de celui-ci.

Bien plus, le dispositif intelligent aurait galement sa  propre conscience de lenvironnement , lui permettant ainsi de ragir sans lintervention du porteur.  Les Google Glass seraient par exemple capables de dtecter le bruit du moteur du vhicule de lutilisateur, et de dduire que celui-ci est au volant pour lancer instantanment un systme de navigation ou une application de golocalisation.

Les capteurs intgrs aux lunettes pourraient tre utiliss, selon le dpt de brevet, pour dtecter la temprature ambiante et suggrer  lutilisateur denfiler des gants si celle-ci est trop basse.

Les Google Glass seront disponibles dbut 2013  1500 dollars pour les dveloppeurs, avant la publication dune version grand public pour un prix plus bas.


*Source* : Le dpt de brevet

----------


## Jon Shannow

La question que je me pose, c'est comment on fait si on a des lunettes de vue ? Ou pour les lunettes de soleil ?

Et puis, est-ce qu'on pourra voir un film rien qu'avec les lunettes, moi, a m'intresserait quand je conduis, la route est si ennuyeuse sur autoroute !  ::aie::

----------


## deathness

> La question que je me pose, c'est comment on fait si on a des lunettes de vue ? Ou pour les lunettes de soleil ?


Vu que tu auras bientt aussi des yeux ciberntique google no problem!




> Et puis, est-ce qu'on pourra voir un film rien qu'avec les lunettes, moi, a m'intresserait quand je conduis, la route est si ennuyeuse sur autoroute !


Ha mais tu conduiras plus, vu que google est en train de dvelopper ses voitures entirement automatique!

Plus srieusement je suis convaincu que ces lunettes et autre techno similaires ont un grand avenir. Et que d'ici 10 ans elles seront aussi normale que ne l'est un pc de nos jours.

----------


## maxwell302

Qui est tent de dvelopper une application McDonald's pour Google Glass?

 ::aie::

----------


## frfancha

<<pour dtecter la temprature ambiante et suggrer  lutilisateur denfiler des gants si celle-ci est trop basse...disponibles dbut 2013  1500 dollars>>

Gnial! Je sais jamais s'il faut mettre des gants ou pas!

J'en veux!

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> <<pour dtecter la temprature ambiante et suggrer  lutilisateur denfiler des gants si celle-ci est trop basse...disponibles dbut 2013  1500 dollars>>
> 
> Gnial! Je sais jamais s'il faut mettre des gants ou pas!
> 
> J'en veux!


C'est un peu l'idologie de Google, penser  ta place. Ton humour est drle et effrayant  la fois pour l'avenir...

----------


## mala92

> Qui est tent de dvelopper une application McDonald's pour Google Glass?


Je ne suis pas sre que tout le monde comprenne ton jock.  :;): 
Mais bon, il faut dire que les lunettes de Steve Mann font peur.  ::mouarf::  On croirait qu'il a un oeil bionique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Plus srieusement je suis convaincu que ces lunettes et autre techno similaires ont un grand avenir. Et que d'ici 10 ans elles seront aussi normale que ne l'est un pc de nos jours.


Ce qui me fait le plus peur c'est que je ne doute mme pas que tu ais raison !  ::calim2:: 




> C'est un peu l'idologie de Google, penser  ta place.


Ben, oui. C'est ce que je veux dire. Mais, y a pas que Google, hlas. J'ai l'impression qu'on nous prend de plus en plus par la main, afin de s'assurer qu'on fasse ce qu'il faut. Pas parce que c'est bon pour nous, non, parce que c'est bon pour leurs affaires. ::aie::  Le pire, c'est qu'une majorit en redemande.  ::calim2::

----------


## deathness

> C'est un peu l'idologie de Google, penser  ta place. Ton humour est drle et effrayant  la fois pour l'avenir...


Bientt le google brain! Application de golocalisation de ses cls intgrs, processeur avec pleins de nouvelles directives  suivre, ...

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Quand tu vas pisser, a te fait ton analyse d'urine en live?


Ca enverra des pourriels avec des pillules miracles qui font grossir le pnis  certains, non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sylvercis

Est ce que l'on pourra voir les filles  poils avec ces lunettes ?  ::love::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Est ce que l'on pourra voir les filles  poils avec ces lunettes ?


Non, juste le squelette et le username Fesseplouc

----------


## Robxley

Et pour la future version 5G+++ intgre aux lunettes, votre cerveau sera maintenu  bonne temprature et ce mme par un temps sibrien, oui mesdames, messieurs,  plus besoin du bonnet qui vous dcoiffe en permanence et qui vous rend kitch, les lunettes le feront sans vous dcoiffer...

Ceci est possible bien videmment grce  la rcente technologie 5G3+ base sur les toutes nouvelles ondes bios dcouvertes aprs une tude pousse sur la transmission des criquets eux mme issus d'un levage bio. Grce  ces lunettes,  votre cerveaux sera  tout jamais berc de douces et tides ondes. 

Les lunettes de la mort qui tue !! 
J'EN VEUX !!!

 ::aie::  Joke  ::aie::

----------


## Ekleog

En mme temps, le wifi sur les branches de lunettes, c'est pas moi qui vais les porter.  ::aie::

----------


## mitkl

en temps normal j'aurai envie de dire que vous faites tous des blagues mais dans 5 ans vous en porterez tous mais avec Google et ses projets qui chouent sans arrt, je me mfie  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

En tombant sur cette vido j'ai pens  ce sujet.







De quoi donner bcp d'ide  google

----------


## sybil

> Qui est tent de dvelopper une application McDonald's pour Google Glass?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Les Google Glass pourraient faire tlphone*
*Le responsable du projet en dit plus sur les rcentes avances des lunettes connectes*

Babak Parviz, responsable des Google Glass, vient de dvoiler les dernires avances du projet de lunettes connectes prsentes il y a six mois.

Sur ce semestre, les quipes de Google ont ajout un  touch pad  pour modifier les paramtres des lunettes et sont en train de travailler sur des commandes vocales ainsi que sur une optimisation de la consommation lectrique pour atteindre une autonomie de 24 heures.


Ct fonctionnalits, ces Google Glass pourraient rapidement senrichir et devenir  en plus dune paire de lunettes / appareil photo / camra vido  un tlphone.

Yaura-t-il la possibilit de dvelopper des apps pour lappareil ? De la publicit sera-t-elle affiche sur ses verres ? Quels sont les nouveaux modes dinteraction avec ces lunettes imagines par Google ?

Autant de questions qui nont pas encore de rponses arrtes. Sauf, peut-tre, pour la publicit, Babak Parviz assurant quil ny en aura pas.


*Quatre exemples de photos prises avec les Google Glass*
Linteraction avec lappareil semble tre le plus gros dfi  relever. _ Cest vraiment compliqu. Ce nest pas un PC portable ou un Smartphone. Cest une plateforme entirement nouvelle. La manire dinteragir avec elle et dutiliser ces lunettes sont un territoire entirement vierge_  dclare le responsable des Google Glass au site IEEE Spectrum.

Ces lunettes de prochaine gnration ne devraient tre disponibles que lanne prochaine. En attendant, quelques dveloppeurs pourront squiper en achetant un prototype, courant 2013, pour 1.500 $.

Depuis le lancement des Google Glass en juillet 2012, Microsoft et Apple ont galement fait savoir, chacun de leur ct, quils travaillaient sur ce type dappareils.

*Source* : _IEEE Spectrum_

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*

----------


## Golgotha

> Dj c'est pas vident de trouver une ide pour utiliser ces lunettes, il faut dj des personnes charg de dvelopper l'ide du projet.


Moi j'en ai des tonnes avec ce genre de lunette, ralit augment  fond !!

- Taille des objets sur demande
- Connexion au profil facebook des visages scanne en temps rl avec affichage tte haute des infos comme : nom, prnom, age, profession... etc
- Affichage des infos importantes dans les batiments, genre porte en surbrillance, accs rapide  tel ou tel salle, toilette... etc
- Affichage des accs wifi  port.
- Dtection des danger en temps rl (couteau, prise, objet coupant).
- Affichage des nouvelles importantes.
- Changement de luminosit et de contraste.
- Faire apparatre un petit Pokemon  cot...  ::aie:: 

Pour moi c'est no-limit, a va tre une rvolution ce truc l.

----------


## David_g

Hacking des lunettes a offre plein de possibilit aussi  ::): 
Spam visuel, Publicit comparative etc..

----------


## tontonnux

Avec la ralit augmente, on pourrait faire en sorte qu'il n'y ait que des Scarlett Johansson dans les rues ! On roulera tous en Porsche !

Bref, plus besoin de s'isoler pour n'avoir qu'une vie virtuelle !

A terme, on aura mme plus  penser (trop fatiguant pour beaucoup).

Vraiment, l'avenir s'annonce radieux  ::): 



... ou pas  ::(:

----------


## Bluedeep

> Moi j'en ai des tonnes avec ce genre de lunette, ralit augment  fond !!
> 
> - Connexion au profil facebook des visages scanne en temps rl avec affichage tte haute des infos comme : nom, prnom, age, profession... etc
> .....
> 
> Pour moi c'est no-limit, a va tre une rvolution ce truc l.


Si je comprend bien ton souhait, il faudra,pour les gens normaux, se balader avec une batte de baseball et en flanquer un gros coup dans la tronche du premier quidam quip de ces "google glass" qui nous regardera en face ? ca va tre joyeux ...

----------


## Golgotha

> Si je comprend bien ton souhait, il faudra,pour les gens normaux, se balader avec une batte de baseball et en flanquer un gros coup dans la tronche du premier quidam quip de ces "google glass" qui nous regardera en face ? ca va tre joyeux ...


 ::mouarf::  c'est bien a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## hotcryx

Penser  faire une photo avant et aprs pour la reconstruction  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> - Taille des objets sur demande


T'as pas peur ?




> - Affichage des infos importantes dans les batiments, genre porte en surbrillance, accs rapide  tel ou tel salle, toilette... etc


Deus Ex Human Revolution bonjour !

Plus une fonction loupe et reconnaissance des formes pour les chirurgiens, lectroniciens etc....

----------


## nerzh31

On risque surtout de ne plus voir grand chose en fonction des informations affiches ! Pas trs pratique pour se dplacer avec ..  ::aie:: 

Et si c'est pour rester assis en les utilisant .. autant prendre une belle tablette !

Ce qui serait pratique c'est de capturer des informations afin de les envoyer sur un autre support plus optimal pour les traiter  ::ccool::

----------


## Rayek

Vont ils prvoir des versions monocles pour ceux qui ne voient que d'un oeil ? ::aie::

----------


## didipostman

Les concepteurs de cet appareil veulent que les gens se connectent  travers image et video, se permettre de partager la vue qui se prsentent devant leurs yeux et la deuxime s'offrir un accs rapide  l'information.
-Encore un accs plus rapide la cervelle va un jour craquer sous ce flux d'information qu'elle doit grer et qui devient de plus en plus prs de la rtine.
-Partager la vue j'en doute fort sauf les weekends, les  sorties,les voyages pas le quotidien.
Secundo l'quipe de Babak Parviz est entrain de travailler pour rendre cette lunette plus robuste 
pour le prix 1.500 $ Il faut dj penser  mettre ces lunettes  l'abri des mains des enfants et encore demander l'avis de son ophtalmo  propos des effets ngatifs de cette technologie sur les yeux essentiellement, je pense qu'il faut consommer avec modration une prise de vue le matin et une deuxime l'aprs-midi c'est largement suffisant. :;):

----------


## Barsy

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi ce genre de techno a me fait penser  la scne de cul de Demolition Man (grand chef-duvre du cinma d'auteur  ::aie:: ).

Je sens que le futur est pour bientt... (N'essayez pas de prtendre que cette phrase n'a aucun sens, il est impossible de la contredire  ::mrgreen:: ).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi ce genre de techno a me fait penser  la scne de cul de Demolition Man (grand chef-duvre du cinma d'auteur ).


Ne connaissanrt pas ce film, je ne peux qu'imaginer  ::mouarf:: 
Dj le titre est parlant  ::P:

----------


## Golgotha

> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi ce genre de techno a me fait penser  la scne de cul de Demolition Man (grand chef-duvre du cinma d'auteur ).
> 
> Je sens que le futur est pour bientt... (N'essayez pas de prtendre que cette phrase n'a aucun sens, il est impossible de la contredire ).





> Stallone : C'est a que vous appelez faire l'amour ??
> Huxley : Il a t prouv que le sexe virtuel gnrait des ondes alpha pendant le transfert digitalis des nergies sexuelles.
> Stallone : Bon Huxley quest-ce que vous diriez si on faisait a  l'ancienne mode ?
> Huxley [Choque] : Oh ! Cest dgotant !... Vous voulez dire... Un transfert de fluides ?
> Stallone : Nan ! Je veux dire bander, baiser, faire crack crack boum boum, s'envoyer en l'air quoi !
> [...]
> Huxley : Les changes buccaux ne sont mme pas autoriss !
> Stallone : C'est interdit de s'embrasser ?! J'embrassais bien c'est con...


Cultissime cette scne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'me souvenais de la scne mais plus des dialogues merci Golgotha c'est effectivement cultissime  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredinkan

Me semble que c'est aussi dans celui l o ils disaient que Terminator (ils parlaient videmment de Schwarzie) tait devenu prsident des USA si mes souvenirs sont bons ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

> Me semble que c'est aussi dans celui l o ils disaient que Terminator (ils parlaient videmment de Schwarzie) tait devenu prsident des USA si mes souvenirs sont bons ?


a ne me dit rien a  ::koi::  Il y a une rfrence comme a dans The Expendables mais dans Demolition Man ?  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Me semble que c'est aussi dans celui l o ils disaient que Terminator (ils parlaient videmment de Schwarzie) tait devenu prsident des USA si mes souvenirs sont bons ?


Oui, c'est dans celui l, mais ils parlent directement de Shwarzenegger sans faire allusion  Terminator.

C'est dans Last Action Hero, film avec Shwarzenegger (c'est chiant  taper comme nom), qu'il y a une affiche de Terminator avec Stallone dans le rle du Terminator.

----------


## fredinkan

Peut-tre confonds-je... Mais il me semblait :o

Cela dit pour revenir au sujet principal, les Google glass ? Mais nokia city lens c'est mieux, intgr au smartphone et moins cher voyons !
(Dsol  :;): )

Par contre  prix abordable effectivement a peut tre trs intressant dans de nombreux domaines, ne serait-ce que pour avoir dj le nom des personnes qu'on a en face de nous, quand on a des trous de mmoire.

----------


## Golgotha

> a ne me dit rien a  Il y a une rfrence comme a dans The Expendables mais dans Demolition Man ?


Si si, dans la voiture elle lui fait un topo des changements et on parle de "La fondation Schwarzenegger", et c'est la qu'on lui dit que Schwarzi  t prsident.

Le film est sorti en 1993, Schwarzi a t lu gouverneur de l'tat de Californie le 17 novembre 2003, belle prdiction tout de mme  :8O: 

non, non.. je n'ai pas regard ce filme 27 fois  ::aie::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Un clavier laser pour les Google Glass ?*
* Un dpt de brevet rvle lintgration dun projecteur pour transformer la main en une surface tactile*

Le plus gros dfi que doit relever lquipe qui dveloppe les Google Glass est linteraction avec lappareil.

Un rcent dpt de brevet de la socit vient dvoiler le chemin pris par celle-ci pour intgrer une nouvelle manire dinteragir avec ses lunettes de ralit augmente.

En plus de la reconnaissance vocale, les futurs modles de Google Glass pourront galement tirer parti du laser afin de disposer dun clavier de contrle.

Le dpt de brevet   Methods and Systems for a Virtual Input Device  prsente un prototype des Google Glass qui comprend un projecteur laser pouvant gnrer une surface tactile sur le bras ou la main dun utilisateur, permettant dinteragir avec le dispositif.




Lapproche nest cependant pas nouvelle. Wearable Multitouch Projector, le potentiel concurrent des Google Glass dvelopp par Microsoft, est capable de transformer nimporte quelle surface en un cran tactile.

Des prototypes des Google Glass devraient tre disponibles pour les dveloppeurs avant la fin de lanne pour 1 500 $. Il nest pas certain que, dici l, Google ait intgr ce clavier virtuel au dispositif.


*Source* : Le dpt de brevet de Google

----------


## zoom61

> Hacking des lunettes a offre plein de possibilit aussi 
> Spam visuel, Publicit comparative etc..


Oui, mais cela peut tre trs dangereux, tu descends un escalier sinueux, tu passes  proximit d'un magasin qui a des promos, eh hop une pub, et tu te t'tales et pulvrises tes belles lunettes  1500$...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grabeuh

Si vous avez un peu de temps (15 minutes en gros) voil une confrence TED qui date de fin 2009 et qui propose un projet assez similaire ( ceci prs que c'est en pendentif et pas en lunettes)

http://www.ted.com/talks/pranav_mist...echnology.html

----------


## pik_0fr

> Si vous avez un peu de temps (15 minutes en gros) voil une confrence TED qui date de fin 2009 et qui propose un projet assez similaire ( ceci prs que c'est en pendentif et pas en lunettes)
> 
> http://www.ted.com/talks/pranav_mist...echnology.html


Nom de code : Sixime Sens (sixth sense)

De plus cette technologie est en open hardware pour le matriel et open source pour la partie logiciel et interface et cela depuis debut 2012.

http://code.google.com/p/sixthsense/

----------


## Aillyn

> Un clavier laser pour les Google Glass ?
>  un prototype des Google Glass qui comprend un* projecteur laser* pouvant gnrer une surface tactile sur le bras ou la main dun utilisateur, permettant dinteragir avec le dispositif.


Heu il n'y a que moi que cela choque, cette histoire de projecteur laser ?
Pour moi il y a besoin d'une projection Laser pour VOIR les touches.
Mais si on porte des lunettes, on les VOIT dj ces touches.

C'est le principe mme de la ralit augmente.

1) Analyse de l'image
2) dtection de la position de la main
3) Si la position de la main est OK (main ouverte vers le haut)
4) Affichage en surimpression (dans les lunettes) d'un visuel de clavier tactile sur la main
5) Analyse des mouvements de l'autre main qui "appuie" sur l'emplacement affich des "touches".
6) ralisation de l'action associe.

A aucun moment il n'y a besoin d'un Clavier physiquement dessin avec un contour laser.
C'est justement le projet Sixth Sense qui avait besoin d'un clavier "physique" dessin par laser car il n'avait pas de lunettes

C'est purement une abrration, ou l'aveu d'un chec de leur part de concevoir un algorithme de calcul capable de dessiner un clavier dans les lunettes correspondant  une forme physique visualise  travers les lunettes.

----------


## yohannc

> Heu il n'y a que moi que cela choque, cette histoire de projecteur laser ?


C'est des lasers qui vont te brler les touches sur les mains, aprs plus besoin de lasers  ::): .
Non plus srieusement il doit bien y avoir une raison, plus prcis peut-tre. Car sinon ils doivent pouvoir le faire sans trop de soucis, la camra sait o tu appuie et pourrait tout retranscrire sur les lunettes.
D'ailleurs ils pourraient faire plus simple et plus pratique, faire en sorte que le clavier apparaisse virtuellement devant nous (grce au lunettes donc) et taper dans le vide en montrant les touches, ce qui permettrait de ne pas avoir  "jouer de la guitare" comme sur la photo du brevet  ::):  )

----------


## ManusDei

Possible que le clavier soit visible sur la lunette, mais que la "projection" soit de l'infrarouge ou autre juste utilis pour calculer la distance (et donc invisible pour quiconque ne porte pas les lunettes).

----------


## yohannc

> Possible que le clavier soit visible sur la lunette, mais que la "projection" soit de l'infrarouge ou autre juste utilis pour calculer la distance (et donc invisible pour quiconque ne porte pas les lunettes).


Apparement non, dans leur brevet c'est crit :



> A projection keyboard unit generally includes a laser to project a *visible* virtual keyboard onto a surface (e.g., a red diode laser as a light source to project a full size QWERTY layout keyboard...


L'infrarouge sera utilis pour dtecter les mouvements (quand tu passe ton doigt  un endroit prcis, devant le rayon, la lumire IR sera reflte.



> A projection keyboard may also use a second (invisible infrared) beam projected above the virtual keyboard....


Enfin bref, a doit tre sympas de bosser sur ce genre de projets.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Google Glass : un concours pour tre les premiers... acheteurs,*
*le lancement des lunettes high-tech serait imminent*


Le projet Google Glass, les lunettes de ralit augmente de Google, se profile  lhorizon.

Pour prparer larrive de ce prochain dispositif High-Tech grand public, annonc pour le printemps de cette anne, le gant de la recherche a lanc cette semaine un site exclusivement ddi aux Google Glass.

Le site fournit des rponses  aux questions les plus frquentes sur le dispositif : quels usages, quelles sensations, comment se les procurer, etc. Une vido de dmonstration impressionnante permettant davoir un aperu des fonctions de reconnaissance vocale du dispositif est galement disponible, ainsi que quelques images.




Les dveloppeurs peuvent dj, depuis janvier dernier, sinscrire au programme de prcommande pour obtenir un prototype des Google Glass, moyennant la somme de 1 500 dollars.

Les internautes impatients auront la chance de tester le dispositif grce  un concours lanc par Google. Ceux-ci doivent publier sur Google+ ou Twitter une description de ce quils feraient sils possdaient les lunettes, avec le hashtag #ifihadglass, avant le 27 fvrier.

Les gagnants devront galement dbourser la somme de 1 500 dollars pour obtenir la version  Explorer  des Google Glass, destine  des tests.




 titre de rappel, les Google Glass disposeront de minuscules camras sur le ct, un cran transparent pour afficher les informations, une mmoire interne, un microphone, des capteurs, le Wi-Fi, un TouchPad latral et peut-tre mme un clavier laser.  Elles feront galement office de tlphone.


*Source* : Le nouveau site Google Glass

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,




> Google Glass : un concours pour tre les premiers... acheteurs
> [...]
> Les gagnants devront galement dbourser la somme de 1 500 dollars pour obtenir la version  Explorer  des Google Glass, destine  des tests.


Si ca c'est pas du marketing ! Un concours pour depenser $1 500 pour tester un produit... Ce qui est encore plus drole, c'est que si c'avait ete apple qui avait fait ca (par exemple avec la iWatch), la moitie de la planete aurait crie au scandale. Mais la comme c'est google, ca va  ::):

----------


## Beowulf59

Ou comment faire de la publicit gratuite, et encore plus prsente car on la rcoltera directement la publicit dans notre flux des rseaux sociaux par des amis qui y participeront...

Une entreprise (je ne sais plus du tout laquelle, mais pour une tablette Windows 8) avait fait le mme genre de procd, pour gagner un concours il fallait parler sur les rseaux sociaux avec un hashtag...

Cela dit, vu la btise humaine, je ne serais pas tonn que ce concours Google soit un grand succs...

----------


## amezghal

> You must be at least 18 years old and live in the U.S. to apply

----------


## Darkzinus

Assez effarant ce concept de concours pour tester un produit payant  ::aie::

----------


## yohannc

> Cela dit, vu la btise humaine, je ne serais pas tonn que ce concours Google soit un grand succs...


Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de btise, si les lunettes sont bien, et si les gens on les sous, quel est le problme ?
L au lieu de dormir devant le magasin, tu fais un concours.

----------


## David_g

> Bonjour,
> 
> Si ca c'est pas du marketing ! Un concours pour depenser $1 500 pour tester un produit... Ce qui est encore plus drole, c'est que si c'avait ete apple qui avait fait ca (par exemple avec la iWatch), la moitie de la planete aurait crie au scandale. Mais la comme c'est google, ca va


pour ma part c'est idem pour les deux. j'avais dj vu ce concept de concours pour gagner le droit de beta test  quand Dofus commenait, y'avait un concours pour avoir le droit d'tre choisi pour dbugger  ::): 

EDIT :
en plus il faut visiblement aller les chercher au USA (en plus de payer 1500$ donc a va pas mal limiter)

----------


## Elendhil

Le truc tonnant avec ces lunettes , c'est la technologie derrire ! Quels sont les caractristiques techniques ...

Comment font ils pour enregistrer de la vido sur une lunette qui a l'air d'avoir aucune batterie ou alors microscopique ,  une mmoire minuscule et qui est reli en 3g/4g/wifi en permanence ? 

Je veux dire enregistrer de la vido , prendre des photos , streaming video en permanence,  leurs lunettes devraient tre dcharges en moins d'une heure ...

----------


## goomazio

> Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de btise, si  les lunettes sont bien, et si les gens on les sous, quel est le problme  ?
> L au lieu de dormir devant le magasin, tu fais un concours.


Le jeux concours, c'est une mthode comme une autre  pour contre-carrer la demande leve par rapport  l'offre, je suppose. 

Mais sinon, un problme pourrait se situer dans le fait que d'autres personnes  pourraient profiter des ressources utilises pour aqurir cet objet.

Le  seul gars qui a de l'eau dans un groupe de randonneur (oui, c'est le  seul qui est intelligent et donc le seul qui mrite de vivre...), il ne va pas "s'amuser  arroser la nature" (ou  faire des bombes  eau...) alors que ses homologues ont soif.






Je veux bien utiliser ces lunettes, comme on va sur la lune. Mais a me paratrait bizarre que cela devienne un standard. Ca semble tellement inaccessible par rapport  son utilit (utilit pour nous les humains lambda, aprs pour un astronaute ou un agent secret je sais pas...)

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google prsente lAPI Mirror*
*linterface de programmation pour interagir avec les Google Glass et dvoile les premires applications pour ses lunettes*

 loccasion du festival de la musique et de linnovation South By Southwest  (SXSW), Google a dvoil comment les dveloppeurs peuvent interagir avec les Google Glass via de nouvelles applications.

Ces applications ont t mises au point en utilisant lAPI Mirror, dont la date de publication na pas  t rvle.  Cette interface de programmation reposerait sur  larchitecture REST (REpresentational State Tansfert).

En effet, les informations recueillies par les verres de ralit augmente sont transfres sur les serveurs de Google. Ces donnes pourront tre exploites par les dveloppeurs grce   lAPI Mirror.  Ils auront galement la possibilit  deffectuer des notifications Push vers les Google Glass en utilisant des   timeline cards  pouvant inclure du texte, des images et des vidos au format HTML, ainsi que des  bundles , qui sont des jeux de  timeline cards  sur lesquels la navigation peut se faire en utilisant la voix. 

Les participants au festival ont eu une dmonstration dune application utilisant le service de messagerie Gmail. Ils peuvent avoir accs  leurs mails depuis lappareil. Lutilisateur recevra alors les objets des mails, ainsi que les photos des expditeurs (si disponibles) et pourra dicter sa rponse via le systme de reconnaissance vocale de Google.  

Evernote et Skitch font eux aussi partie des applications tierces. Lutilisateur a la possibilit de publier une photo aprs lavoir prise sur Skitch en quelques tapes. Lorateur de Google  a dcrit un scnario dans lequel lutilisateur prendrait une photo avec ses lunettes pendant une runion, la posterait sur Skitch et plus tard lannoterait  partir de sa tablette pour la sauvegarder sur Evernote.

Dautres applications tierces ont aussi t prsentes. Par exemple celle du New York Times qui montre les titres et vous permet dcouter larticle en entier en disant aux lunettes de  lire  haute voix .

Le prototype des Google Glass pour les dveloppeurs est annonc pour le printemps, au prix de 1 500 dollars.




*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous convaincu(e) par cette premire dmo ? Allez-vous dvelopper pour les Google Glass ?

----------


## javan00b

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Si ca c'est pas du marketing ! Un concours pour depenser $1 500 pour tester un produit... Ce qui est encore plus drole, c'est que si c'avait ete apple qui avait fait ca (par exemple avec la iWatch), la moitie de la planete aurait crie au scandale. Mais la comme c'est google, ca va


Apple n'aurais jamais fait cela, le prototype aurais t vendu seulement au entreprise enregistr et qui possedent 5 employs minimum.

Le tout aurai t vendu pour la somme de 7.500$ US

Au moin un commun des mortels pourra s'offrir un prototype, cest bien je trouve mais bon c'est vrai qu'il aurai pu le donner... mais bon.

----------


## Cocoww

Haha. Ces lunettes c'est juste du brainfuck.

Non mais h, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer concrtement  quoi a va servir ? (je parle en utilit relle ?) et combien a va rendre service ?

Est-ce si grave de ne pas pouvoir avoir l'heure quand on veut ?
Est-ce si grave de ne pas pouvoir prendre des photos de 300000pixels quand on veut ?

Je sais pas du tout ce qu'elles peuvent faire d'autres mais j'imagine bien qu'elles auront un module rseau (quel non sens a serait si on pouvait pas poster sur directement facebook les trucs qu'on voit avec des lunettes ? huh?!), donc j'ajouterais galement :

Est-ce si grave de ne pas se prendre encore plus d'ondes au travers de la gueule pour du service inutile ?

J'en viens presque  regretter la bonne poque des cartes tlphoniques, l on part vraiment sur du n'importe quoi.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Haha. Ces lunettes c'est juste du brainfuck.
> 
> Non mais h, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer concrtement  quoi a va servir ? (je parle en utilit relle ?)


je ne comprends pas ta question  ::koi:: 

Je n'ai pas l'impression que qui que ce soit soit assez drang pour prtendre que cela ait une utilit relle ?  :8O:

----------


## ManusDei

> Non mais h, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer concrtement  quoi a va servir ? (je parle en utilit relle ?) et combien a va rendre service ?
> 
> Est-ce si grave de ne pas pouvoir avoir l'heure quand on veut ?
> Est-ce si grave de ne pas pouvoir prendre des photos de 300000pixels quand on veut ?


Il y a 100 ans, des gens disaient la mme chose des voitures. Il y a 20 ans, on disait a d'internet et des tlphones portables.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass une tlcommande ultime ?*
*Un brevet laisse prsager que les lunettes de ralit augmente seraient capables de contrler des objets  distance*

Le brevet numrot  20130069985  ayant pour intitul  ordinateur portable avec contrles superposs et instructions pour priphrique externe  a t dpos auprs de lUS Patent and Trademark Office par Google.

Il y est fait mention entre autres de la possibilit de piloter des objets par infrarouge, Bluetooth, Wi-Fi ou NFC via un panneau virtuel  incrust sur les objets en question. Google cite quelques exemples comme le rfrigrateur, la machine  caf, le tlviseur, la lumire dune pice, lalarme de la maison, limprimante. 

Certaines oprations de contrle pourraient tre faites de manire automatique.  linstar de louverture de la porte du garage ds la proximit de la position gographique et la fermeture ds que le vhicule est gar.


Dautres seront effectues par la voix de lutilisateur ou le toucher de boutons virtuels.

Mis  part le contrle, le dispositif serait en mesure de fournir des informations sur lobjet, son statut, son mode demploi ou mme de servir de source aux appareils pour une lecture de flux de leur contenu.

Bien que les Google Glass ne soient pas explicitement cites dans le dpt de brevet, cette description laisse prsager que le dispositif intelligent de Google pourrait intgrer cette fonctionnalit. 

Les Google Glass sont en prcommande pour les dveloppeurs  1 500 dollars.   

*Source* : le dpt de brevet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces performances ?

----------


## emit-fr

Bonjour,

J'ai un client qui me demande de lui faire une dmo, pour dvelopper un projet plutt novateur "dans le domaine de la scurit", avec les Google Glass.

Je me demandais si sur le forum, certains dv. avaient pu approcher ou se procurer ces fameuses lunettes ?

Si oui, je serais intress de connaitre la marche a suivre pour acqurir une paire...

Merci pour vous claircissement.
Gatan

----------


## E.Bzz

Bonjour,


> Si oui, je serais intress de connaitre la marche a suivre pour acqurir une paire...


Sur le site du produit (adresse donne ici plus haut), on trouve un lien "How to Get One".    :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass : lAPI Mirror sort* 
*et les spcifications techniques des lunettes high-tech dvoiles * 

_Mise  jour du 16/04/2013_

Google a publi une prversion de son API Mirror pour les dveloppeurs. En plus de la documentation fournie pour donner des directives dans le dveloppement de projets pour ses lunettes, la firme offre aussi une zone de simulation des Google Glass pour tester ses applications en ligne sans avoir  porter lappareil.

Les directives dveloppeurs sont classifies en quatre niveaux dimportance et les applications doivent tre formates comme suit :

envoyer des images et des vidos plein cran avec un ratio 16 x 9 ;avoir une rsolution 640 x 360 ;garder les dures des clips vidos entre 10 et 20 secondes. Les lunettes tant un dispositif conu pour une consommation rapide des donnes, les longues vidos ne sont donc pas appropries.

La firme a galement lev le voile sur les spcifications techniques de son nouvel appareil. Les Google Glass devraient embarquer un appareil photo numrique de 5 MP, prendre des vidos de 720p , avoir une mmoire flash de 16 Gb dont 12 Gb utilisables. La compagnie prcise quen  usage normal , le dispositif devrait fonctionner toute une journe.


Lappareil sera compatible avec nimporte quel appareil mobile ayant une connectivit Bluetooth. Cependant, pour utiliser le GPS ou lenvoi de SMS, les Google Glass ont besoin de lapplication MyGlass Companion qui requiert au minimum Android 4.0.3 Ice Cream Sandwich.  	 

Avant la sortie officielle des Google Glass, prvue probablement pour le mois prochain daprs les dires du chef de la production Steve Lee, un consortium qui se fait appeler le  Glass Collective  voit le jour. Form par Google Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz et Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers, les trois firmes veulent investir dans lcosystme Google Glass qui est une  potentielle transformation de la technologie .

Pourtant, de nombreux dbats se succdent autour du dispositif. Les patrons des clubs de striptease et les reprsentants de lindustrie du cinma veulent interdire laccs  leurs locaux des utilisateurs du dispositif. Ils expliquent que les utilisateurs pourraient enregistrer et utiliser  des fins mercantiles les vidos prises, nuisant ainsi  leur business.

Alors quun bar  Seattle a banni Google Glass parce que le propritaire pense que ses clients pourraient tre films  leur insu, les parieurs peuvent respirer puisque les casinos font savoir quils ne jetteront pas hors de leurs tablissements les utilisateurs.

Aucune politique articule autour du dispositif na encore t tablie, mais en Virginie de lOuest, des lgislateurs se battent pour prohiber lutilisation des Google Glass pendant la conduite.

 ::fleche::  Tlcharger la Developer Preview de Google Mirror API

*Sources* : aperu API Mirror , simulation Google Glass , blog Google  

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des Google Glass ? Le dispositif devrait-il tre trait comme un smartphone aux yeux de la loi ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Restrictions extrmes sur les premiers modles des Google Glass* 
*Ils pourraient tre dsactivs  distance en cas de revente ou de prt* 

_Mise  jour du 19/04/2013_

Les restrictions sur la premire vague de lappareil futuriste sont assez impressionnantes. 

Les termes de Google limitent lachat de la version  Glass Explorer   une unit et en interdisent la revente, le prt ou le don sans laccord pralable de la firme. 


Lentreprise se rserve mme le droit de dsactiver le dispositif sil savre que son acqureur nest plus au contrle. 

_Vous devez avoir 18 ans ou plus, tre un rsident des tats-Unis et autoris par Google dans le cadre du programme de Glass Explorer afin d'acheter ou d'utiliser les Glass Explorer Edition. Sauf autorisation donne par Google, vous ne pouvez acheter qu'un seul appareil et vous ne pouvez pas le revendre, le prter, le  transfrer ou le donner  une autre personne. Si vous le revendez, le  prtez, le transfrez ou le donnez  sans l'autorisation de Google, la firme se rserve le droit de dsactiver le priphrique et ni vous, ni la personne non autorise ne pourra prtendre  un remboursement, un support du produit ou une garantie sur le produit._ , peut-on lire dans  l'addendum spcifique de priphriques sur les conditions de vente.

Toutefois, dans un paragraphe faisant rfrence  toutes les versions des Google Glass, la firme prcise que :  _Vous ne pourrez pas revendre un appareil, mais vous pourrez loffrir comme un cadeau, sauf indication contraire dans l'addendum spcifique de priphriques_ . 

Ce qui semble indiquer que, lorsque les Google Glass seront disponibles de faon gnrale (pas uniquement aux tats-Unis), les futurs acqureurs pourraient prter ou donner leur appareil.

Le fait quune entreprise mette des restrictions ou des accords de non-divulgation sur les premires versions dun produit  destination des dveloppeurs dans un premier temps,  des fins de construction de logiciels tiers, nest pas nouveau. Mme si ce nest quun prototype, les Google Glass sont vendues en quantits limites  des promoteurs Google et  des personnes prises au hasard rpondant  une question sur Twitter. 

*Sources* : conditions de vente, comment obtenir des Google Glass 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Je trouve a tout  fait normal. Ces prototypes sont l pour permettre de tester les limites des google glass, et aider leur dveloppement. Pas pour tre vendus.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Tout d'abord, ce qui est legal aux Etats-Unis ne l'est pas forcement ailleurs. 

Il faut savoir que ces conditions appliquees aux proprietaires ont une base legale aux USA, qui se base sur un jugement qui a vu les principales firmes americaines pousser dans ce sens [plus d'infos dans l'article de Wired ou d'un blog du monde ci-dessous).

Wired ecrit sur le sujet : 



> Strange as it may sound, you dont actually own much of the software you buy today. You essentially rent it under strict end-user agreements that have withstood judicial scrutiny.


Traduction par lemonde.fr : 



> Aussi trange que cela puisse paratre, vous ne possdez pas la plupart des logiciels que vous achetez aujourd'hui. Vous les louer plutt, sous de strictes conditions d'utilisation



Quoi qu'il en soit, en tant que prototype, ce genre de clauses de confidentialite n'est pas forcement tres choquant. Ce qui le serait, c'est que la clause reste une fois le produit en vente.
Heureusement, Google n'est pas la seule a faire des lunettes connectees : microsoft serait en train de le faire, et deux entreprises francaises egalement.

----------


## andry.aime

> _Vous devez avoir 18 ans ou plus, tre un rsident des tats-Unis et autoris par Google dans le cadre du programme de Glass Explorer afin d'acheter ou d'utiliser les Glass Explorer Edition. Sauf autorisation donne par Google, vous ne pouvez acheter qu'un seul appareil et vous ne pouvez pas le revendre, le prter, le  transfrer ou le donner  une autre personne. Si vous le revendez, le  prtez, le transfrez ou le donnez  sans l'autorisation de Google, la firme se rserve le droit de dsactiver le priphrique et ni vous, ni la personne non autorise ne pourra prtendre  un remboursement, un support du produit ou une garantie sur le produit._ 
> ....
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


Je pense tre heureux de ne pas avoir le droit d'avoir un prototype de ce genre pour 1500$.

----------


## pcaboche

> [I](...) Sauf autorisation donne par Google, vous ne pouvez acheter qu'un seul appareil et vous ne pouvez pas le revendre, le prter, le  transfrer ou le donner  une autre personne. (...)


Normal : comment voulez-vous que Google vous surveille si vous prtez ou cdez les appareils de la firme ?  ::roll::  C'est pour a qu'ils ont t bligs d'ajouter ce genre de clause...  ::whistle:: 

(quoi ? C'est bien le troll du vendredi, non ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## andry.aime

> (quoi ? C'est bien le troll du vendredi, non ? )


Tant que ce n'est pas de brevet mais de licence, c'est du srieux  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah comme dit prcdemment il n'y aucun moyen de contrle, aprs il est vident que comme tout produits de test la marque ne veut pas que les testeurs divulguent tout au monde entier  ::?:

----------


## Kaeso17

Moi ce que je me pose comme question c'est au niveau de l'espionnage de la vie prive. Autant je conois que tout ce qu'on voit pourra tre vu et enregistr, autant je me demande comment une telle quantit d'information pourra tre stocke. Il me semble que les donnes des entreprises d'ici une dizaine d'annes vont poser des problmes de stockage  cause du sur-volume, alors si on doit enregistrer des photos et des vidos de nos moindres faits et gestes, a risque de prendre des proportions dmentielles non?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les Google Glass contrlables par les doigts et lil ?*
*Une fuite rvle de nouveaux moyens dinteraction*

_Mise  jour du 23/04/2013_

Les utilisateurs des Google Glass pourraient tre en mesure de prendre des photos seulement en clignant de lil.


Le code dcouvert fait une liste de plusieurs options disponibles pour les utilisateurs de la technologie. Notamment  EYE_GESTURES_WINK_TAKE_PHOTO  qui suggre clairement que lutilisateur prendrait une photo dun simple clignement de lil. 

Mais aussi  BROWSER_TWO_FINGER_ZOOM  qui semble indiquer la possibilit de zoomer  laide de deux doigts comme sur un appareil  cran tactile.

Disponible via Google Play, lapplication MyGlass permettra aux gens de configurer et de grer leur Google Glass. L'application elle-mme offre le GPS et la messagerie SMS, bien quelle ne fonctionne que sur les appareils embarquant au moins Android 4.0.3.

Du ct de la politique de confidentialit des donnes, Google interdit aux dveloppeurs de crer des publicits in-app, de collecter des utilisateurs plus de donnes que ncessaires au bon fonctionnement de lapplication ou de transmettre des donnes utilisateur aux annonceurs.

 ::fleche::  Tlcharger lapplication MyGlass 

*Sources* : options pour utilisateurs, politique de confidentialit 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? Ces nouvelles fonctionnalits vous sduisent-elles ?

----------


## k4st0r42

On commence vraiment  entrevoir les multiples utilisations potentielles de ces lunettes mais ce que je me demande, c'est si ce n'est pas dangereux d'avoir tant dmetteurs (wifi, bluetooth..) si proche du cerveau ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google publie le code Android des Google Glass*
*Le dispositif  jailbreak  par le crateur de Cydia*

_Mise  jour du 29/04/2013_

Le code source en version Release Candidate (RC) des Google Glass a t mis  la disposition des dveloppeurs depuis ce 27 avril dans une archive Linux. Son noyau est sous licence GPLv2.


Dsormais, avec la sortie de lAPI Mirror et la rvlation des spcifications techniques de lappareil (voir section   Retrouvez le dossier complet de la rdaction ), les dveloppeurs sont arms pour commencer  crire des programmes pour le dispositif. Ils ont dailleurs commenc  travailler sur des clones de Google Glass.

Toutefois, bien que la technologie soit lune des plus avant-gardistes du moment, le systme comporte nanmoins des pices dune technologie vieille de deux ans. Lalimentation est faite par un processeur mobile de 2011 comme le rvle un dveloppeur Android et nouveau propritaire de la technologie, Jay Lee.

Il a dcouvert un processeur dual-core OMAP 4430 SoC de Texas Instruments et une mmoire RAM de 628 MB disponibles dveloppeurs sur un total de 1 GB. Spcifications qui mettent les Google Glass  galit avec le Samsung Galaxy ll qui utilise la mme puce SoC et la mme quantit de RAM.

 linstar de Jay, des dveloppeurs se sont essays  hacker lOS Android des Google Glass pour en prendre le contrle total. Le crateur de Cydia sur iOS  Saurik  a russi le jailbreak en utilisant des failles connues et dj exploites dAndroid 4.0.4  afin denlever toute restriction mise en place sur les Google Glass.

Il nest pas encore certain des usages qui pourraient en dcouler. Peut-tre sauvegarder des donnes en local sur lappareil au lieu de les tlcharger automatiquement depuis les serveurs Google.

En rponse  ce hack, Tim Bray, un membre du staff de Google, semble peu dconcert. Il faut noter que Google et Apple ont une approche diffrente en ce qui concerne les hacks de leurs appareils mobiles ; celle de Google est plus permissive.  

 ::fleche::  code source  Google Glass 

*Source* : billet de blog Jay Lee, Twitter Saurik, Twitter Tim Bray 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? Quels sont les usages que vous envisageriez si vous aviez le contrle total sur les Google Glass ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> En rponse  ce hack, Tim Bray, un membre du staff de Google, semble peu dconcert. Il faut noter que Google et Apple ont une approche diffrente en ce qui concerne les hacks de leurs appareils mobiles ; celle de Google est plus permissive.


Plus permissive en theorie, et c'est ce qui est a la base d'une difference d'image entre Apple (le mechant qui controle tout et qui ne te laisse pas faire ce que tu veux avec ton appareil) et Google (le gentil qui te laisse faire tout ce que tu veux avec ton appareil ou presque, c'est pas sur, on ne sait pas bien, mais c'est un bon chasseur).

Le fait d'ouvrir, ou non, ne change pas grand chose a ce genre de hack. Ce qui compte, c'est ce que le hack permet : un acces total a la machine.





> Quels sont les usages que vous envisageriez si vous aviez le contrle total sur les Google Glass ?


Il faut voir ce qu'on peut en faire sans passer par Google, c'est a dire sans leur fournir les donnees personnelles qui seront en permanence a la disposition des lunettes.
Par exemple, peut-on faire un logiciel de navigation qui n'utiliserait pas Google maps, mais un concurrent ?

----------


## sevyc64

> En rponse  ce hack, Tim Bray, un membre du staff de Google, semble peu dconcert. Il faut noter que Google et Apple ont une approche diffrente en ce qui concerne les hacks de leurs appareils mobiles ; celle de Google est plus permissive.


N'est-ce pas aussi un moyen d'esprer un plus grand succs par l'effet buzz ?

Microsoft avait fait pareil avec Kinect. Ils avaient mis un peu de temps  ragir lorsque leur clbre camra s'est fait jailbreak ! Probablement que son succs n'aurait pas t tel si le hack n'avait pas eu lieu ou si Microsoft n'avait pas plus ou moins ferm les yeux.

----------


## powermanga

> *Google publie le code Android des Google Glass*


Titre trompeur, c'est juste le code du noyau Linux qui est libr et non Android.

----------


## _Carole

Bonjour,

J'ai recherch mais j'ai pas trouv ce  quoi vous faites allusion en disant "il n'y a aucun moyen de contrle"...

Si il s'agit de moyen pour "vrifier que les lunettes n'ont pas t prte" j'en vois ventuellement un.
Il y a priori sur ces lunettes un dispositif dirig vers lil qui permet d'afficher de l'information mais pourquoi envisager qu'il n'en collecte pas ? Il me semble que les yeux sont uniques pour chaque individu ?

On en voit beaucoup dans les films alors pourquoi ne pas envisager qu'une des possibilit serait de "bloquer l'appareil" en cas de non-reconnaissance de lil de l'utilisateur ? Puisqu'ils parlent d'en faire un tlphone, il faut bien un code PIN , du moins un moyen de le scuriser, non ?

J'suis p'tre un peu trop dans la SF mais bon, aprs tout, on est en plein dedans avec ces lunettes...

Bonne journe!

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass : Winky permet la prise de photo par un clignement de lil*
*son code source disponible, les lunettes high-tech pourraient tre synchronises avec liPhone*

_Mise  jour du 06/05/2013_

Mike DiGiovanni, un dveloppeur chez Roundarch Isobar, a publi le code source de Winky sur GitHub. Winky est lapplication permettant aux Google Glass de prendre des photos ou des vidos dun clignement de lil.


_Winky change rellement les choses. Vous pourrez peut-tre penser quil nest pas difficile de dire "OK, Glass prenez une photo" ou mme simplement appuyer sur un bouton. Mais cest un changement de contexte qui vous transporte hors du moment. Jai pris plus de photos aujourdhui que je ne lai fait ces cinq derniers jours grce  cette application_  dit-il sur sa page Google+.

Une vido est mme disponible sur sa page montrant Winky en action ; lapplication ferait la diffrence entre un clignement inconscient et un clignement pour prendre des photos (plus lent que le clignement inconscient) pour viter de prendre des photos de manire accidentelle.

Une rumeur manant de reprsentants Google laisse entendre que les Google Glass permettraient aussi aux utilisateurs iPhone daccder  leur messagerie et  leur navigation. Si elle est vrifie, ce sera un plus que la firme apportera puisquau dpart, pour pouvoir le raliser, les utilisateurs des Google Glass devaient au pralable disposer dun tlphone Android et avoir lapplication Glass Companion installe dessus.

 ::fleche::  Tlcharger le code source de Winky

*Source* : Google+ Mike DiGiovanni 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lapplication Winky ?

 ::fleche::  Selon-vous, Google ferait-il le bon choix en modifiant la politique dchanges de donnes des Google Glass ?

----------


## Invit

il parait que lil n'arrete pas de cligner sans que l'on s'en appercoive sa risque de faire un paquet de photo et si je regarde quelqu'un en clignant de l'oeil pour le la prendre en photo sa fait aguicheur

----------


## FirePrawn

Si tu avais lu correctement l'application se base sur la vitesse du clignement ce qui permet de faire la diffrence entre un clignement involontaire et un clignement volontaire pour faire une photo (qui se doit d'tre plus lent).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass : le kit de dveloppement GDK en cours de prparation*
*le Congrs amricain inquiet pour la protection de la vie prive* 

Google travaille sur un GDK (Glass Development Kit) qui permettra d'utiliser des services hors connexion. 

C'est ce qu'a rvl l'avocat de dveloppement senior affect  la section Google Glass, Timothy Jordan, lors d'un entretien au Google I/O. Parmi les nouveaux dveloppements, il a ajout que Google travaillait sur la faon la plus efficiente dont les utilisateurs rechercheraient des applications. 

Des gants des rseaux sociaux tels que Facebook, Twitter et Tumblr ont dj manifest leur vif intrt pour le dispositif en annonant que des applications seront disponibles pour les Google Glass. Les utilisateurs seront par exemple capables de poster des photos sur Facebook et Twitter  partir des Google Glass. Mais publier des photos ne sera pas la seule option, puisque Twitter prvoit que les utilisateurs y recevront directement des notifications et pourront accder  leurs messages et tweets.




Tout le monde ne partage pas l'arrive prochaine du dispositif futuriste avec le mme engouement. En effet, dans une lettre  l'intention du PDG de Google Larry Page, huit membres du Congrs amricain lui demandent d'expliciter les mesures prises pour assurer la protection de la vie prive des citoyens une fois que le dispositif sera disponible pour le grand public.

Dans la lettre, ils s'interrogent par exemple sur le type de donnes que les Google Glass vont collecter, si de quelconques garants de la vie prive seront embarqus dans le dispositif et d'autres questions de cet ordre. Larry Page a jusqu'au 14 juin pour y donner suite. Google s'est refus  tout commentaire.

*Sources* : lettre du Congrs (au format PDF), aide Facebook, Twitter 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass : Google exclut officiellement la reconnaissance faciale*
*jusqu' la mise en place de rgles de confidentialit*

_Mise  jour du 04/06/2013_

Le Snat amricain et le Parlement australien avaient interrog Google sur les mesures prvues pour protger la vie prive et les donnes personnelles des personnes avec ses Google Glass.  

C'est probablement en rponse  cette inquitude des parlementaires et d'autres dfenseurs des droits  la vie prive que Google a fait un pas de plus en modifiant sa politique dveloppeurs.

_Ne pas utiliser la camra ou le microphone afin de recouper des informations et de prsenter immdiatement des informations d'identification personnelle sur une personne d'autre que l'utilisateur, cela concerne des cas d'utilisation comme la reconnaissance faciale et les empreintes vocales. Les applications qui font cela ne seront pas approuves pour le moment_  peut-on lire sur la politique mise  jour. 

Une interdiction formelle mais probablement temporaire puisqu'une note sur une page Google Plus du Project Glass prcise que  _les fonctionnalits de reconnaissance faciale ne seront pas ajoutes aux produits sans qu'une solide protection de la confidentialit ne soit mise en place._ 

Un message qui arrive  point nomm puisque des dveloppeurs testant les Google Glass assurent qu'il est possible d'installer des applications sans l'accord de Google et donc sans aucune vrification. Les applications ainsi installes peuvent accder aux donnes d'autres applications (Facebook ou Twitter par exemple) entranant ainsi la possibilit de reconnatre une personne ds qu'elle est prise en photo.

Aux moins deux entreprises travaillent dj sur la reconnaissance faciale. Il s'agit de Lambda Labs, qui propose mme dj des systmes de reconnaissance faciale  250 dollars, et Rekognition. 

Lambda a gard son sang froid aprs la dcision de Google et a expliqu dans un tweet a des personnes voulant faire l'exprience de son application  _ne vous inquitez pas, nous pensons que c'est une caractristique essentielle des Google Glass. Google l'autorisera ou le remplacera par un utilitaire qui fait la mme chose._ 

D'autres entreprises comme inSight app vont encore plus loin en arguant pouvoir amorcer une application de reconnaissance base sur les gots vestimentaires d'un individu  ou leur manque de got.

*Source :* politique dveloppeurs Google, project Glass, tweet Lambda, API de reconnaissance faciale Lambda

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette dcision de Google soit en mesure de stopper les dveloppeurs ?

----------


## nickyla

> Il y a 100 ans, des gens disaient la mme chose des voitures. Il y a 20 ans, on disait a d'internet et des tlphones portables.


J'espre que t'es pas srieux en comparant l'utilit qu'aurait pu avoir une voiture il y a 100 ans et "l'utilit" que pourraient avoir les glass !
Va trouver n'importe quel survivant d'il y  100 ans (a m'tonnerait que t'en trouve des masses mais .. ) et demande lui s'il trouve inutile, vulgaire et gadget le fait de: 
<exemple pouss mais trs raliste> 
vivre  Paris, tre originaire de Toulon et ne pas devoir passer une semaine voir plusieurs pour aller voir l'un des siens rest au village natal, malade voir mourrant
</exemple pouss mais trs raliste>

Je crois que mon point de vue est assez clair  ::): 
Utilit concrte et relle avant tout!

----------


## gangsoleil

> <exemple pouss mais trs raliste> 
> vivre  Paris, tre originaire de Toulon et ne pas devoir passer une semaine voir plusieurs pour aller voir l'un des siens rest au village natal, malade voir mourrant
> </exemple pouss mais trs raliste>
> 
> Je crois que mon point de vue est assez clair 
> Utilit concrte et relle avant tout!


Et les 198 113 tues dans des accidents de la route entre 1986 et 2012, tu crois qu'ils sont d'accord avec toi ?

----------


## Kaeso17

Quel que soit le domaine, le fait qu'il y ait des morts n'est pas si dramatique sauf si on raisonne  l'chelle unitaire (c'est des gens comme nous, aprs tout).
Mais d'un point de vue global a rend bien plus service que a ne tue (pour la voiture). Et puis on est tellement nombreux...

Pour les Google Glass j'ai un peu dapprhension quand au fait qu'on puisse couter mes conversations et les associer  ma personne. D'un autre ct on pouvait dj les lire.

----------


## azmar

Au vu de la politique actuelle de google, je comprend que certains se posent des questions quand  la sauvegarde de la vie prive.

Pas plus tard que la semaine dernire lorsque j'ai accder  mon compte youtube on m'a proposer la cration auto d'un compte G+ pour que je puisse continuer  me servir pleinement de mon compte, tout cela avec des info pr remplies que je n'avais jamais donn  youtube. (nom prnom alors que l'adresse utilise pour youtube est une adresse  pseudonyme) 

Je serais grandement tonn que les google glass ne sois qu'un gaget cool pour google. 
Je pencherai plutt pour un outil permettant de publier automatiquement  sur ton profile les gens avec qui tu est et ou tu est d'une part, et d'autre part de vendre tes stats  des entreprises. 

Quid de la consultation des donnes rcupre par les autorit (amricaines par exemple).

Azmar

----------


## garn

Je vois bien james bond avec le G Glass, en pleine mission, updatant son profil facebook avec la localisation et le visage des types qu'il descend  ::mrgreen:: 

*cough*

Blague a part 
/mode admiratif on
C'est quand meme genial ce qu'on fait en technologie
/mode admiratif off

mais j'acheterais pas ca avant de loooongues annes 

bloquer la reconnaissance faciale automatique n'empeche pas la fonctionnalit d'exister, les gens sont trs dous pour changer les rles d'objets initialement prvus pour un tout autre usage  ::aie::

----------


## nirgal76

Du moment qu'un dispositif peut prendre une photo, le traitemetn derrire pour faire de la reconnaissance faciale n'est pas "difficile". pas besoin que la fonctionnalit n'existe pas nativement. 
C'est un effet d'annonce pour faire plaisir aux frileux des googleGlass (mais qui utilisent des mobiles, des mails, des cartes bleues, des badges tlpages, des tlphones fixe, racontent leur vie sur facebook twitter etc...bref, tout plein de choses qui les tracent et qui s'espionnent mais non, y'a que les googleglass qui leur scandalisent, allez savoir pourquoi...ah oui, c'est Google  :;): .

A part a, c'est vraiment trop cher ce dispositif.

----------


## Kaeso17

Le problme ne vient pas du fait d'espionner et de rcuprer des donnes (enfin si un peu quand mme), mais de les centraliser. Et le nombre de donnes que peut rcuprer Google est tellement norme qu'ils peuvent crer des fiches plus ou moins compltes sur tout le monde, d'o le problme.

----------


## impopia

Cette innovation est sans doute extraordinaire, mais son utilisation pour reconnatre quelqu'un quiconque est sans doute fcheuse et intrusive en ce qui concerne la vie prive. Mais n'oublions pas que Google, Facebook etc. n'ont jamais oblig les gens d'exposer leur vie prive sur Internet. Si on ne publie rien sur Internet, alors il n'y a pas de possibilit de reconnaissance (sauf s'ils ont accs aux bases de donnes officielles de la police, service passeports... ce qui n'est pas raisonnable de croire - plutt l'envers !). Il faudrait peut-tre, si on est concerns de la vie prive, de faire un pas en arrire avec ces rseaux sociaux et de retirer tout ce qui on n'a plus envie de publier (il faudrait aussi que ce soit *vraiment* effac, mais srement ces compagnies maintiennent des bases de donnes spares et je pense que tout ce qu'on a publi ne sera jamais effac, mais seulement rendu "non-visible"... leur faim d'information semble vraiment insatiable). Moi personnellement, je ne vois pas de raison pour que Google, Facebook, Yahoo ou n'importe quelle entit (surtout amricaine, comme je n'ai absolument rien  faire avec l'Amrique) sache quelque chose me concernant.

----------


## David_g

> Cette innovation est sans doute extraordinaire, mais son utilisation pour reconnatre quelqu'un quiconque est sans doute fcheuse et intrusive en ce qui concerne la vie prive. Mais n'oublions pas que Google, Facebook etc. n'ont jamais oblig les gens d'exposer leur vie prive sur Internet. Si on ne publie rien sur Internet, alors il n'y a pas de possibilit de reconnaissance (sauf s'ils ont accs aux bases de donnes officielles de la police, service passeports... ce qui n'est pas raisonnable de croire - plutt l'envers !).


C'est inexact. tu peux n'avoir rien publi sur le net et tre identifi sur des photos, etc mise par d'autres personnes.
Si je publie sur mon blog une photo de toi avec en titre ton nom et prnom. tu auras beau n'avoir jamais mis les pieds sur le net, l'information sera quand mme l.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'espre que t'es pas srieux en comparant l'utilit qu'aurait pu avoir une voiture il y a 100 ans et "l'utilit" que pourraient avoir les glass !


Ben si, je suis srieux.




> Va trouver n'importe quel survivant d'il y  100 ans (a m'tonnerait que t'en trouve des masses mais .. ) et demande lui s'il trouve inutile, vulgaire et gadget le fait de: 
> <exemple pouss mais trs raliste> 
> vivre  Paris, tre originaire de Toulon et ne pas devoir passer une semaine voir plusieurs pour aller voir l'un des siens rest au village natal, malade voir mourrant
> </exemple pouss mais trs raliste>


Une grande majorit des gens ne se dplaait pas au del de 50km de leur lieu de naissance,  l'poque...

----------


## GAlion

la rponse  la problmatique morale est obsolte ds qu'on lit la question:
_ les fonctionnalits de reconnaissance faciale ne seront pas ajoutes aux produits sans qu'une solide protection de la confidentialit ne soit mise en place._ 
Comment cette confidentialit va-t-elle fonctionner?
On va forcment commencer par identifier la personne puis voir si elle autorise son identification. Donc: le travail d'identification sera *systmatiquement ralis* mme pour renvoyer un rsultat ngatif.
Enfin, qui a envie d'tre reconnaissable n'importe o, n'importe quand? Personne ne souhaite lever sa confidentialit. Regardez comme il est aujourd'hui dj trs difficile de matriser ce qui est crit/montr sur Internet sur soi-mme. Cela n'arrangera pas les choses.

----------


## Bluedeep

Je pense que les porteurs de lunettes vont avoir beaucoup de soucis  se faire quand ils se baladeront en public.

Je ne saurais trop leur conseiller de commencer ds maintenant un gros travail d'augmentation de masse musculaire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et les 198 113 tues dans des accidents de la route entre 1986 et 2012, tu crois qu'ils sont d'accord avec toi ?


Ce qui fait un taux de mortalit aussi ridicule que ton intervention.

----------


## nickyla

> Ben si, je suis srieux.


 .. dans ce cas-l on pourrait tout aussi bien comparer l'utilit de la tl ralit (petit air de ressemblance avec "ralit augmente" ..  ::): ) .. et les documentaires d'ARTE par exemple! Tout en restant srieux bien sr, c'est tout ce qui compte  ::): 




> Une grande majorit des gens ne se dplaait pas au del de 50km de leur lieu de naissance,  l'poque...


Normal, vus justement les moyens de transport de l'poque. N'empeche que cette poque l nous est relativement trs proche mine de rien, et les gens avaient dj largement entam les migrations vers les mtropoles. On parle quand mme des alentours de 1913, l'aviation civile allait bientt voir le jour!

----------


## nickyla

> Et les 198 113 tues dans des accidents de la route entre 1986 et 2012, tu crois qu'ils sont d'accord avec toi ?


C'est toujours compliqu de se baser sur ce genre de constatation pour valuer la qualit d'une innovation ..
Le gros problme avec (presque .. je mets de cot celles qui ne servent  rien  l'tre humain .. suivez mon regard .. ) toute nouvelle invention  vrai dire n'est pas l'invention en elle-mme, mais la faon dont elle est exploite .. 
L'aviation, pour citer l'une des plus extraordinaires inventions de tous les temps, a connu tellement d'accidents, tellement de morts inutiles, car vitables si l'on avait pris la peine de respecter les procdures de maintenance, de pilotage, de planning ..etc

Le gros problme reste l'avidit insatiable de l'tre humain  penser qu' son profit immdiat ..
Pour ce qui est des google glass, j'en ai plus que marre que l'on prenne les gens de plus en plus par la main, de l'assistanat il y en  dj partout .. si cela continue, on va finir par revenir  l'enfance petit  petit, et ne plus savoir lacer nos chaussures  ::cry::  .. peut-tre mme ne plus savoir se torcher tout seul sans demander  google!

----------


## gangsoleil

> si cela continue, on va finir par revenir  l'enfance petit  petit, et ne plus savoir lacer nos chaussures


Je crains de te decevoir, mais les google glass ne lacent pas tes chaussures a ta place. En revanche, je viens de developper un logiciel qui, pour la modique somme de 2 euro, t'apporte une aide non negligeable au lacage des chaussures : 
analyse temps reel des mouvementscorrections des mouvementsaudio-guidenoeuds divers et varies (attention, noeud de pendu reserve aux plus de 18 ans)

----------


## goomazio

> Je crains de te decevoir, mais les google  glass ne lacent pas tes chaussures a ta place. En revanche, je viens de  developper un logiciel qui, pour la modique somme de 2 euro, t'apporte  une aide non negligeable au lacage des chaussures : 
> analyse temps reel des mouvementscorrections des mouvementsaudio-guidenoeuds divers et varies (attention, noeud de pendu reserve aux plus de 18 ans)


Ca me fait penser  facebook. Hier j'ai lanc un message concernant un objet que j'ai gar ( ::aie:: ), je ne l'ai pas retrouv mais tout le monde a pu me rpondre rapidement. C'est trop cool Facebook.

Mais aujourd'hui je m'y connecte et je vois des chats, des chanes, des avis sur le temps etc.

Pour les lunettes, attendons-nous plutt  a :



> Ah, tu regardes un restaurant --> affichage de pub pour les restaurants les mieux notes aux alentours
> L'anniversaire de ton conjoint approche (dispo sur G+ ou calendar) ? --> Il y a un fleuriste a 2 rues d'ici 
> ... ... ...

----------


## ManusDei

> .. dans ce cas-l on pourrait tout aussi bien comparer l'utilit de la tl ralit (petit air de ressemblance avec "ralit augmente" .. ) .. et les documentaires d'ARTE par exemple! Tout en restant srieux bien sr, c'est tout ce qui compte


Tu compares un truc dmatrialis (et culturel) avec un objet, ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose.

Il faudrait faire la comparaison avec les objets qui sortent du concours Lpine tous les ans, plutt.

Edit : Dans les utilisations possibles, le GPS qui s'affiche sur l'cran plutt que sur le tlphone, les lignes de bus proches, bref tout ce que fait un tlphone, mais sans sortir le machin de la poche.

----------


## Bronx1959

Bonjour,
je recherche un ou 2 paires de Google glass pour faire un exprimentation dans le cadre d'un projet d'innovation d'usage pour un grand distributeur . Je sais que c'est quasi impossible d'en acheter voir simplement d'en trouver. mais si quelqu'un a un tuyau je suis preneur, location, achat...Merci de votre aide

----------


## goomazio

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...ion-filmee.php




> Chris Barrett considre que les Google Glass "vont rvolutionner le journalisme citoyen et la manire de filmer"


...




> Cette camra embarque lui a permis de filmer *sans* avoir besoin de  sortir son "smartphone,  viser et  appuyer sur le dclencheur"


 ::aie:: 




> Il a confi au site amricain spcialis VentureBeat : "Si j'avais eu une camra plus voyante, je pense qu'on m'aurait empch de filmer"


 ::marteau:: 



Qu'est-ce qui empche Google (ou le FBI) de verrouiller la camra lors d'un vnement o le journalisme citoyen pourrait se faire (aux manifs o des policiers drapent...) ? Et les Google Glass ne sont pas super discrtes... 

 ::weird:: 

En plus, a ne permettra pas de parler plus des choses dont on ne parle pas assez, comme le racisme. On a dj tout ce qu'il faut pour le journalisme citoyen. Les hommes qui veulent leur camra sur le nez non-stop risque juste de filmer leur sexe  un moment ou un autre.  ::P:

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Royaume-Uni : pas de Google Glass au volant,   * 
*le ministre des transports invite  la prudence pendant la conduite   * 

_Mise  jour du 02/08/13_

Le Royaume-Uni  a fait savoir qu'il serait dfavorable  l'utilisation des lunettes  ralit augmente pendant la conduite. Dans un communiqu de presse via son porte-parole, le ministre des transports a expliqu tre  _bien conscient du dploiement imminent des Google Glass. Nous discutons avec la police afin de s'assurer que personne n'utilisera cette technologie en conduisant._ .

Cette mesure de scurit est prventive pour rappeler la prudence au conducteur. Le Royaume-Uni a connu une pente descendante depuis quelques annes sur les accidents mortels provoqus sur ses routes.  _Il est important que les conducteurs accordent toute leur attention  la route lorsquils sont au volant, et quils ne se comportent pas d'une manire qui les empche d'observer ce qui se passe sur la route_  prcise le ministre. Le porte-parole affirme qu'il y a dj un  _ventail d'infractions et de sanctions permettant de s'attaquer au conducteur n'accordant pas suffisamment d'attention  la route_  sans pour autant prciser les peines encourues pour ces utilisateurs de Google Glass.


Avec les diffrents accidents survenus ces derniers jours en Europe (accident de train en Espagne ou de l'autocar en Italie), il est important de savoir la position de l'Europe face  ce dispositif. 

En France par exemple, mme si le pouvoir excutif ne s'est pas encore pench sur la question, les lgislations actuelles permettent nanmoins de sanctionner d'ventuels conducteurs qui se muniraient des Google Glass au volant. L'article R412-6-2 du Code de la route stipule que  _le fait de placer dans le champ de vision du conducteur d'un vhicule en circulation un appareil en fonctionnement dot d'un cran et ne constituant pas une aide  la conduite ou  la navigation est interdit_ . Si on se fie  la sanction prvue par la loi pour une telle infraction, le conducteur pourrait perdre des points du permis de conduire et avoir une amende quivalente  une contravention de 4 e classe (135 euros).

*Sources :* Stuff tv,  Article R412-6-2

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Qu'en pensez-vous ? La loi devrait-elle tre plus svre pour les utilisateurs de ce gadget au volant ?

----------


## Kearz

Je vois pas trop le rapport avec les trains. C'est pas du tout le mme type de conduite. 

Sinon, a dpend de l'utilisation que l'on en fait. Les google glass pourrait avoir un GPS, un avertisseur de "zone a risque" (radar parce que les radars c'est ce qu'il y a de plus dangereux  ::mouarf:: ), etc. 
Donc aide  la conduite et entre GPS dans les lunettes ou sur le ct...dans les lunettes c'est peut-tre moins dangereux. Au moins on tourne pas la tte.

----------


## Jonyjack

> le fait de placer dans le champ de vision du conducteur d'un vhicule en circulation un appareil en fonctionnement dot d'un cran et ne constituant pas une aide  la conduite ou  la navigation est interdit


Bon bah si on utilise les Glass avec Maps a devrait tre lgal alors  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pacodellavega

> Je vois pas trop le rapport avec les trains. C'est pas du tout le mme type de conduite.


Selon le rsultat des botes noires, de l'enqute et d'aprs ce qui a t diffus par la presse, le conducteur du train tait en conversation tlphonique via son portable quelques secondes avant (pendant ?) l'accident.
Voil la probable raison pour laquelle l'accident de train en Espagne est dans l'article.

Pour en revenir aux Google glasses, je ne sais pas trop. Je peste normment lorsque je vois des conducteurs non attentifs (voire dangereux) au volant et cela  cause de leurs tlphones portables ou smartphones (mme avec un kit oreillette).
Mais je peste aussi de voir d'autres conducteurs s'arrter n'importe o pour rpondre et ne pas conduire en mme temps. C'est aussi dangereux. Mais c'est un autre dbat.
Il me semble que cela me gnerait d'avoir ce genre d'information sur l'il. Mon GPS, je le regarde peu, prfrant l'indication vocale.
Il me semble donc que ce dispositif n'a pas sa place pour un conducteur avec notre systme de conduite, nos vhicules et les infrastructures actuelles.

----------


## eriknet

Et le graphique reprsente ?
Les chutes des ventes de Google Glass suite  lannonce ? (depuis 1970, tout  fait  :;): )

Edit : le nombre de tus sur les routes par milliard de kilomtres parcourus daprs wikipedia. (merci google image)

----------


## Samuel_

Dans une note publie hier, Google a annonc une nouvelle mise  jour pour ses Google Glass, en attendant une arrive sur le march.

Cette release comporte des nouvelles fonctionnalits telles que : lecteur vido ;amlioration de la commande vocale ;prise de notes ;affichage de notifications ;...




Les premiers modles des Google Glass ont dj t mis  la disposition des dveloppeurs. La version grand public des lunettes de ralit augmente et de reconnaissance vocale est annonce pour 2014.

*Source :* XE8 release notes

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les Google Glass pourront se faire une place dans notre quotidien ?

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous acheter des Google Glass ?

----------


## Darkzinus

Je n'arrive toujours pas  trouver de l'intrt dans ses lunettes. Ne serait-ce que la contrainte justement de porter des lunettes  ::aie::

----------


## Miistik

A quand les Google Lentilles ou les Google Glass clipsables sur des lunettes  ::mouarf::

----------


## Atem18

> Ne serait-ce que la contrainte justement de porter des lunettes


Tu t'y fais au bout de quelques temps. Et puis, y'a des gens qui sont sexy avec de lunettes (homme ou femme, comme a, pas de sexisme  ::P:  ).

----------


## Spleeen

Je serais ravi de tester !
Mais c'est pas demain la veille que j'en achterai. tant pourtant hyperIT je pense n'en avoir aucune utilit pour le moment !

----------


## sevyc64

> Tu t'y fais au bout de quelques temps.


Ou pas !

----------


## Fooshi

J'adorerais pouvoir les tester mais surtout pour dvelopper et envisager des applications en realite augmente autre que sur smartphone

----------


## Atem18

> Ou pas !


Quels sont tes problmes, mon jeune enfant ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Quels sont tes problmes, mon jeune enfant ?


Je suppose que tout comme moi il ne doit pas aimer porter des lunettes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

Exact, j'en porte depuis plus de 10 ans (heureusement que pour travailler sur cran ou sur des trucs de prcisions ou regarder la tv) et je ne me suis toujours pas fait  a. Non pas aux lunettes elles-mmes mais au fait que ce truc sur le nez, a gne et a rduit considrablement le champ de vision.

----------


## Atem18

> Exact, j'en porte depuis plus de 10 ans (heureusement que pour travailler sur cran ou sur des trucs de prcisions ou regarder la tv) et je ne me suis toujours pas fait  a. Non pas aux lunettes elles-mmes mais au fait que ce truc sur le nez, a gne et a rduit considrablement le champ de vision.


J'en porte aussi  chaque instants de la journe (sauf douche et autres moments o le nu est de rigueur) et ce, depuis 10 ans. Je m'y suis fait  force, mme si j'avoue que tester les lentilles me tenterais bien. Si tes lunettes te gnent ou rduisent ton champ de vision, va consulter, c'est qu'elles ne sont plus adapte  ta vision et  ta morphologie de visage.

----------


## benjbado

Personnelement je n'acheterais pas les google glass, meme si je trouve le principe cool, pour une raison: les ondes.
J'ai deja mal de tete en parlant plus de 15 min avec mon telephone portable, alors mettre tout un systeme semblable a un micro onde a coter de mon cerveau, je suis pas sur que ce soit une superbe idee ... J'espere qu'il n'y aura pas un article dans 10 ans ayant un titre du genre: Google glass, ou une augmentation en masse du cancert de cerveau. 

bon peut etre aussi que je suis un peu trop parano XD

----------


## Jonyjack

> J'espere qu'il n'y aura pas un article dans 10 ans ayant un titre du genre: Google glass, ou une augmentation en masse du cancert de cerveau.


Une augmentation de "concert" ou de "cancer" ?  ::aie:: 

J'ai bien envie de les tester moi  ::ccool::

----------


## Aiigl59

"Pensez-vous que les Google Glass pourront se faire une place dans notre quotidien ?"
- Moi je vois bien nos futurs jeunes cadres dynamiques l'adopter, comme a, en roulant sur le priphrique ils pourront en plus de tlphoner, en changeant de cravate, consulter et envoyer leur email, se regarder une vido ou classer leur photo de vacances, tout a en ayant un il sur les valeurs en bourse ... tout cool quoi !   ::mouarf:: 

 "Allez-vous acheter des Google Glass ?"
- non !... j'aime trop ma libert de voir et regarder (deux concepts proches mais si diffrents)

----------


## plesguillon

En ce qui me concerne j'y vois quelques possibilits intressantes pour les photographes, journalistes et reporters etc, mais je trouve cela hors de prix et je redoute les effets perverses... exemple ici > [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOPWsh-DFUs"]Google Glass: l'entretien d'embauche (Job Interview) - YouTube[/ame]
 ::?:

----------


## paulolol

Je pense que a pourrait tre util au quotidien mais je pense que Google ne parle pas assez au gens de ce que a pourrait leur aporter.

----------


## batcobra

ors de question d'en acheter tant qu'ils ne ferron pas une vertion avec possibilit de metre des verre corecteur.

Je porte des lunettes comme 50% de la population et surement 75% de leur publique sible ils devraient y penser 
 ::calim2::

----------


## andry.aime

> Je porte des lunettes *comme 50% de la population*


Tu as sorti a d'o  ::koi:: 
Sinon tu parles de quelle population  ::?: .

----------


## ouistitis

> En ce qui me concerne j'y vois quelques possibilits intressantes pour les photographes, journalistes et reporters etc, mais je trouve cela hors de prix et je redoute les effets perverses... exemple ici > Google Glass: l'entretien d'embauche (Job Interview) - YouTube


Excellent ! Alors l, a craint, l'entretien...  ::mouarf::  

Et le candidat, il peut en porter lui aussi ?  ::P:  

Oui, je pense que les Google Glass vont se faire une place dans notre quotidien (hlas pour les personnes vises par les lunettes), malgr le prix. Par curiosit technologique, pour jouer aux journalistes, aux espions... Ou aux recruteurs ! 

Et non, je n'en achterai pas ! Sans parler du prix, qu'en est-il de la vie prive ? J'essaie aussi d'imaginer les ventuels bugs.  :8O:

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass : un app store prvu pour 2014,  * 
*le dispositif pourrait tre disponible au grand public l'anne prochaine   * 

Pour l'instant, les heureux propritaires de prototypes de Google Glass ne disposent pas encore d'une boutique d'applications ddie. Un porte-parole de Google Glass a rvl que la socit avait l'intention de lancer un app store ddi aux utilisateurs des lunettes de ralit augmente, mais pas avant l'anne prochaine. 

Louverture dun app store tait par ailleurs voque dans un article de Clive Thomas, un utilisateur des Google Glass, publi dans le New York Times.  _Lentreprise dit quun app store arrivera lanne prochaine, lorsque Glass sera disponible auprs du grand public_ . Nous pouvons donc penser que 2014 sera l'anne de lancement officiel du dispositif pour le grand public.

Impossible, en revanche, de savoir si cette boutique sera indpendante du Play Store ou permettra aux dveloppeurs de vendre leurs applications ds le premier jour d'ouverture. Google ne prcise pas sil sagira dune boutique spcifique ou si un volet Glass sera ajout au Google Play.

*Sources :* Marketing Land, NYT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Quelle serait la meilleure alternative de Google : une refonte du Google Play ou une boutique en ligne spcialement ddie aux Google Glass ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google proposera un nouveau modle de ses Google Glass dans les semaines  venir,  * 
*les testeurs actuels pourront changer gratuitement leurs modles   * 

Google a annonc une nouvelle mise  jour hardware de ses lunettes connectes, qui deviendront compatibles avec des lunettes de vue et des lunettes de soleil. Dans les prochaines semaines, les bta testeurs actuels qui font partie du programme Explorer (ceux qui ont pu acheter les Google Glass moyennant 1 500 dollars) sont ligibles pour un change gratuit de leurs modles contre des Google Glass plus performantes.

Il faut noter galement que les nouvelles Google Glass seront quipes dun couteur mono qui permettra de remplacer lactuel systme sonore de lappareil fonctionnant par conduction osseuse. Dautres ides dvolutions avaient t prcdemment voques, comme lamlioration de lautonomie des lunettes (qui ne fonctionnent actuellement que 20 minutes  pleine sollicitation).

De plus, un systme de parrainage va tre mis en place. Chaque utilisateur aura la possibilit de parrainer un ami, qui pourra donc lui aussi tre propritaire de ces lunettes  ralit augmente. Mais il devra tout de mme dbourser lui aussi les 1 500 dollars pour faire partie du programme Explorer.

_Nous voulons vous remercier pour toutes les ractions que nous avons reues, plus tard dans lanne, tous les Explorers vont avoir lunique possibilit dchanger leur ancien modle pour un nouveau._  mentionne Google sur Google+, avant d'ajouter  _plus dExplorers veut dire plus de ractions, et plus de ractions veut dire de meilleures lunettes_ . Ci-dessous quelques extraits de vido tournes avec des Google Glass par des membres du programme.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHnpt9toFnA"]Vido[/ame]
La commercialisation des Google Glass devrait dbuter en 2014.

*Source :* Google+

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous  ?

----------


## Muchos

Trs bon marketing de Google (super l'change gratuit!), et belle ide: distribuer rapidement le produit pour faire du buzz tout en gnrant des retours pour l'amliorer.

----------


## andry.aime

> qui ne fonctionnent actuellement que 20 minutes  pleine sollicitation.


Un gadget de $1500 pour un autonomie aussi pourri  ::mouarf:: .




> De plus, un systme de parrainage va tre mis en place. Chaque utilisateur aura la possibilit de parrainer un ami qui pourra donc lui aussi tre propritaire de ces lunettes  ralit augmente. Mais ce dernier devra tout de mme dbourser eux aussi les 1 500 dollars pour faire partie du programme Explorer.


Mme pas une rduction d'un centime  ::aie:: , le seul avantage  c'est qu'on puisse aussi dbourser $1500 pour ce gadget.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Traroth2

Ca m'avait chapp, le coup des 20 minutes d'autonomie. S'ils ne russissent pas  faire mieux, ils courent  l'chec,  mon avis.

----------


## Mr_Exal

je comprend pas l'intrt d'un couteur mono ... Ils pouvaient pas en mettre 2 en stro ?

----------


## Muchos

> je comprend pas l'intrt d'un couteur mono ... Ils pouvaient pas en mettre 2 en stro ?


J'imagine que l'utilisateur doit pouvoir entendre son environnement. En outre, les Glass ne sont lies qu' une moiti du visage.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> J'imagine que l'utilisateur doit pouvoir entendre son environnement. En outre, les Glass ne sont lies qu' une moiti du visage.


Oui enfin a doit quand mme tre extrmement handicapant lors d'une conversation tlphonique. Si tu as du bordel autour de toi et que tu peux pas te concentrer dessus ...

De toute faon concernant les lunettes au volant apparemment aux US c'est l'amende assure.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Google sort la preview de GDK*
*le kit de dveloppement pour la cration des  Glassware , les applications natives pour Google Glass*

La sortie grand public des Google Glass, les lunettes de ralit augmente de Google, est prvue pour lanne prochaine.

Avant cette priode, Google ouvrira le  Google Glass app store , qui sera lemplacement o les utilisateurs pourront trouver des applications pour leur dispositif high-tech.




Afin denrichir la galerie avant son ouverture, Google vient de publier une prversion de la boite  outils de dveloppement  Glass Development Kit  (GDK), qui permettra aux dveloppeurs de crer des  Glassware  (terme utilis par Google pour les applications natives qui sinstallent et sexcutent sur Google Glass).

Le nouveau GDK fournit un ensemble dAPI permettant aux dveloppeurs daccder avec souplesse aux fonctionnalits des Google Glass (reconnaissance vocale, dtecteur de mouvements, systme de carte, etc.) et de les utiliser dans leurs applications.

Les dveloppeurs Android ne devraient pas avoir beaucoup de mal  utiliser loutil de dveloppement, puisque les Google Glass reposent sur une dclinaison du systme dexploitation mobile, et sont livres avec 12 Go despace de stockage. 

Prsentation du GDK

Le GDK est tlchargeable via lAndroid SDK Manager et est disponible comme une extension du SDK Android. Les applications Android existantes peuvent tre migres vers les lunettes. Les dveloppeurs doivent simplement apporter des modifications  linterface utilisateur et quelques autres changements pour adapter lapplication aux Google Glass.

Pendant la prsentation du GDK, Google a fait une dmonstration de quelques applications qui ont t cres en utilisant la boite  outils, notamment Wordlens, une application temps rel de traduction en ralit augmente.

Google na publi aucune information sur la date de sortie de la version stable. La socit envisage de publier une  Developer Preview  plus avance de son GDK dans quelques semaines.

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger le GDK*


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Allez-vous crer des applications pour les Google Glass ?

----------


## Traroth2

Juste une question : est-ce que la nouvelle version des Glass ont une meilleure autonomie ? Ds que j'ai entendu parler de ce projet, le ct rvolutionnaire m'a frapp, mais avec 20 minutes d'autonomie, a risque de rester un gadget, parce que pas rellement exploitable...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Allez-vous crer des applications pour les Google Glass ?


Oui, un virus pour dsactiver ces camras de surveillance portables.  ::?:

----------


## evenisse

> Juste une question : est-ce que la nouvelle version des Glass ont une meilleure autonomie ? Ds que j'ai entendu parler de ce projet, le ct rvolutionnaire m'a frapp, mais avec 20 minutes d'autonomie, a risque de rester un gadget, parce que pas rellement exploitable...


Autonomie de 20 minutes??? tout dpend de ce que l'on fait. J'ai charg les miennes il y a plus de 24 heures.
Le matriel est relativement similaire avec l'ancienne version.

----------


## evenisse

> Oui, un virus pour dsactiver ces camras de surveillance portables.


Quelle diffrence entre une application qui utilise la camra sur un tlphone et une autre qui l'utilise sur des glass?

----------


## Traroth2

> Autonomie de 20 minutes??? tout dpend de ce que l'on fait. J'ai charg les miennes il y a plus de 24 heures.
> Le matriel est relativement similaire avec l'ancienne version.


Charg il y a 24 heures, ok, mais tu t'en es servi ?

Sinon, je veux bien croire que mes informations sont fausses, c'est juste un truc que j'ai lu rcemment.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Quelle diffrence entre une application qui utilise la camra sur un tlphone et une autre qui l'utilise sur des glass?


En gnral les tlphones sont points sur l'intrieur de la poche ou la table. Les lunettes, elles, en revanche...

----------


## UBBsoft

Salut,
Si je veux crer une application pour ces lunettes, quest ce quoi connaitre?
java,python, PHP, service web...?    
Merci

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Salut,
> Si je veux crer une application pour ces lunettes, quest ce quoi connaitre?
> java,python, PHP, service web...?    
> Merci


https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...56988011,d.bGQ

----------


## evenisse

> Charg il y a 24 heures, ok, mais tu t'en es servi ?


Bien sr  ::lol:: 

Si l'on s'en sert en continu, effectivement la batterie ne tient pas longtemps, mais elles ne sont pas faites pour cela.

----------


## Traroth2

> Bien sr 
> 
> Si l'on s'en sert en continu, effectivement la batterie ne tient pas longtemps, mais elles ne sont pas faites pour cela.


Comment a, elles ne sont pas faites pour cela ? Pour l'instant, il y a peu d'applications, j'imagine, mais une fois que leur plein potentiel sera libr ?

----------


## DonQuiche

> Comment a, elles ne sont pas faites pour cela ? Pour l'instant, il y a peu d'applications, j'imagine, mais une fois que leur plein potentiel sera libr ?


Dans ce cas tu utilises ton smartphone android ou ta montre Google, ou tu attends d'tre revenu dans ta Google car. Par ailleurs si tu as pens  envoyer ton ADN  23andme.com (finance par Google), Google peut te fournir un firmware spcialement adapt  ton pas pour minimiser la consommation d'nergie.

----------


## evenisse

> Comment a, elles ne sont pas faites pour cela ? Pour l'instant, il y a peu d'applications, j'imagine, mais une fois que leur plein potentiel sera libr ?


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que les glass sont/seront surtout utile quand tu n'as pas tes mains de disponible ou lorsque tu marches dans la rue. Si tu es assis quelque part, il est plus confortable de prendre son smartphone.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Arrt au cinma parce qu'il portait des Google Glass, * 
*le FBI le souponne d'avoir pirat le film  * 

Les lunettes  ralit augmente de Google ne sont mme pas encore disponibles pour le grand public qu'on note dj un incident relatif  leur utilisation. Aux tats-Unis, un homme a t arrt par le FBI  la demande de la MPAA (Motion Picture Association of America, association qui dfend les intrts d'Hollywood), pour avoir regard un film au cinma quip des Google Glass. 

Il tait venu voir Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit avec sa femme. Un employ du cinma a alors prvenu un reprsentant de la MPAA. Ce dernier s'est empress de contacter le dpartement de la Scurit intrieure, en charge de la lutte antiterroriste mais galement des affaires de piratage. Celui-ci a alors dpch des agents pour interroger le testeur.

Pendant plus de quatre heures, l'homme a subi un interrogatoire muscl de la part du FBI. Tant bien que mal, le spectateur a expliqu qu'il portait la version 2 du prototype de Google Glass, qui permet d'intgrer des verres correcteurs  l'objet connect, qu'il avait teint ses lunettes mais qu'il en avait besoin pour voir. Il n'a visiblement pas t cru. Toutefois, aprs l'interrogatoire, les agents ont accept de connecter le gadget  un ordinateur et ont pu constater que rien n'avait t enregistr. Pour se faire pardonner, le cinma a offert quatre places au spectateur.

Cette histoire relancera sans doute le dbat autour des endroits o peuvent tre portes les Google Glass. D'ailleurs AMC explique que _ bien que nous soyons d'normes fans de la technologie et de l'innovation, porter un dispositif qui a la capacit d'enregistrer de la vido n'est pas quelque chose d'appropri dans une salle de cinma_ . Mais le MPAA met un peu d'eau dans son vin en disant que  _nous n'avons pour le moment aucune raison de penser que (les Google Glass) reprsentent actuellement une menace significative dont pourrait rsulter le vol de contenus_ . Il reconnat que  _dans le cas prsent, aucune activit (de piratage) n'a t dcouverte_ , mme si le lobby n'entend pas laisser les spectateurs porter des lunettes lectroniques sans qu'ils aient  en rendre compte.

*Source :* Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avec leur autonomie actuelle limite, les Google Glass reprsentent-elles une relle menace pour l'industrie du cinma ?

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Le FBI n'a rien de mieux  faire que de harceler des gens qui _pourraient_ avoir screen un film ? N'y-a-t-il pas des crimes et du terrorisme  combattre ?

Tout cela me laisse penser que si le plaignant (la MPAA) a plein de sous, le FBI y mettra tous les moyens, y compris disproportionns, pour arrter le dangereux suspect.

----------


## niarkyzator

Ca me laisse la mme impression. Le FBI est une milice prive ...

----------


## azmar

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avec son autonomie actuelle limite, les Google Glass reprsentent-ils une relle menace pour l'industrie du cinma ?[/QUOTE]

L'autonomie de ce genre de produits va augmenter rapidement je pense, donc mme si pour le moment l'autonomie est restrictive, je ne pense pas que cela sera encore les cas d'ici quelques mois/annes.

En revanche je ne sais pas si la qualit et l'angle de vue de la camra sont adaptes  une telle pratique.

Dans tous les cas la raction du FBI est, sinon risible, vraiment inadmissible. 

Azmar

----------


## darkman19320

Je trouve la raction du FBI un peu muscl mais qu'en est-il de l'employ du cinma? N'aurait-il pas mieux fait de lui demander de laisser ses lunettes  l'entre?

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

Bienvenue aux tats unis, lieu o mme les surprises des kinders sont interdites alors que les enfants doivent porter des gilets par balle pour viter de mourir en allant  l'cole...
Faut qu'ils arrtes l ... En supposant mme qu'il enregistrait : qualit pourrave, il y a tout un tas d'autres mthodes pour rcuprer un film, ils tapent au hasard pour faire des exemples, vl une belle faon de faire.

Du coup moi a m'a bien fait marrer.

----------


## nirgal76

J'en pense que les amricains sont compltement barrs. On l'aurait moins fait chier s'il tait entr avec un M16

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Je trouve la raction du FBI un peu muscl mais qu'en est-il de l'employ du cinma? N'aurait-il pas mieux fait de lui demander de laisser ses lunettes  l'entre?


T'es pas bien? Il aurait pu le tuer avec ses Google Glass qui tirent des lasers !

----------


## Kearz

> J'en pense que les amricains sont compltement barrs. On l'aurait moins fait chier s'il tait entr avec un M16


Depuis quand un M16 met en danger les bnfices des majors?  ::D:

----------


## celi66

Le FBI n'a vraiment rien d'autre a faire, c'est vrai c'est plus facile a atteaper un simple spectateur qu'un dealer de drogue, narcotrafficant ou autre pestifere dangereux, les Etat-Unis le pays o tout peut arriver. ::arf::

----------


## Albinre

C'est la pointe de la technologie, mais a m'intresse absolument pas... Prochaine tape, incruster des puces dans les ttes des gens  ::):

----------


## Jarodd

> Toutefois, aprs l'interrogatoire, les agents ont accept de connecter le gadget  un ordinateur et ont pu constater que rien n'avait t enregistr. Pour se faire pardonner, le cinma a offert quatre places au spectateur.


Grand prince, le FBI ! Ils ont raison de ne pas ajouter le popcorn, a ferait trop. Il faut rester proportionn, le gars a juste t trait comme un terroriste, il a vit de justesse la fouille anale, juste parce qu'il avait des lunettes !

Sinon, de l'ouvreuse qui fait de la dlation au FBI en 1h30, chapeau !  Heureusement qu'ils sont aussi efficaces pour arrter les terroristes, les vrais. Oh wait...  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

Personellement, je trouve que le FBI a trs bien fait.

Non pas que cela ait servi  quelque chose, loin de l, mais je trouve trs positif tout ce qui peut inspirer un sentiment de peur aux porteurs de google glass qui se permettent de balader leur gadget dans un endroit public.

Pouquoi ? pour une raison vidente : les gens "normaux" (c'est  dire ceux auquel cela ne viendrait pas  l'ide de se balader avec a en public) vont devoir tre oblig de ragir avec une violence extrme ds que ce gadget sera rpandu ; en effet, un gars (ou une fille d'ailleurs) vous regarde avec des google glass, il n'y a aucun moyen de savoir si il n'est pas en train de faire une acquisition d'image; la seule raction possible est donc de l'obliger  tourner immdiatement la tte et de dtruire le gadget - ce qui en pratique implique de lui attraper une oreille -seul manire d'imposer de tourner la tte sans recourir  la strangulation - tout en le frappant assez violemment au visage) pour arracher l'objet du dlire. Bref, beaucoup de soucis en perspective si les autorits n'agissent pas en amont.

La comparaison avec un APN ou un tlphone n'est pas pertinente : je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un persister dans une prise de vue ds l'instant o on lui oppose un refus ferme. Ici il n'y a pas moyen de savoir si la personne est en train de faire une prise de vue ou pas, donc on est oblig d'agir comme si c'tait le cas et d'agir trs trs vite.J'ai peur que cela se finisse mal et la meilleur faon de l'viter est d'agir en amont : si les porteurs potentiels de ce genre de truc sont sur d'avoir de (gros) problmes , ils adopteront peut tre un comportement plus civilis.

----------


## laerne

L'argument se tiend mais ce que je comprends pas, c'est pourquoi le FBI et pas la police s'il n'y a pas un personel de scurit du cinma*???

----------


## Mr_Exal

> C'est la pointe de la technologie, mais a m'intresse absolument pas... Prochaine tape, incruster des puces dans les ttes des gens


C'est dj dans le bras en Espagne depuis 2004 : http://www.courrierinternational.com...en-discotheque

----------


## andry.aime

> J'en pense que les amricains sont compltement barrs. On l'aurait moins fait chier s'il tait entr avec un M16

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

Faudra dire aux affam des pouces rouges de se calmer, certains prennent cher ^^

Resituons un peu : On a ici un honnte citoyen amricain, sans doute fier de sa patrie, et qui a l'argent de se payer un modle beta d'une technologie avanc et affreusement coteuse. Il est prsum coupable d'avoir captur une partie d'un film grce  sa micro camra, dans une salle, par un employ visiblement zl. 
J'imagine trs bien le scnario et dans un cas comme celui l, en allant dans le progressif, l'employ aurait pu : demander la confiscation des lunettes le temps du film, appeler la scurit ou la direction du cinma. Mais l non, il appelle l'association qui protge Hollywood, machine a fric par excellence, et il y a intervention du FBI.

Une seule rponse plausible au pourquoi : l'exemple, faire comprendre aux gens le danger de ces outils.
Mais mme dans ce cas c'est de l'excs, personnellement je me rend compte de deux choses par cet acte : le FBI a rien d'autre  branler que de s'occuper d'un cas isol dont le niveau de dangerosit frle (et en plus hypothtiquement) le 0.00001%; Et surtout a me donne furieusement envie d'avoir une de ces machines que mme le pays de la boite qui les cre n'accepte pas.

Franchement faisons une comparaison : c'est comme si on te plaquait au sol, te menaait avec des fusils et autres sniper parce tu as march sur un cm de pelouse.

----------


## Barsy

> Franchement faisons une comparaison : c'est comme si on te plaquait au sol, te menaait avec des fusils et autres sniper parce tu as march sur un cm de pelouse.


Si ce carr de pelouse est dans le jardin de la Maison Blanche, c'est fort possible...  ::P:

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Si ce carr de pelouse est dans le jardin de la Maison Blanche, c'est fort possible...


Si c'est chez moi tu te prendras juste un coup de pelle.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> les gens "normaux" (c'est  dire ceux auquel cela ne viendrait pas  l'ide de se balader avec a en public) vont devoir tre oblig de ragir avec une violence extrme ds que ce gadget sera rpandu ;


Les gens normaux sont ceux qui, actuellement ne participe pas  la phase beta mais qui aimeraient bien, et qui, dans quelques annes, auront tous chauss leur Google Glass ou rveront de pouvoir s'en payer une paire.

a sert  rien, a ne rpond  aucun besoin actuel, c'est inutile, c'est donc absolument indispensable. Et accessoirement si a peut permettre de se la pter devant les autres....

----------


## tiresias54

Je vous trouve bien svres: le cinma a offert 4 places au spectateur quand mme! 

Aux US, peut-tre faudra-t-il un jour se mettre  poil  l'entre des cinmas. 

Bon certes au train o vont les choses, bientt plus grand monde ne pourra se payer une place: a rglera le problme.

----------


## Loceka

> Pendant plus de quatre heures, l'homme a subi un interrogatoire muscl de la part du FBI. [...] Toutefois, aprs l'interrogatoire, les agents ont accept de connecter le gadget  un ordinateur et ont pu constater que rien n'avait t enregistr. Pour se faire pardonner, le cinma a offert quatre places au spectateur.


C'est vrai, pourquoi regarder tout de suite dans les lunettes pour voir si elles ont effectivement enregistr le film ? Ca sert  rien.

D'ailleurs, moi,  chaque fois que je sors du supermarch, je suis arrt et interrog par le DGSE pendant 4h parce que je suis souponn d'avoir piqu un truc et de l'avoir mis dans mon sac.
Heureusement que, quand ils l'ouvrent, ils ne trouvent rien car sinon en plus des 4h d'interrogatoire je passerais 10 ans en taule.

Bon, je sais pas pourquoi a s'est pass dans cet ordre mais c'est tout bonnement hallucinant. Je serais le mec je me retournerais contre le cin, la MPAA et les agents du FBI qui m'ont interrogs.

Bon, a c'tait dj abhrant mais je suis aussi d'accord avec ce qui s'est dit au dessus : on appelle le FBI parce qu'on souponne quelqu'un d'enregistrer un film ?  :8O: 
Y'a pas comme un problme d'chelle l ?

Qu'on appelle les flics, de la mme manire qu'on appellerait les flics pour du vol  la tire, pourquoi pas. Mais le FBI et l'interrogatoire de 4h pour a euh... comment dire... j'espre qu'on n'en arrivera jamais  a en France.

----------


## laloune

@andry.aime : c'est quoi ce film ? ca m'a tout l'air d'tre police academy ou un film du genre

j'ai regard le gif au moins 10 fois :-D

----------


## ctxnop

C'est "Y-a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion 2"
Je suis sens tre trop jeune pour connaitre a moi ...  ::oops::

----------


## Hizin

Merci \o/

Ca fait 3 jours que je cherche quel film c'est sans trouver.

----------


## Invit

Faisant partie de la classe socio-culturelle "jeune", je trouve les GoogleGlass totalement inutile. On va me rpondre inutile donc indispensable, mais pourquoi?

Qui a rellement envie se promener avec un "gadget" qui pse son poids, surement plus dangereux  terme qu'un tlphone portable (ondes, cerveau toussa...), et qui manque cruellement de style (non les lunettes c'est pas pour le style mais pour corriger des problmes de vue).

Je suis peut tre  contre courant, mais je trouve dj inutile les Smartphone, j'ai l'impression de voir des moutons dans la rue, scotch  leurs portables, indiffrent  ce qui se passe autour d'eux. D'accord, les mains ne seront plus prises, mais a ne changera rien au fait que les utilisateurs seront "focus" sur ce qui se passe sur l'cran et pas autour.

Mme si c'est un peu mchant, j'ai hte de voir les incidents que sa va poser (portable au volant... on connat dj les rpercussions sur l'attention.).

Srieusement un Smartphone  part les jeux et les applis bidons (certaines sont sympas je ne dis pas le contraire mais le ratio appli intressantes/ appli moisies doit tre marrant ^^).

Jusquo va aller lassistanat ? Nous sommes dj dpendant de beaucoup de choses (Internet/Telephone etc), pas besoin de rajouter d'autres gadgets.

Enfin le fait qu'un individu dans la rue puisse me prendre en photo sans que je m'en aperoive  ( a se voit un type qui sort son portable et "vise"), me rebute un peu.

Cela reste mon point de vue ^^

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

Sigismund
Je pense pareil, c'est un joli petit gadget, il pse sans doute son poids, l'apparence, m'en fou compltement, c'est de l'assistanat et tout le reste.

Mais bien que ce soit un comportement de mouton, si un jour c'est dans mes moyens, je me priverais pas. La raison, elle est simple : c'est un jouet, une distraction, je veux me distraire avec, prtendre avec ironie ou non avoir la classe avec un bidule qui me fait beaucoup penser a dragonball. Mme chose pour les smartphone ! j'en ai pris un bien fat, bien large d'cran, je tlphone mme pas avec (pas de vie sociale \o/) mais j'ai un mulateur de gameboy, 16Go de musique, un gps, internet, du divertissement !

J'en ai marre d'entendre la rflexion : c'est pour les moutons, faut s'assumer un peu, on aime a la technologie, et plus c'est prsent comme un gadget plein de petite futilit, et plus on saute sur sa carte bleu (not que j'exagre volontairement). Finalement dire  qui veut l'entendre que les humains se comporte en mouton, ba c'est faire comme tout le monde et faire partie du groupe, c'est pas du tout aller  contre courant !

En fait ce qu'il faut, quand on achte ce genre de matriel, c'est tre conscient de la raison, d'assumer ses choix, et ne pas le faire Uniquement parce que c'est  la mode.

Mais je suis curieux de voir ce que va donner ce nouveau bidule, dans le comportement, dans la modification des lois, dans plein de choses, dans tout les cas si a fait rien bouger, a fera rflchir beaucoup de gens, et a c'est pas forcement une mauvaise chose.


ps : je me plaint pas de l'apport que tu fais en donner ton avis  ::):  je donne juste le miens en comparaison, j'accepte ta faon de voir les choses ^^

----------


## Invit

Merci de ta rponse Uranne-jimmy.
Je comprends ton raisonnement et te rejoint sur certains points.
Concernant le terme "mouton", suis-je obliger d'avoir un Smartphone ou des GoogleGlass pour appartenir au groupe? Tu m'exclues donc de la socit par ta faon de pense  ::cry::  .

Je comprends tout  fait l'utilisation du gadget en qualit de divertissement ( tu faisais rfrence  ton portable perso, il en va de mme pour moi,  part que je n'ai que de la musique dessus et qu'il me sert  communiquer sms/appel , fonction premire d'un tlphone on est d'accord). Si encore les GG permettaient d'valuer la "puissance" comme dans DBZ .. ^^

"En fait ce qu'il faut, quand on achte ce genre de matriel, c'est tre conscient de la raison, d'assumer ses choix, et ne pas le faire uniquement parce que c'est  la mode." Ta phrase est rellement intressante, si tout le monde pensait comme a.. Mais la plupart des gens achtent un Iphone parce que c'est la mode, parce que tout le monde en possde ( j'extrapole un peu).

De plus j'espre tout comme toi que l'arriv de ces lunettes va faire bouger les choses, aussi bien au niveau juridique que sur le plan de la morale et de l'thique.

Cordialement 
Sigismund

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

> Concernant le terme "mouton", suis-je obliger d'avoir un Smartphone ou des GoogleGlass pour appartenir au groupe? Tu m'exclues donc de la socit par ta faon de pense  .


Deux choses ^^ :
-j'ai jamais parl de groupe je crois ^^ Ce genre de technologie permet d'tre  la mode, uniquement, pas de faire partie d'un groupe quelconque.
-la notion de groupe est assez personnelle, si on te rejette d'un groupe parce que tu n'as pas de smartphone ... Ils ne mritent pas d'accueillir qui que ce soit dans ce groupe ^^ parce que la pour le coup c'est des moutons, mais des moutons avec des illres et quelqu'un qui pense  leurs place, personnelement ce genre de groupe ne m'intresse pas  ::D: 

Dernier point : google joue un jeu assez peu subtile de fidlisation en regroupant ses services. Il est vrai qu'il est pratique de s'abandonner  ce qu'ils proposent, parce que a permet d'avoir beaucoup de choses facilites (le smartphone connect pour garder ses favoris, les contacts google+ ( ::aie:: ) qui se synchronise avec les contact portable, l'accs a ses applications autant sur smartphone que sur son pc, j'en passe). Tout a, si on y pense, en ne tombant pas dans la consommation et en ne prenant pas le dernier outil sorti qui fait partie de la gamme, on n'en profite qu' moiti. Ce qui fait que ceux qui n'achtent pas n'ont pas autant de droit que les autres, dans un sens, donc on est un peu "exclu" du groupe dans ce sens l. Mais comme on dit trop souvent : ce dont on a pas excs n'est pas vraiment utile au final ^^

(Je pars dans des explications  la mord moi le nud, excusez moi)

----------


## sevyc64

> -j'ai jamais parl de groupe je crois ^^ Ce genre de technologie permet d'tre  la mode, uniquement, pas de faire partie d'un groupe quelconque.


Ben si, faire partie d'un groupe c'est la dfinition mme "d'tre  la mode". Les 2 sont intrinsquement lis et indissociables.
Et ne pas tre  la mode, c'est, de fait, tre exclue automatiquement de ce groupe. (aprs, bien videmment, a ne signifie pas tre exclu de la socit, quoique, dans certains cas ...)

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

> Ben si, faire partie d'un groupe c'est la dfinition mme "d'tre  la mode".


Dans ce cas je ne vois aucun intrt  faire partie d'un groupe ^^ Si on souhaite garder ses gots propres, ses envies propres, et la libert d'agir par sa volont propre, tre " la mode" sera souvent un frein.

Aprs du coup c'est un choix  faire, prendre le risque de se voir exclu pour garder sa libert ou tre s'intgrer au risque de ne pas pouvoir choisir jusqu' la marque de ses chaussettes x)

Je viens de me rendre compte en rpondant que dans le cas des nouvelles technologies, un secteur  la base vachement orient vers les vrais amateurs a t aval par la mode et ses prceptes, devenant un objet de la mode. Les vrais amateurs ont ragi, certains se sont retrouv dans la masse, d'autres ont simplement arrt d'tre des amateurs  causes des dviances du systme en faveur des casu, et certains continus juste  faire comme avant. Pour tre honnte, voir un de mes centres d'intrt devenu un objet de mode, a mnerve pas mal ^^

----------


## goomazio

> Pour tre honnte, voir un de mes centres d'intrt devenu un objet de mode, a mnerve pas mal ^^


C'est ce que je ressens quand j'entends certaines personnes parler de Dieudonn. Voir des gens s'intresser superficiellement  un sujet qui nous tient  cur... Vous savez, ce sentiment qu'on a affaire  des trolls  ::mrgreen::  On est tous le troll de quelqu'un ?

Edit : ah oui, c'est un peu HS^^

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je viens de me rendre compte en rpondant que dans le cas des nouvelles technologies, un secteur  la base vachement orient vers les vrais *amateurs*


Parles tu  des gens capables de s'intresser aux nouvelles technologies sans aucune ncessit professionnelle  ? (je sais que cela existe et je les regarde d'ailleurs avec beaucoup de commisration).

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Parles tu  des gens capables de s'intresser aux nouvelles technologies sans aucune ncessit professionnelle  ? (je sais que cela existe et je les regarde d'ailleurs avec beaucoup de commisration).


Je pense qu'il parle plus des gens qui achtent le dernier iPhone ou Android haut de gamme parce que c'est Swag  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Parles tu des gens capables de s'intresser aux nouvelles technologies sans aucune ncessit professionnelle ? (je sais que cela existe et je les regarde d'ailleurs avec beaucoup de commisration).


Je comprends pas trop l'emploi du mot commisration dans ta phrase, pourquoi as-tu piti des gens qui s'intressent aux nouvelles technologies?

D'aprs ton raisonnement les footballeur auraient pitis des personnes qui regardent le foot ou qui viennent les supporter?

Mme si l'individu n'est pas un spcialiste, il  le droit de s'informer, d'tre passionner par " l'univers " des nouvelles technologies, ce n'est pas quelque chose qui appartient  quelqu'un.

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

> Parles tu  des gens capables de s'intresser aux nouvelles technologies sans aucune ncessit professionnelle  ? (je sais que cela existe et je les regarde d'ailleurs avec beaucoup de commisration).


J'avoue que j'ai un peu du mal  laisser passer cette phrase moi aussi ...
Ne pas avoir la ncessit d'avoir quelque chose quoi que ce soit, dans son travail, n'est pas forcment un mal bien au contraire. Dans ce cas avoir une tl pour regarder son petit film le soir avec a famille, a fait piti ^^'
De plus je considre que le travail n'est pas le propre de l'homme, on travail parce que c'est le mode actuel de fonctionnement de notre socit mais a n'a pas toujours t le cas et a ne sera pas toujours le cas, valuer l'intrt, la valeur d'une chose par rapport au travail c'est se tromper de rfrentiel.

Aprs tu as sans doute pas voulu dire a ...

Moi ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il y a d'un ct la bonne femme qui prend son Galaxy S 18 super classe avec son cran tactile 45 pouces qui coute X 000 $ pour aller sur facebook et montrer  ces copines comment qu'elle a trop de la chance d'avoir cette machine de guerre, et d'un autre ct on a moi par exemple, qui prend un wiko de bonne facture pour profiter pleinement des capacits de l'OS fourni. D'un ct le monsieur fashion qui prend a pour une extension de style vestimentaire et de l'autre quelqu'un qui en voit l'aspect pratique et ludique.

----------


## Bluedeep

Dcidemment quand on ne met pas de smiley, le ton a du mal  passer.

Tant pis ..... c'est pas grave.

Mr Exal a compris en revanche.

----------


## andry.aime

Les Simpsons taclent les Google glass  ::fleche::  http://www.slate.fr/life/82799/simpsons-google-glass

----------


## Lag

Pour en revenir au Gif de "Il y a t il un pilote dans l'avion 2" la suite est excellente : pendant que la vielle dame se fait fouiller (car elle seule a sonn au portique de scurit) il y a toute une clique de terroristes qui vont passer avec des armes de plus en plus lourdes (cela fini avec un bazooka si ma mmoire est bonne !!  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Stphane le calme

﻿*Google Glass : quatre nouvelles montures disponibles,  * 
*l'entreprise prsente galement cinq jeux sur son dispositif * 

D'aprs des sources du WSJ, les Google Glass devraient tre disponibles pour le grand public au courant de l'anne 2014. Toutefois le prix reste encore indtermin. Pour rappel, les bta testeurs ont dbours 1 500 dollars en change de ces lunettes  ralit augmente. 

De plus, Google a lanc comme prvu quatre nouvelles montures en titane, elles aussi adaptes  des verres correcteurs et solaires. Ces nouvelles montures cotent 250 dollars tandis que les verres solaires sont vendus  150 dollars l'unit.




De plus, Google a dvoil une vido de prsentation mettant en scne cinq mini jeux sur son dispositif et indiquant comment utiliser ce dernier pour y jouer. L'entreprise prcise que le but est de dmontrer le potentiel de son produit aux dveloppeurs. 

Pour commencer  jouer, une commande vocale doit tre au pralable passe ; il vous suffit de dire  ok Glass, play a game . Parmi les jeux disponibles figurent : 

Balance : un jeu qui exploite l'acclromtre et teste votre quilibre ;Clay Shooter : grce  une commande vocale, vous enverrez un objet dans les airs pour ensuite le dtruire en disant  shoot  ;Tennis : ce jeu utilise le gyroscope et l'acclromtre ; Shape Splitter : qui rappellera certainement le principe du clbre Fruit Ninja ; l'objectif est de dcouper des objets en passant vos mains devant les lunettes.


*Source :* WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous  ?

----------


## Invit

Si je comprends bien, l'objectif c'est de retrouver des GoogleGlass chez l'opticien?
Pourquoi pas mettre  disposition de tous les GG, a me drange pas plus que a, mais j'ai l'impression que le raisonnement de Google va lgrement plus loin.

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Saverok

Plus je pense  l'usage des Google Glass et plus je me dis que a va faire exploser les statistiques de la scurit routire...
En fait, hormis quelques usages bien spcifiques et ultra ponctuels, je ne vois pas l'intrt au quotidien...

----------


## Invit

Bah, c'est comme les Smartphones ( de mon point de vu), t'as des applications pour tout et n'importe quoi, mais au final a sert  tlphoner et  envoyer des messages.

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## KsassPeuk

> Bah, c'est comme les Smartphones ( de mon point de vu), t'as des applications pour tout et n'importe quoi, mais au final a sert  tlphoner et  envoyer des messages.


Non, c'est pas exactement comme les smartphones, l si tu arrives  pntrer  l'intrieur tu peux vraiment avoir une camra de surveillance chez la personne en question.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je n'aime pas le terme "Ralit augmente", je pense que "Ralit altre" serait plus juste.

Au-del de a, quel intrt ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> Au-del de a, quel intrt ?


Point de vue de Google : DES SOUUUUUUS !

Point de vue utilisateur genre "qui a besoin de tout avant tout le monde" : avoir le dernier truc que l'autre n'a pas

Point de vue developpeur d'applications : des sous (mais moins que Google)

Reste du monde : on cherche encore  ::):

----------


## Kearz

> Au-del de a, quel intrt ?


A toi de trouver les intrts (en premier) et de les mettre en place. Aprs t'auras plus besoin de te soucier de a avec ta maison  Hawa.  :8-): 

Avant on disait "un smartphone, quel intrt?", c'est vrai  l'poque du edge, aucun intrt. Idem pour le tablette. 
Moi je vois quelques intrts mais qui valent pas 1500$: GPS, camera (c'est plus pratique d'une GoPro), ...

----------


## Invit

> Moi je vois quelques intrts mais qui valent pas 1500$: GPS, camera (c'est plus pratique d'une GoPro), ...


Tu veux la ruine d'Antoine de Maximy? Comment il va faire pour filmer sa propre tte compltement clat a Burning Man si il porte ses petites GoogleGlass?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Avant on disait "un smartphone, quel intrt?"


Perso, je cherche encore. Et personne n'a t capable de m'en donner un qui me fasse acheter un de ces trucs...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Pareil, je l'ai dit sur ce post je crois,  part tlphoner et envoyer des messages je cherche encore l'utilit des smartphones, mon bon vieux tlphone est largement suffisant.

Ah oui l'application qui fait des prouts, indispensable !

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Pareil, je l'ai dit sur ce post je crois,  part tlphoner et envoyer des messages je cherche encore l'utilit des smartphones, mon bon vieux tlphone est largement suffisant.
> 
> Ah oui l'application qui fait des prouts, indispensable !


GPS, Maps, Les rseaux sociaux, avoir internet sur soit en permanence (Aaaaaah le WAP c'tait tellement bien  l'poque) donc de pouvoir consulter toutes ses botes mails  un seul endroit en temps rel (personnellement j'en ai 10 et j'ai autre chose  faire que de centraliser toutes mes boites en une seule je prfre qu'elles soient hermtiques), les jeux, la musique ou le fait de pouvoir regarder une srie/un film, lire un livre quand tu te fais chier dans les transports en commun.

C'est pas parce qu'un Smartphone n'a pas d'intrts pour toi qu'il n'en a pour personne.

----------


## Invit

J'ai jamais dit le contraire, je parle en mon nom (encore heureux)

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

Sauf que la on parle de l'intrt des google glass non pas en ton nom mais au nom de la population en gnrale, donc si on fait l'analogie avec les smartphone, faut le faire de cette manire, et quand on regarde autant pour les smartphone que les tablettes, il y a des chances, en effet, qu'une volution similaire se produise.
Les problmes soulev sont des soucis qui ont pu se poser aussi pour ces deux dernires technologie : le prix et la juridiction en premier plan.

On peut se douter que l'volution des glass de ce type se passera jusqu' devenir un outil du quotidien, mais on peut aussi penser que a tombera soit dans l'oublie soit dans l'interdit au niveau lgal du terme. Je pense pas qu'on puisse extrapoler plus que a dans l'tat actuel des choses.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> J'ai jamais dit le contraire, je parle en mon nom (encore heureux)


Justement on ne dirait pas, d'o mon intervention.

----------


## Invit

Sauf que j'en trouve pas des utilits, a veut pas forcment dire que personne n'en trouve, bien au contraire..

Fin bon je vois pas trop l'intrt dans la vie de tous les jours si c'est ce que tu me demandes,  part faire moins de mouvements (on sort plus le portable de sa poche pour faire une photo), ou des trucs comme a mais je trouve que c'est assez insignifiant.

On pourra dire ce qu'on veut mais j'en porterai jamais ^^

Sinon c'est rembours, ya un grosse garantie? Quand je vois la tte ds gens quand ils cassent leurs lunettes de vue, a va faire mal quand tu fera tomber tes lunettes a 1000.

Edit : Mr_Exal il y a bien "je" dans ma phrase, donc pas d'amalgame.

----------


## KsassPeuk

> Sinon c'est rembours, ya un grosse garantie? Quand je vois la tte ds gens quand ils cassent leurs lunettes de vue, a va faire mal quand tu fera tomber tes lunettes a 1000.


Ben avec verres qui peuvent coter plus de 700 l'unit ... on est plus  1000 prs  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Au-del de a, quel intrt ?


Je pense qu'une entreprise comme Google ne se lance pas dans un projet tel que peu l'tre celui des GoogleGlass sans se poser cette question... C'est,  mon avis, un outil qui nous parrat compltement farfelu et dnu de sens pour le moment, mais qui risque de devenir un outil de tout les jours par la suite...

Y a 30/40 ans, tu aurais dit  un jeune que pour contacter ses amis il pourrait utiliser un smartphone, il t'aurait rit au nez en disant que a ne servirait  rien et qu'un vlo suffisait pour aller le voir...

----------


## GuillaumeNcy

> Y a 30/40 ans, tu aurais dit  un jeune que pour contacter ses amis il pourrait utiliser un smartphone, il t'aurait rit au nez en disant que a ne servirait  rien et qu'un vlo suffisait pour aller le voir...


Tout a fait d'accord, sur ce point.

En effet a m'tonnerait que Google ce soit lanc la dedans sans avoir pens au future. 
Ce qui est plus surprenant je trouve, c'est qu'il (Google) propose cette vido en dvoilant leur nouvelle technologie sans montrer de relle application, a part des jeux pas trs attrayants. Ca ne m'a pas poustoufl, alors que pourtant  je suis persuad que l'innovation est bien prsente et que les applications amenant  des progrs concrets vont suivre (si ce n'est pas dj fait).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense qu'une entreprise comme Google ne se lance pas dans un projet tel que peu l'tre celui des GoogleGlass sans se poser cette question... C'est,  mon avis, un outil qui nous parrat compltement farfelu et dnu de sens pour le moment, mais qui risque de devenir un outil de tout les jours par la suite...


D'ailleurs, ce que fait Google et les autres, c'est de lancer des balles en l'air pour voir si elles reviennent ou pas. Bref, pour le moment, ils essaient de susciter un intrt afin de crer le besoin. Donc, l'intrt n'existe pas, le besoin encore moins. Si intrt et besoin arrive, ils seront artificiels.




> Y a 30/40 ans, tu aurais dit  un jeune que pour contacter ses amis il pourrait utiliser un smartphone, il t'aurait ri*t* au nez en disant que a ne servirait  rien et qu'un vlo suffisait pour aller le voir...


Et il aurait eu raison, enfin, "il m'aurait ri au nez" parce qu'au lieu de passer 18h  envoyer des conneries sur les rseaux sociaux avec son smartphone, il aurait appris le franais. Il aurait fait du sport, et aurait eu des rapports sympathiques avec des personnes qu'il ctoyait tous les jours, des discussions, des dbats. Et pas simplement des "tweets" avec 1 millions de personnes qu'il n'a jamais vu et ne verra probablement jamais. Mais, bon "O Tempora, O Mores" comme dirait l'autre...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et il aurait eu raison, enfin, "il m'aurait ri au nez" parce qu'au lieu de passer 18h  envoyer des conneries sur les rseaux sociaux avec son smartphone, il aurait appris le franais. Il aurait fait du sport, et aurait eu des rapports sympathiques avec des personnes qu'il ctoyait tous les jours, des discussions, des dbats. Et pas simplement des "tweets" avec 1 millions de personnes qu'il n'a jamais vu et ne verra probablement jamais. Mais, bon "O Tempora, O Mores" comme dirait l'autre...


 ::ccool:: 
 ::bravo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo::

----------


## Mr_Exal

[quote=Jon Shannow;7683351]


> Je pense qu'une entreprise comme Google ne se lance pas dans un projet tel que peu l'tre celui des GoogleGlass sans se poser cette question... C'est,  mon avis, un outil qui nous parrat compltement farfelu et dnu de sens pour le moment, mais qui risque de devenir un outil de tout les jours par la suite...[/quiote]
> D'ailleurs, ce que fait Google et les autres, c'est de lancer des balles en l'air pour voir si elles reviennent ou pas. Bref, pour le moment, ils essaient de susciter un intrt afin de crer le besoin. Donc, l'intrt n'existe pas, le besoin encore moins. Si intrt et besoin arrive, ils seront artificiels.
> 
> 
> Et il aurait eu raison, enfin, "il m'aurait ri au nez" parce qu'au lieu de passer 18h  envoyer des conneries sur les rseaux sociaux avec son smartphone, il aurait appris le franais. Il aurait fait du sport, et aurait eu des rapports sympathiques avec des personnes qu'il ctoyait tous les jours, des discussions, des dbats. Et pas simplement des "tweets" avec 1 millions de personnes qu'il n'a jamais vu et ne verra probablement jamais. Mais, bon "O Tempora, O Mores" comme dirait l'autre...


Faut sortir un peu sa tte de la tlvision hein ...  ::roll::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Faut sortir un peu sa tte de la tlvision hein ...


Faut la sortir aussi un peu du smartphone, hein

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

Cette discussion c'est transform en "c'tait mieux avant" ainsi qu'un dnigrement de nouvelles technologies qui brillent par leur innovation si pour le moment l'application n'est pas clair.
Il faudrait en premier lieu retirer les oeillres et voir le monde plutt que se cantonner  un avis technophobe, surtout sur developpez.
Le monde avance, la technologie avance, les mentalits, la faon de vivre change, il faut faire avec au lieu de regarder derrire et se plaindre. Ca m'nerve un peu, tout vos arguments qui n'en sont pas.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Cette discussion c'est transform en "c'tait mieux avant" ainsi qu'un dnigrement de nouvelles technologies qui brillent par leur innovation si pour le moment l'application n'est pas clair.
> Il faudrait en premier lieu retirer les oeillres et voir le monde plutt que se cantonner  un avis technophobe, surtout sur developpez.
> Le monde avance, la technologie avance, les mentalits, la faon de vivre change, il faut faire avec au lieu de regarder derrire et se plaindre. Ca m'nerve un peu, tout vos arguments qui n'en sont pas.


Ce genre de vision bate ne m'nerve pas; elle me fait juste rire.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Faut la sortir aussi un peu du smartphone, hein


Quand je disais a c'tait pour souligner la vision errone des gens qui, sous couvert de regarder la tlvision ou lire des magazines d'actualit (a m'a toujours rendu hilare ce terme), sont persuads que le tas de merde dvers par les mdias divers et varis est la seule vrit et que les jeunes sont tous comme ils les dcrivent dans les sries et les reportages sur Kevin, gamer et masturbateur chronique.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Et il aurait eu raison, enfin, "il m'aurait ri au nez" parce qu'au lieu de passer 18h  envoyer des conneries sur les rseaux sociaux avec son smartphone, il aurait appris le franais. Il aurait fait du sport, et aurait eu des rapports sympathiques avec des personnes qu'il ctoyait tous les jours, des discussions, des dbats. Et pas simplement des "tweets" avec 1 millions de personnes qu'il n'a jamais vu et ne verra probablement jamais. Mais, bon "O Tempora, O Mores" comme dirait l'autre...


Eh bien en fait, non. Sur ce strip de XKCD, on peut lire des extraits de journaux de 1870  1915 qui montrent bien que, dj  l'poque, c'etait mieux avant, les gens savaient crire et tout et tout. 
Je te conseille en particulier la citation de Israel Zangwill de 1891 : 



> There never was an age in which so many peopel were able to write badly.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cette discussion c'est transform en "c'tait mieux avant" ainsi qu'un dnigrement de nouvelles technologies qui brillent par leur innovation si pour le moment l'application n'est pas clair.
> Il faudrait en premier lieu retirer les oeillres et voir le monde plutt que se cantonner  un avis technophobe, surtout sur developpez.
> Le monde avance, la technologie avance, les mentalits, la faon de vivre change, il faut faire avec au lieu de regarder derrire et se plaindre. Ca m'nerve un peu, tout vos arguments qui n'en sont pas.


Tu n'as pas bien compris. Il n'y a aucun dnigrement, il y a simplement un questionnement sur l'usage, le besoin et la relle ncessit. C'est un peu diffrent.
Je pense que la tlphonie mobile est une avance technologique de premier plan. Mais, je ne suis pas sr que l'usage qui en est fait soit rellement  la hauteur de la technologie. Et le besoin rel ne justifie pas l'engouement ni laddiction des possesseurs de ces petits engins. Aujourd'hui, c'est la "journe sans smartphone", ce qui laisse  penser qu'il est impensable de se passer de ces objets toute une journe. 
Non, ce n'tait pas mieux avant, c'tait diffrent, et a ne veut pas dire que c'est mieux maintenant. 

Vous croyez que je dnigre les nouvelles technologies ? Eh bien, non. Mais, de l,  en faire une nouvelle religion...  ::aie::

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

Ce que je remarque c'est qu'on spcule sur ce que va tre/devenir ces fameuses lunettes, et que d'un coup certains exprime d'abord l'ide que a ne les intresse pas. Je comprends, moi mme avec les smart phone, j'ai mis du temps  accepter leurs utilit (bon c'tait surtout de la fiert mal plac moi), mais on en est venu petit  petit  avoir des messages jugeant de l'utilit fondamentale de l'objet en prenant son cas pour une gnralit, autrement dit son jugement pour un jugement qui tout le monde peut avoir, et l c'est un peu plus gnant.

Je l'ai dj dit plusieurs fois : prvoir ce qui va se passer est impossible, dans notre monde les innovations mmes prometteuses font rapidement un flop, et l'inverse est galement souvent vu. Donc au lieu de spculer jusqu' juger du rle des lunettes, de leurs intrts, observons donc le peuple se jeter ou non dessus ^^

On me dit que ma vision est bate : je suis jeune, j'ai un recule sur le monde qui convient  mon ge, mais a ne fait pas de moi quelqu'un de plus candide qu'un autre et je n'accepterais pas qu'on me le dise, contrairement  certain ici je veux voir avant de juger, donner leur chance aux GG.

Mais le dbat dpasse de beaucoup le sujet de base...

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Mais le dbat dpasse de beaucoup le sujet de base...


Il en va de mme pour tout les dbats  ::aie::  

La drive sur le smartphone est intressante car c'est une technologie qui a trs vite envahi le quotiden de Mr ToutLeMonde... Il y a 10 ans, qui aurait imagin que les smartphones auraient pris la place qu'ils ont aujourd'hui? Il en va de mme pour les GG je pense. Pour l'instant son utilit reste flou, mais demain tout le monde va peu tre en porter...

Et l je rebondis sur ce que Jon Shannow disait : _Si intrt et besoin arrive, ils seront artificiels.
_

C'est exacte ! Mais les besoins primitifs ne sont-ils pas de manger et boire? Tout le reste peu tre considr comme artificiel. Le fait est que tout le reste fait partie intgrante de notre vie. Je vais m'arrter l, ce sujet relve plus de la philosophie.. Et Uranne-jimmy n'aime pas quand on drive du sujet  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> C'est exacte ! Mais les besoins primitifs ne sont-ils pas de manger et boire?


Et de fourn*quer !  ::aie:: , tu me diras, autant le faire dans un lit que sur des cailloux.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Il en va de mme pour tout les dbats  
> 
> La drive sur le smartphone est intressante car c'est une technologie qui a trs vite envahi le quotiden de Mr ToutLeMonde... Il y a 10 ans, qui aurait imagin que les smartphones auraient pris la place qu'ils ont aujourd'hui? Il en va de mme pour les GG je pense. Pour l'instant son utilit reste flou, mais demain tout le monde va peu tre en porter...
> 
> Et l je rebondis sur ce que Jon Shannow disait : _Si intrt et besoin arrive, ils seront artificiels.
> _
> 
> C'est exacte ! Mais les besoins primitifs ne sont-ils pas de manger et boire? Tout le reste peu tre considr comme artificiel. Le fait est que tout le reste fait partie intgrante de notre vie. Je vais m'arrter l, ce sujet relve plus de la philosophie.. Et Uranne-jimmy n'aime pas quand on drive du sujet


[HS]
C'est surtout du confort en fait (enfin, pour ma part je vois le confort que a peut procurer pour un gps par exemple)  quand le pare brise connect ?  ::mrgreen:: 
[/HS]

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

> Et Uranne-jimmy n'aime pas quand on drive du sujet


C'est qu'en fait je culpabilise aprs  ::oops::   ::P:

----------


## ZenZiTone

> [HS]
> C'est surtout du confort en fait (enfin, pour ma part je vois le confort que a peut procurer pour un gps par exemple)  quand le pare brise connect ? 
> [/HS]


[Rponse au HS  ::aie:: ]
En parlant de a, j'ai vu des sous vtements connects.. Genre les chaussettes pour de dire si ton jogging  t bon, etc.. Et lingerie coquine pour simuler une caresse. Et l, c'est le mec avec son application qui aurait la possibilit d'activier un espce de patch vibromasseur du sous-vtement de sa chrie.. xD

On tombe bien bas dans la mode du 'tout connect' !!
[/Rponse au HS  ::aie:: ]

----------


## Mr_Exal

> [Rponse au HS ]
> En parlant de a, j'ai vu des sous vtements connects.. Genre les chaussettes pour de dire si ton jogging  t bon, etc.. Et lingerie coquine pour simuler une caresse. Et l, c'est le mec avec son application qui aurait la possibilit d'activier un espce de patch vibromasseur du sous-vtement de sa chrie.. xD
> 
> On tombe bien bas dans la mode du 'tout connect' !!
> [/Rponse au HS ]


Les vtements connects a peut tre drle (inutile, mais drle).  ::oops::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass : Google publie ses premires recommandations officielles accompagnant le port de ses lunettes, * 
*en se basant sur le retour d'exprience des membres du programme Explorer*

Depuis l'annonce des Google Glass, le dispositif est attendu religieusement par certains. D'autres estiment que ce n'est qu'un gadget de plus. Avec l'imminence de la vente de son dispositif sur le march, Google a dcid de proposer une conduite  tenir en publiant officiellement une liste de chose  faire et ne pas faire avec les Google Glass. L'entreprise s'est bas sur le retour fait par la communaut de son programme Explorer, les pionniers dans l'utilisation quotidienne de la technologie futuriste de Google, pour tablir ces principes de bases. Ainsi, la firme estime qu'avec les Google Glass vous devriez : 

*explorer le monde autour de vous :* les Glass vous permettent d'avoir plus de contrle sur la technologie et vous laisse libre d'observer le monde autour de vous au lieu de regarder vers le bas et tre dconnect de lui; *profiter des commandes vocales des Glass :* vous pouvez avoir les mains libres pour faire autre chose comme jouer au golf ou faire votre cuisine;*demander la permission :* la fonction camra des Google Glass n'est pas diffrente de celle d'un tlphone cellulaire. Comportez vous donc comme vous le feriez avec votre tlphone et demandez la permission avant de prendre des photos ou des vidos des autres;*utiliser le verrouillage de l'cran :* le verrouillage de l'cran des Glass fonctionne comme celui d'un smartphone. A l'aide d'un mot de passe, votre dispositif est protg d'une potentielle utilisation par un tiers. Ainsi, si vous perdez votre appareil ou vous le faites subtiliser, vous pouvez dsactiver Glassware et effacer toutes les informations contenues dans vos Google Glass  distance.  Tout ce que vous devez faire est d'aller  votre page MyGlass sur votre navigateur , ou accder  l'application MyGlass depuis votre tlphone; *tre un membre actif et vocal de la Glass Explorer Community :* le programme Explorer a t cr dans le but d'offrir aux Explorers un endroit o ils pourraient partager leurs expriences, leurs contenus ainsi que communiquer avec l'quipe derrire les Glass. Le programme a connu un norme succs l'anne dernire.  


A contrario, vous ne devrez pas :

*les utiliser sur une longue priode :* les Google Glass ont t conus pour de courtes rafales d'informations et d'interactions qui vous permettent de rapidement retourner aux occupations que vous aimez. Si vous souhaitez consultez des informations sur une longue priode, ne le faites pas dessus sinon vous allez probablement paratre bizarre aux yeux de votre entourage. Alors si vous voulez par exemple lire, ne le faites pas sur les Google Glass mais sur des crans plus grands;*porter les Google Glass lorsque vous faites un sport  fort impact :* les Google Glass sont une technologie avec laquelle vous devriez utiliser votre bon sens. Le ski nautique, l'quitation de taureau ou de la lutte en cage ne sont videmment pas des activits compatibles avec le port des lunettes; *les porter et vous attendre  tre ignors :* Avouons-le , vous allez certainement devoir faire face  quelques questions . Soyez patient et expliquez que les Glass ont beaucoup de caractristiques communes avec les tlphones mobiles ( appareil photo , plans , courriels , etc.). Si vous vous doutez que quelqu'un puisse vous interrompre pendant ce dner romantique dans un restaurant agrable avec une question sur les Glass , enlevez les et garder les; *tre grossiers :*  respectez les autres et s'ils ont des questions  propos des Google Glass, ne soyez pas  .Dans les endroits o les camras de tlphone cellulaire ne sont pas autoriss , les mmes rgles s'appliquent aux Glass . Si vous tes invit  teindre votre tlphone , faites de mme avec vos Glass. Briser les rgles ou tre grossier ne jouera pas en la faveur de la rputation du dispositif au sein de l'entreprise. 



*Source :* Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces suggestions ? 

 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui, selon vous, pourrait expliquer cette action de Google ?

----------


## Jarodd

On utilise les smartphones mme quand c'est interdit ou mal vu, alors pourquoi respecterait-on plus les rgles avec des lunettes ?

Il y a aussi une diffrence d'utilisation : avec les Glass je peux prendre une personne discrtement en photo, sans qu'elle s'en paeroive. Avec un APN ou un smartphone c'est plus compliqu, ne serait-ce par le geste (ou le temps de prise de vue, quand les trois premires sont rates  ::aie::  ). Le droit  l'image n'est dj pas souvent respect, et a ne va pas aller en s'amliorant !

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

Ce sera peut tre plus discret de prendre des photos, mais moins discret si tu veux l'utiliser en douce !
L ou les smartphones sont interdit, les lunettes ne pourront pas tre mise sur les yeux j'imagine.

Et comme tu le soulignes, ba le droit  l'image a toujours t assez peu respecter, ce n'est qu'un outil de plus, qui ne dtrne pas les micro cam USB, et ce genre de gadget James Bondesque.

Au final ses recommandations sont assez ... logique, c'est du bon sens, de l'honntet, sauf que google est oblig de le dfinir, comme tout en Amrique ~~~

----------


## Aniki

On a l'impression que Google attache beaucoup d'importance  "l'ducation" de ses bta-testeurs.
En effet, ce produit n'est pas comme les autres. Et Google doit srement tre trs attentif aux ractions de la majorit pour essayer d'viter les ractions allergiques aux Google Glass...
Et a me fait peur, parce qu'ils seraient bien foutu de faire passer cette pilule de 3m de diamtre comme si de rien tait.  ::(:

----------


## Jon Shannow

Depuis l'avnement des Smartphones, l'incivilit est de rgle, alors je ne vois les GoogleGlass que comme un outils de plus pour :
isoler les gens dans une bulle technologique et virtuelleprovoquer des accidentsengrenger encore plus d'informations  l'insu des personnesgnrer encore plus d'incivilits, de mauvaises conduites et pratiques
Bref, tout est bien dans le meilleur des mondes...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass : une femme du programme Explorer se fait agresser,  * 
*ses assaillants n'ont pas support d'tre films    * 

Sarah Slocum fait partie du programme Explorer de Google, qui met  disposition dun certain nombre de testeurs les Google Glass pour la somme de 1 500 dollars. Lamricaine, chroniqueuse high tech, sest rendu au Molotov's , un bar de San Francisco dans le quartier de Haight-Ashbury.

La jeune femme aurait t en train dexpliquer  quelques personnes prsentes dans le bar comment fonctionnent les lunettes connectes lorsque deux clientes du bar lauraient agress verbalement puis physiquement, prtextant quelles taient filmes par la victime. Sarah Slocum indique que dautres personnes lui auraient lanc des dchets et quun homme lui aurait arrach les lunettes avant de partir avec. Bien dcide  rcuprer son gadget, la technophile nhsite pas et court aprs le voleur. Un ami  elle aura tt fait de la rejoindre et de se battre avec lagresseur pour la dfendre. Sarah Slocum russi  rcuprer les Google Glass. Malheureusement, dans la panique et la confusion, elle se fait drober son sac  main et son smartphone par un autre voleur. 




Sa raction sur sa page Facebook : _ Oh Mon Dieu, vous n'allez jamais me croire mais... Je me suis fait agresser verbalement et physiquement et voler hier soir en ville, on m'a jet des choses dessus  cause de c*** qui dtestent les Google Glass._ 

Lorigine de lincident reste indtermine. Nanmoins, certains tmoins estiment quelle aurait pu sy attendre : _ Le Molotov's n'est pas un bar trs 'tech'. C'est le bar le plus punk-rock de la ville. Donc vous voyez, ce n'est pas vraiment le pays de la Google Glass. Je ne dis pas que l'agression est justifie mais elle aurait pu faire preuve d'un peu plus de tact._ 

Dans une interview accorde au L.A Times, la jeune femme dit que _dornavant, je ne veux plus que les gens me voient sans Google Glass_ parce que _maintenant que les gens savent ce qui m'est arriv, je ne veux pas qu'ils croient que j'ai peur de les porter_.

Sur Facebook, le sujet fait dbat. Des internautes compatissent tandis que dautres pensent que filmer avec les Google Glass a t vcu par les agresseurs comme une atteinte  la vie prive. Cet incident intervient quelques jours aprs que Google ait publi sa charte de bonne conduite  lintention de ses Explorer. Dailleurs Google explique quil faut demander la permission aux personnes qui vous entourent de pouvoir les filmer. La police a en main les images captes par les Google Glass, et pourrait tre en mesure d'identifier les agresseurs. 

Aux tats-Unis, deux bars de Seattle interdisent  leurs clients de porter des Google Glass en raison des risques d'atteinte  la vie prive.

*Source :* L.A Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Grom61736

> La police a en main les images captes par les Google Glass, et pourrait tre en mesure d'identifier les agresseurs.


Donc, ils avaient bien raison de penser qu'on les filmait (indpendamment de la raction trop violente) ?

Autant l'agression est condamnable autant il est stupide de venir dire "je les filmais pas, je le jure mais avec les images que je n'ai pas film, on va les identifier"  ::aie::

----------


## Jarodd

Dans quelques temps, on regrettera l'poque bnie o il n'y avait que les camras municipales qui pouvaient nous filmer...

----------


## buzzkaido

Jarodd, je n'aurais pas mieux dit !

Autant agresser verbalement ou physiquement quelqu'un est rarement une bonne ide, autant je comprend tout  fait la raction, face  quelqu'un qui vous filme sans vous avoir demand la permission.

Ce n'est quand mme pas comme de se retrouver en arrire plan d'une photo prise par un touriste : ici on a la vido, le son, la date, l'heure, la golocalisation... bref pleins de trucs que je partage si j'en ai envie. Pas parce qu'un technophile  la mode a dcid de se balader avec une camra branche 24/24 !

----------


## Voyvode

> Dailleurs Google explique quil faut demander la permission aux personnes qui vous entourent de pouvoir les filmer.


Hypocrite et ridicule.  ::roll:: 




> [] un homme lui aurait arrach les lunettes avant de partir avec


Cest prcisment ce quil faut faire. Ce nest pas un crime de dsarmer quelqu'un qui vous menace avec une arme, ce n'est pas non plus un crime dempcher quelquun de filmer alors quil nen a pas le droit. Dautant quau moment o lon ragit, le mal est dj fait.




> Dans une interview accorde au L.A Times, la jeune femme dit que _dornavant, je ne veux plus que les gens me voient sans Google Glass_ parce que _maintenant que les gens savent ce qui m'est arriv, je ne veux pas qu'ils croient que j'ai peur de les porter_.


Quand une morveuse seule dit a, cest du revanchisme de petite fille. Quand une morveuse appuye par une multinationale dit a, il y a une volont de mettre devant le fait accompli.
Cest trs grave.

----------


## SirDarius

> Cest prcisment ce quil faut faire. Ce nest pas un crime de dsarmer quelqu'un qui vous menace avec une arme, ce n'est pas non plus un crime dempcher quelquun de filmer alors quil nen a pas le droit. Dautant quau moment o lon ragit, le mal est dj fait.


Non, ce n'est pas ce qu'il faut faire. S'emparer de la possession d'autrui est du vol, et cela ne peut tre cautionn en aucun cas.

D'autant plus que la lgislation en vigueur aux Etats-Unis (oui, ce n'est pas la France dont on parle ici) est plutt claire  ce sujet, je cite (http://schoolvideonews.com/Legal/Whe...r-Permission):




> most states' laws say that people have very few privacy rights over those things that they do in public. Furthermore, the First Amendment is very protective of the rights of filmmakers, documentarians, and news crews.


Je traduis:

_Les lois de la plupart des tats disent que les gens ont trs peu de droits  la vie prive concernant les choses qu'ils font en public. En outre, le Premier Amendement est trs protecteur des droits des cinastes, documentaristes, et de quipes de journalistes._

Il y a videmment des limites, l'article que je cite est trs intressant, mais il s'agit principalement de problmes d'ordre d'image, de droits commerciaux lis  l'exploitation des images filmes.
Dans tous les cas, la courtoisie et le bon sens imposent aux personnes quipes d'appareils permettant de filmer, au minimum de prvenir, au mieux de demander clairement l'autorisation.

Mais a ne justifie pas l'agression, le vol, la violence en gnral. Dans cette situation prcise, une personne aurait d se lever, aller parler  la jeune femme, et simplement lui dire qu'il n'tait pas accept qu'elle filme avec son dispositif, voire lui demander courtoisement de l'enlever ou de quitter les lieux.
Il est trs probable qu'elle ait en vrit le droit de filmer, donc cette affirmation devrait tre plus taye pour tre crdible.




> Quand une morveuse seule dit a, cest du revanchisme de petite fille. Quand une morveuse appuye par une multinationale dit a, il y a une volont de mettre devant le fait accompli.
> Cest trs grave.


Qu'est-ce qu'une morveuse ? Dans ce contexte, on peut comprendre qu'il s'agit de dnigrer la personne vise en se moquant de son ge et de son inexprience. Revanchisme n'est pas un terme adapt, car il implique un sentiment nationaliste d'un peuple. Mais peu importe, on comprend bien de quoi il s'agit, de dnigrement, d'une attaque personnelle.

Quel est le fait accompli, ici ? De filmer les gens ? Visiblement il y a une confusion. Le post de Vovode semblait parler jusqu' ce point exclusivement du problme de filmer et de l'atteinte possible  la vie prive, alors que la jeune femme parle juste de *porter* les Google Glasses. Cette phrase n'a donc pas vraiment de sens.

Donc qu'est ce qui est grave ? Que la personne ait t intimide et agresse, et *ose* ne pas cder  la pression de la violence ? Qu'une "morveuse" continue d'utiliser un accessoire technologique qui est avant tout une exprience sociale et technique malgr le dsaccord d'une minorit de personnes adeptes de violence ?

Ceci est tout simplement absurde. Mme si la nouveaut peut choquer et faire peur - et cela a toujours exist, l'histoire le prouve - ce sont les audacieux qui font avancer le monde et l'tat de l'art.

Est-ce trop de demander un peu de respect pour cette personne ?

----------


## Thomas404

Ok, dans ce cas, je vais venir te filmer pendant que tu parles avec ta femme ou pendant que tu est chez toi.

Ou tout simplement filmer les femmes dans le METRO l't ou autre activit que les voyeurs adore.

C'est bien beau de parler de respect, mais il va dans les deux sens hein et pour moi filmer quelqu'un sans lui demander (avec "le droit" ou non) en est un manque flagrant.

----------


## nickyla

> Non, ce n'est pas ce qu'il faut faire. S'emparer de la possession d'autrui est du vol, et cela ne peut tre cautionn en aucun cas.
> 
> D'autant plus que la lgislation en vigueur aux Etats-Unis (oui, ce n'est pas la France dont on parle ici) est plutt claire  ce sujet, je cite (http://schoolvideonews.com/Legal/Whe...r-Permission):
> 
> 
> 
> Je traduis:
> 
> _Les lois de la plupart des tats disent que les gens ont trs peu de droits  la vie prive concernant les choses qu'ils font en public. En outre, le Premier Amendement est trs protecteur des droits des cinastes, documentaristes, et de quipes de journalistes._
> ...


Tu m'as littralement cram avec ta tideur ..




> Quel est le fait accompli, ici ? De filmer les gens ? Visiblement il y a une confusion. Le post de Vovode semblait parler jusqu' ce point exclusivement du problme de filmer et de l'atteinte possible  la vie prive, alors que la jeune femme parle juste de *porter* les Google Glasses. Cette phrase n'a donc pas vraiment de sens.


Renseigne-toi: la morveuse en question  port plainte et  dit qu'on allait pouvoir identifier les personnes qui l'ont "agresse" grce  ce qu'elle a film. Toi comprendre?




> Donc qu'est ce qui est grave ? Que la personne ait t intimide et agresse, et *ose* ne pas cder  la pression de la violence ? Qu'une "morveuse" continue d'utiliser un accessoire technologique qui est avant tout une exprience sociale et technique malgr le dsaccord d'une minorit de personnes adeptes de violence ?


L'agression morale, c'est la morveuse qui l'a commence en faisant chier des gens qui n'ont rien demand  la base. L'agress  voulu riposter (tu baisse ton froc toi quand on t'agresse?). L'agression physique (coup de poing)  t lance galement par un ami de la morveuse. 




> Ceci est tout simplement absurde. Mme si la nouveaut peut choquer et faire peur - et cela a toujours exist, l'histoire le prouve - ce sont les audacieux qui font avancer le monde et l'tat de l'art.


Piti, pas ce couplet encore!




> Est-ce trop de demander un peu de respect pour cette personne ?


Le monde  l'envers! Si tu veux le respect, tu commence d'abord par ne pas en manquer  ceux  qui tu le demande

Tout a me rappelle les "pauvres" paparazzi qui vont pleurer et porter plainte ds que les stars ragissent   


Je vais dire une banalit encore une fois: je suis vraiment contre la violence gratuite.
Je n'ai jamais agress quelqu'un, par contre il m'est arriv d'tre agress .. on le regrette. Faut arrter de tout laisser passer  la fin avec l'excuse dbile qu'il ne faut pas tre violent.
J'ai rcemment assist  une scne assez pitoyable dans un bar  Paris: un gars manifestement un petit peu mch qui allait de couple en couple, draguer les nanas qui taient avec leur mecs. Dit comme a, a n'a l'air de rien, plus prcisment, le gars en question donnait carrment le dos aux mecs et leur draguait leurs gonzesses devant leur nez sans qu'ils bougent, y en a qui taient mme tellement mal  l'aise qu'ils taient gns, ils tournaient la tte, ils ne savaient pas quoi faire en gros.

----------


## Invit

Il y'a un problme vident de respect du choix des autres...

De la mme manire que si quelqu'un veut fumer, aucun problme mais  un endroit o a ne gne personne, empoisonne-toi mais ne m'embarque pas dans ta galre.

L idem, personnellement je n'ai aucune envie que quelqu'un filme(potentiellement) en permanence son environnement, occasionnellement partag avec d'autre bipdes ne l'oublions pas.., et balance le tout sur son compte 3615MyLife.
Non seulement ce serait d'un ennui considrable mais surtout les implications seraient trop tendues, sans compter qu'avec la reconnaissance faciale, avec ne serait-ce qu'une personne sur 10 de la population d'une ville qui porte ce truc, la "vido-protection" c'est totalement has been. Qui dis connecte dis golocalise, ce qui signifie pour la bote qui rcolte ces donnes, savoir avec une prcision assez intressante dans le temps et dans l'espace, o se trouve mister X du moment qu'il met le pied dehors. La vie prive doit le rester! Mais dire que ce n'est pas un concept respect de nos jours, serait une allgation toooootalement injustifie tant donn le sens du respect de l'thique et/ou de la loi que l'on connait aux entreprises concernes... Toujours aussi amusantes ces lunettes?  ::weird::  

Allez next, la mode est  la pub dite personnalise pour intresser le plus possible son destinataire, le tout sans se poser la question de savoir si la pub est souhaite d'ailleurs, il y'a tout un tas de possibilits affriolantes avec ce nouveau gadget.
Vu dans tel magasin? Allez hop, 10sc aprs une tite pub pour un produit associ tombe dans la bote mail de l'heureux lus. Et oui... vu et identifi par un "amis". Enjoy.
Un peu comme les gens qui balancent des photos de soires(entres autres) sur un quelconque rseau "social" et ont l'amabilit de mettre des tag et/ou des commentaires en nommant les gens... Mais kecekeccebordel comme dirait l'autre??

O est le respect du libre-arbitre des gens? De leurs choix? Sans faire rfrundum ce serait p'ttre intressant de demander aux lambda si il souhaite voir ces lunettes tre utilises et se dmocratiser.

----------


## Filpoi

Au jour d'aujourd'hui  si on ne veut pas tre film, on reste chez-soi.  Les camras pullulent sur les routes, les ruelles, dans les bars, les cafs, les restos, les lieux de travail, les coles, etc.  Le dbat devrait porter sur l'utilisation faite des images recueillies. Pas sur la pertinence de prendre ces images...  Trop tard pour ce dbat l!

----------


## Invit

> Lorigine de l*incident* reste indtermine.


incident? c'est un test de la NSA  ::aie::  pour voir la raction des gens...

----------


## thierry.pericard

> Au jour d'aujourd'hui  si on ne veut pas tre film, on reste chez-soi.  Les camras pullulent sur les routes, les ruelles, dans les bars, les cafs, les restos, les lieux de travail, les coles, etc.  Le dbat devrait porter sur l'utilisation faite des images recueillies. Pas sur la pertinence de prendre ces images...  Trop tard pour ce dbat l!


Ce dbat l n'a jamais eu lieu !
A part quelques dfenseurs acharns des liberts individuelles, nous acceptons tous et toutes comme des moutons d'tre tondus. Voir par exemple le dbat sur la Carte d'identit lectronique, a t il eu lieu rellement ?

Alors, faut il accepter d'tre film par des porteurs branchs de Google Glass (1500 dollars) ? Non, si vous n'tes pas d'accord ! Comme disait cette phrase pleine de bon sens,  La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres . C'est le principe mme de la Libert Civile qui s'applique tant que les actes du citoyen ne nuisent pas  autrui et ne sont contraires  aucune Loi. Ce qui est le cas ici, les actes de la porteuse des googles glass nuisaient aux liberts civiles des clients du bar.

Faut dire aussi que celle ci (la porteuse des lunettes) tait un peu "risque tout" en venant dans cet endroit qui semble t il n'tait pas trs frquentable (si j'ai bien compris). Ce qui n'excuse en rien les violences subies ni le vol ... 

Alors libre d'en penser quoi que ce soit, mais si nous acceptons tout et n'importe quoi, faudra pas s'tonner le jour o on nous mettra un anneau dans le nez  ou une puce lectronique de reprage dans le corps !

----------


## Invit

> Nanmoins, certains tmoins estiment quelle aurait pu sy attendre : _ Le Molotov's n'est pas un bar trs 'tech'. C'est le bar le plus punk-rock de la ville. Donc vous voyez, ce n'est pas vraiment le pays de la Google Glass. Je ne dis pas que l'agression est justifie mais elle aurait pu faire preuve d'un peu plus de tact._





> Faut dire aussi que celle ci (la porteuse des lunettes) tait un peu "risque tout" en venant dans *cet endroit qui semble t il n'tait pas trs frquentable* (si j'ai bien compris). Ce qui n'excuse en rien les violences subies ni le vol ...


C'est comment un endroit frquentable, une pice avec des gens qui utilisent des google glass, des macs et boivent de la tisane en clinant des bisounours ?...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Autant agresser verbalement ou physiquement quelqu'un est rarement une bonne ide


Quand un connard te filme sans te demander la permission, la bonne attitude n'est pas non plus de s'craser. Et s'il est bon de garder une certaine classe, face  un con les choses se passent rarement dans le calme. Je pense qu'ici la bonne attitude aurait t de lui prendre les lunettes et de les dtruire sous la semelle, sans davantage de commentaire ni jet d'objet. Ce qui n'en reste pas moins une agression sur le plan lgal. Et inutile de perdre du temps  converser avec cette personne ou  lui demander d'teindre ses lunettes : si elle est assez stupide pour filmer ainsi, elle est assez stupide pour refuser et prtexter son bon droit, ce n'est qu'un coup  se retrouver sur Youtube.




> Au jour d'aujourd'hui  si on ne veut pas tre film, on reste chez-soi.  Les camras pullulent sur les routes, les ruelles, dans les bars, les cafs, les restos, les lieux de travail, les coles, etc.  Le dbat devrait porter sur l'utilisation faite des images recueillies. Pas sur la pertinence de prendre ces images...  Trop tard pour ce dbat l!


La personne en tort n'est donc pas celle qui filme et viole notre vie prive mais celle qui refuse de se laisser faire ? Ben voyons !

----------


## KsassPeuk

> Mme si la nouveaut peut choquer et faire peur - et cela a toujours exist, l'histoire le prouve - ce sont les audacieux qui font avancer le monde et l'tat de l'art.


Quand tes gamins - et toi-mme - se baladeront avec leurs lentilles connectes dans la maison, tu auras tout plein de camra de surveillance pour surveiller ce qui se passe chez toi, et toute personne capable de'en casser la scurit (et elles sont nombreuses) y auront accs. alors oui, on peut dj faire a avec les webcams, mais la webcam elle bouge pas et elle te suit pas partout. Et ton smartphone, s'il est dans ta poche, il filme ta poche. Alors, oui, c'est diffrent.
L'volution c'est bien mais lorsque a va dans le bon sens. Dans la plupart des nouvelles technos, on peut voir si elles sont fondamentalement nuisibles/neutres/bonnes. Les smartphones sont  mon sens neutres, les coeurs artificiels bons, je classerais les lunettes de Google dans la catgorie neutre-nuisible, les dsavantages et les risques sont bien plus nombreux que les avantages.

----------


## tontonnux

Pour faire court, je fais galement partie de ceux qui pensent qu'elle ne l'a pas vol.

Cela dit, ce qui me gne le plus dans cette histoire, n'est finalement pas ce fait divers. De toute faon, les diffrences de lgislation entre la France et les Etats Unis sur les possibilits/limites concernant les camras personnelles sont telles que personne ici ne peut vraiment se positionner dessus en dehors de notre propre ressenti sur l'objet lui-mme (les Google Glass). Techniquement, elle ne faisait rien d'illgal l-bas.
Non, ce qui me gne le plus c'est la possibilit  prsent pour Google de dtourner ce fait divers pour faire en sorte que le port de Google Glass devienne une espce d'acte militant en faveur du 1er amendement...
Il suffit d'attendre, de laisser les mdias s'enflammer, puis des associations de dfense des droits fondamentaux seront invites (voir de dfense des femmes battues, on est pas  un amalgame prs), et hop, campagne de comm gratuite pour les Google Glass...
Sous prtexte que "frapper c'est mal", le raccourci sera qu'elle a raison de filmer tout le monde avec ses lunettes...

----------


## Invit

> Sous prtexte que "frapper c'est mal", le raccourci sera qu'elle a raison de filmer tout le monde avec ses lunettes...


Oui, le droit de porter une arme et le droit de filmer tout le monde ( car les gens vont vous agresser, forcement ) garanti par le deuxime amendement ( revisit ).

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

Elle aurait eu  la main un simple smartphone et elle capturerait un film que ce serait pass crme ... Tout les dbats sur la vie prive et les google glass alimente des tensions qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre et provoque se genre d'incident parce qu'une bande d'imbcile en mal d'action et qui s'imagine constamment dans leurs droits oublie de rflchir plus de trois seconde  ce qu'elles font et ne se remettent jamais en cause ... Et croyez pas que je dis a parce que a se passe dans un bar rock/punk, je frquente ce genre de bar...

----------


## Invit

> Quand un connard te filme sans te demander la permission, la bonne attitude n'est pas non plus de s'craser. Et s'il est bon de garder une certaine classe, face  un con les choses se passent rarement dans le calme. Je pense qu'ici la bonne attitude aurait t de lui prendre les lunettes et de les dtruire sous la semelle, sans davantage de commentaire ni jet d'objet. Ce qui n'en reste pas moins une agression sur le plan lgal. Et inutile de perdre du temps  converser avec cette personne ou  lui demander d'teindre ses lunettes : si elle est assez stupide pour filmer ainsi, elle est assez stupide pour refuser et prtexter son bon droit, ce n'est qu'un coup  se retrouver sur Youtube.


Belle mentalit  ::weird::  Voler un objet  autrui et le dtruire, sans le moindre dialogue ! On devrait rsoudre tous les problmes avec autant d'intelligence, le monde irait bien mieux !  ::aie:: 

Demain, si tu es dans un lieu public avec ton smartphone / appareil photo, que tu prends une photo d'un ami (par exemple) et qu'une autre personne apparat en arrire plan, elle aurait (selon ta logique) le droit de venir prendre ton appareil et "de le dtruire sous la semelle, sans davantage de commentaire ni jet d'objet". C'est bien a ? Tu considreras tjrs a comme une bonne attitude ?  ::aie::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Quand un connard te filme sans te demander la permission, la bonne attitude n'est pas non plus de s'craser.


Tu as deja pris des photos, ou des videos, genre en ville ? Si oui, les personnes presentes sur la photo auraient du faire de meme avec ton materiel.

----------


## HelpmeMM

1-Avant d'agresser on demande d'abord poliment darrt de filmer
2- De ce que j'en ai lu elle c'est fait vol sont sac a main 
3- le gars a vol les lunettes et fuit avec , au prix du bousin 1500$ on peut penser qu'il souhaite la revendre.
Conclusion :pour moi ce sont que des prtextes pour commettre un mfait, vol du sac et des lunettes , en vue d'en tirer une contrepartie financire.

nanmoins sur le reste des interventions

il y a une forte diffrence entre etre film volontairement et etre dans le cadre(champ de vision) de quelqu'un qui film...

les gens ne sont plus capable de faire la part des choses et monte dessuite sur leur grand chevaux , "Ouai mon droit a l'image  , ma vie priv..." 

la question est plus de savoir l'utilisation des donnes de la vido qui sont faites... et a  a faire comprendre c'est compliqu...

Ceux qui disent qu'elle ne l'a pas vol et que c'est  mrit feraient mieux de se remettre rapidement en question. On a le droit d'etre contre les google glass de l a etre d'accord avec une agression ...

entre film quelqu'un volontairement et film la foule ... ce n'est clairement pas la mme .

A la rigueur si tu ne le supporte pas tu demande poliment d'arret , tu vas voir le patron du bar et tu lui explique la situation, a lui d'arbitrer les lieux lui appartenant.

Personnellement quand je fais du tourisme je ne m'attend pas a ce qu'un connard vienne cass mon appareil photo parce qu'il est pass dans mon champs. ou bien ma go pro parce que je fait du ski et j'ai eu le malheur de rencontr un autre skieur mcontent de son droit a l'image...

Franchement certaines personnes ici me font penss qu'on a raison de mettre des camras partout, elle seront moins encleinte a m'agress parce que je fait du tourisme...

----------


## tontonnux

Sauf qu'on a pas la chronologie prcise des faits, du moins pas de toutes les parties prenantes. Tirer des conclusions en ne se basant que sur un seul son de cloche manque fatalement de prcision.



> A la rigueur si tu ne le supporte pas tu demande poliment d'arret , tu vas voir le patron du bar et tu lui explique la situation, a lui d'arbitrer les lieux lui appartenant.


Qu'est ce qui permet de dire qu'ils n'ont pas dans un premier temps fait comme a ?
Et puis, concernant le vol de sac  main, dans la news, on parle d'u autre voleur... A priori il ne s'agit pas des mmes personnes.

Maintenant mettons nous en situation:
Tu es dans le mtro et en face de toi un gars allume un bon gros cigare. Tu lui demande gentiment de l'teindre mais il refuse.
Tu fais:
 - A: Tu t'excuses de l'avoir drang
 - B: Tu va le dire  la matresse (ou ton pre/ta mre... enfin n'importe quel personne cite dans un cours d'cole)
 - C: Tu lui mets (gentiment videmment) un bourre pif
 - D: Rien du tout, en fait tu ne lui as mme pas demand de l'teindre par ce que a pourrait t'attirer des ennuis

----------


## Invit

> 1-Avant d'agresser on demande d'abord poliment darrt de filmer
> 2- De ce que j'en ai lu elle c'est fait vol sont sac a main 
> 3- le gars a vol les lunettes et fuit avec , au prix du bousin 1500$ on peut penser qu'il souhaite la revendre.
> Conclusion :pour moi ce sont que des prtextes pour commettre un mfait, vol du sac et des lunettes , en vue d'en tirer une contrepartie financire.
> 
> nanmoins sur le reste des interventions
> 
> il y a une forte diffrence entre etre film volontairement et etre dans le cadre(champ de vision) de quelqu'un qui film...
> 
> ...


Tu as tout dit. Je ne comprends pas cette mentalit visant  justifier / excuser une agression et un vol ...

----------


## awak35

faut pas trop trainer dans les bars quand on est fringu en costard (et en google glass)  ::mouarf::

----------


## 4sStylZ

Eh ben... 

Je sais pas comment vous faites pour partir en live comme a avec des opinions radicales alors que vraisemblablement ils nous manque pas mal d'infos pour se permettre de juger quoi que ce soit...  ::roll::

----------


## Voyvode

> Depuis l'avnement des Smartphones,  l'incivilit est de rgle, alors je ne vois les GoogleGlass que comme un  outils de plus pour :
> isoler les gens dans une bulle technologique et virtuelleprovoquer des accidentsengrenger encore plus d'informations  l'insu des personnesgnrer encore plus d'incivilits, de mauvaises conduites et pratiques
> Bref, tout est bien dans le meilleur des mondes...


Tout est rsum dans cette excellente rponse.

Le plus drle, c'est que Jon Shannow l'a crite il y a une dizaine de jours.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## hn2k5

Des google glass pour filmer ses agresseurs qui lui reprochent d'avoir des google glass. La boucle est boucle... N'en jetez plus.
*On s'tonne de voir une nana qui fait la belle avec ses lunettes  1500 se faire dpouiller.*
Si a avait t des Gucci ou D&G au mme prix, a aurait t la mme.
Le motif des agresseurs est par ailleurs ridicule. J'ai jamais vu Angelina Jolie ou Brad Pitt se tirer en courant avec l'appareil photo d'un paparazzi.
Je trouve nanmoins que c'est un peu trop mont en pingle. Je sens le gros coup de comm'.
Je la vois bien devenir une hrone de la libert de filmer n'importe quelle connerie n'importe o.

"Je vais continuer  porter mes google glass pour montrer que j'ai pas peur."
Super, pars dans un pays en guerre, survis avec 1 dollar par mois et on reparle.
Je suis dsol, j'ai du mal  dvelopper de l'empathie l.

Et j'ai l'impression de poster ce lien de plus en plus souvent : Idiocracy
On n'arrte pas le progrs, par contre l'espce humaine s'est arrt en chemin. Et encore une fois : dire que ce sont eux qui dirigent le monde...

----------


## hn2k5

> Franchement certaines personnes ici me font penss qu'on a raison de mettre des camras partout, elle seront moins encleinte a m'agress parce que je fait du tourisme...


Sauf qu'une camra n'a jamais empch personne de casser la gueule  qqn d'autre.
Leur prsence n'est mme pas dissuasive en ralit, c'est un fait.
;-)

----------


## hn2k5

Je trouve par ailleurs la comparaison avec une photo de "touriste" compltement inapproprie.
Prendre une photo d'une personne devant un monument en guise de souvenir, a n'a rien  voir avec le fait de porter une camra qui filme tout dans un lieu restreint.
Le contexte est totalement diffrent.

----------


## gangsoleil

> une camra qui filme tout dans un lieu restreint.


Les google glass ne filment pas en permanence. De meme que les appareils photos ne font pas des photos/videos en permanence.


Neanmoins, il est interessant de comparer le fait de porter des google glass, ou equivalent, a ce que font (et faisaient) les photographes de rue, c'est a dire des photographes qui se promenent avec un appareil en bandouliere, prets a declencher. Certaines de ces images sont parmi les plus connues, comme "V-J Day" de Eisenstaedt, ou des photos de Doisneau, Cartier-Bresson ou tant d'autres.

Je ne dis pas que l'utilisation des google glass est une bonne chose pour autant, ou qu'on n'a pas le droit au respect de la vie privee, je souligne juste que ce phenomene n'est absolument pas nouveau(*) -- et qu'il n'est toujours pas resolu.

(*) Si on prend le cas de V-J Day, Eisenstaedt raconte deux versions possibles de la prise de la photo ; que ce soit l'une ou l'autre, les deux montrent clairement une violation de la vie privee du marin et de l'infirmiere -- si toutefois la photo etait prise aujourd'hui.

----------


## Invit

> (*) Si on prend le cas de V-J Day, Eisenstaedt raconte deux versions possibles de la prise de la photo ; que ce soit l'une ou l'autre, les deux montrent clairement une violation de la vie privee du marin et de l'infirmiere -- si toutefois la photo etait prise aujourd'hui.


Double peine pour l'infirmire, puisqu'elle n'tait pas consentante pour ce baiser...
http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/20...sion-sexuelle/

----------


## hn2k5

Je parlais bien sr d'une photo non "vole". Le cas d'un mari qui photographie sa femme et prend malencontreusement un passant dans le clich, a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec qqn qui filme ou photographie des inconnus dans la rue.
Encore que dans le cas d'un photographe de rue, il y a une dimension artistique non ngligeable (qu'on verra probablement apparatre dans qqs temps avec ces lunettes).

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Je parlais bien sr d'une photo non "vole". Le cas d'un mari qui photographie sa femme et prend malencontreusement un passant dans le clich, a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec qqn qui filme ou photographie des inconnus dans la rue.
> Encore que dans le cas d'un photographe de rue, il y a une dimension artistique non ngligeable (qu'on verra probablement apparatre dans qqs temps avec ces lunettes).


Si tu me prends en photo mme sans faire exprs je te demande de l'effacer. Si tu ne veux pas je prends ton appareil et je l'explose.

Si tu fais 150 kilos de muscle je me fais tout petit et je m'crase.

----------


## Voyvode

> Je parlais bien sr d'une photo non "vole". Le cas d'un mari qui photographie sa femme et prend malencontreusement un passant dans le clich, a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec qqn qui filme ou photographie des inconnus dans la rue.


Et il y a une petite diffrence entre se retrouver dans l'album photo dun quidam et se faire analyser la trogne sur les serveurs d'une multinationale.

Heu En fait lalbum photo du quidam est sur un serveur de multinationale dans 99 % de nos jours  ::mrgreen:: 




> Si tu fais 150 kilos de muscle je me fais tout petit et je m'crase.


Lhaltrophilie a de lavenir !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## hn2k5

> Si tu me prends en photo mme sans faire exprs je te demande de l'effacer. Si tu ne veux pas je prends ton appareil et je l'explose.


Ok, ok, j'efface. Faut pas s'nerver.
;-)

Plus srieusement, je pense qu'une personne qui prend une photo souvenir la supprimera d'elle-mme si un inconnu se trouve dans le champ au moment du clich.
Aprs, il est difficile de ne prendre qu'une seule personne - au Trocadro par exemple. C'est pas tellement la photo qui est problmatique je trouve.
C'est surtout l'utilisation qui en est fate, avec les avances des tlcoms, d'internet, des rseaux sociaux.
Ca peut vite dpasser l'auteur de la photographie ainsi que les personnes prsentes dans le clich contre leur volont.
Faut pas se voiler la face. Les photos de vacance en numrique, a finit tt ou tard sur facebook et  partir de l, c'est trop tard.

----------


## hn2k5

> Si tu fais 150 kilos de muscle je me fais tout petit et je m'crase.


Dans ce cas l, on vous verra pas derrire la carcasse de 150 kilos...
;-)

----------


## gangsoleil

> Le cas d'un mari qui photographie sa femme et prend malencontreusement un passant dans le clich, a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec qqn qui filme ou photographie des inconnus dans la rue.


Exemple tres interessant : j'ai donc fait une recherche d'images avec comme mot-clef "trocadero", et j'en ai selectionne deux qui ont des gens dessus, photographi visiblement a leur insu : image 1, image 2 (les deux images sont affichables en grand sans l'article). La premiere est sur un blog "ici et la avec un appareil photo", et la seconde est une image d'illustration d'un article dans un blog "le best of Paris".

Sur les deux images, on peut identifier des gens. Ces images sont accessibles a tous, donc aussi aux robots d'analyse d'image, les memes que ceux qui analysent les visages sur FaceBook pour mettre un nom et un lien vers les profils de vos amis.

Photo vole ? Photo de rue (sans beaucoup de succes) ? Photo d'ambiance ? Dans tous les cas, c'est clairement le genre d'image ou il pourrait y avoir une personne au premier plan. Pour moi, le probleme n'est pas different avec les google glass. 

Apres, est-ce qu'il faut interdire aux gens de prendre des photos ? De les poster sur le net ? Autre chose ? Je n'ai pas la reponse, et je ne suis pas certain que ce soit facile d'en trouver une qui laisse les gens prendre des photos en souvenir de leur passage a un endroit tout en garantissant la liberte et la vie privee des autres.

----------


## nickyla

> Exemple tres interessant : j'ai donc fait une recherche d'images avec comme mot-clef "trocadero", et j'en ai selectionne deux qui ont des gens dessus, photographi visiblement a leur insu : image 1, image 2 (les deux images sont affichables en grand sans l'article). La premiere est sur un blog "ici et la avec un appareil photo", et la seconde est une image d'illustration d'un article dans un blog "le best of Paris".
> 
> Sur les deux images, on peut identifier des gens. Ces images sont accessibles a tous, donc aussi aux robots d'analyse d'image, les memes que ceux qui analysent les visages sur FaceBook pour mettre un nom et un lien vers les profils de vos amis.
> 
> Photo vole ? Photo de rue (sans beaucoup de succes) ? Photo d'ambiance ? Dans tous les cas, c'est clairement le genre d'image ou il pourrait y avoir une personne au premier plan. Pour moi, le probleme n'est pas different avec les google glass. 
> 
> Apres, est-ce qu'il faut interdire aux gens de prendre des photos ? De les poster sur le net ? Autre chose ? Je n'ai pas la reponse, et je ne suis pas certain que ce soit facile d'en trouver une qui laisse les gens prendre des photos en souvenir de leur passage a un endroit tout en garantissant la liberte et la vie privee des autres.


On gros le raisonnement est: "la situation est dj au bord du prcipice, on a qu' la pousser un peu plus, de toutes faons qu'est-ce que a change: un pas de plus ou de moins?"

Je ne sais pas si c'est mon cot pseudo-rebelle qui domine chez moi mais j'ai tendance  ne pas laisser faire, j'aime bien les causes perdues d'avance.

Je n'ai pas de rponse concrte  apporter face  ce phnomne (j'ai pas les paules contre google et l'ensemble des moutons-pro-gadgets-inutiles-qui-veulent-tre-in-et-bien-vus--tout-prix-quitte--donner-ou-monter-leur-cul).

Il n'empche que la comparaison d'un appareil photo numrique standard avec des googleglass est totalement fausse!

- Les glass pour commencer sont "connectes" .. et de prfrence en permanence .. tu vois o je veux en venir? Ca implique une transmission immdiate si on le souhaite (ou non d'ailleurs, ont-ils vraiment besoin de nous demander notre avis les  google & co) sur le cloud.
- Les glass ne laissent pas voir si leur utilisateur prend des photos, filme ou se branle avec ..
- Les glass on les sort pas de sa poche/tui/sac ou quoi que ce soit, elles sont dj sur not' gueule, en termes de contraintes pour l'utilisation c'est que dalle. Tu vois ce que a implique psychologiquement .. on  parfois la flemme de sortir (emmener) son appareil pour prendre des photos/filmer  n'importe quel endroit n'importe quel moment .. avec les glass, pas de souci! (put*in on croirais que je suis entrain de donner des arguments pour les vendre)

----------


## gangsoleil

> Il n'empche que la comparaison d'un appareil photo numrique standard avec des googleglass est totalement fausse!


Je ne trouve pas non. Je m'explique : 


- Les glass pour commencer sont "connectes" .. et de prfrence en permanence .. tu vois o je veux en venir? Ca implique une transmission immdiate si on le souhaite (ou non d'ailleurs, ont-ils vraiment besoin de nous demander notre avis les  google & co) sur le cloud.
Il y a de plus en plus d'appareils photos qui integrent un module Wifi, que ce soient des gros refelx ou des compacts. Donc il est possible eux aussi de les connecter en permanence.Les smartphones disposent d'applications qui upload les videos en temps-reel (bambuser pour n'en citer qu'un).- Les glass ne laissent pas voir si leur utilisateur prend des photos, filme ou se branle avec ..
c'est effectivement la principale difference. Neanmoins, avec un numerique qui tient dans la main, tu ne verras pas non plus. Et avec un reflex en bandouliere, je te defie de dire si quelqu'un a pris une photo s'il ne porte pas l'appareil a son visage.- Les glass on les sort pas de sa poche/tui/sac ou quoi que ce soit, elles sont dj sur not' gueule, en termes de contraintes pour l'utilisation c'est que dalle. Tu vois ce que a implique psychologiquement .. on  parfois la flemme de sortir (emmener) son appareil pour prendre des photos/filmer  n'importe quel endroit n'importe quel moment .. avec les glass, pas de souci!
C'est bien le soucis !




> On gros le raisonnement est: "la situation est dj au bord du prcipice, on a qu' la pousser un peu plus, de toutes faons qu'est-ce que a change: un pas de plus ou de moins?"


Ce n'est pas tout a fait ce que je dis. Ce que j'essaye de montrer, c'est que contrairement a ce qui est dit partout, le phenomene n'est pas nouveau, il risque juste de prendre beaucoup d'ampleur avec les lunettes connectees, mais ca reste quelque chose de connu avec du nouveau materiel.

----------


## nickyla

> Ce n'est pas tout a fait ce que je dis. Ce que j'essaye de montrer, c'est que contrairement a ce qui est dit partout, le phenomene n'est pas nouveau .. mais ca reste quelque chose de connu avec du nouveau materiel.


Je suis tout--fait d'accord et c'est dj assez merdique comme a pour ne pas en rajouter une couche




> .. il risque juste de prendre beaucoup d'ampleur avec les lunettes connectees ..


C'est bien l tout le problme

----------


## Ligre

Le droit de porter les _Google glass_ un grand dbat de socit*! Ou comment faire dun fait divers anodin ou, pire, dune simple altration un motif  revendication quasiment libertaire.

Du reste, mme si je ne souscrit videment pas  leffusion de violence qui plus est gratuite dans ce cas l, il mest moi mme arriver de sommer un ami deffacer de son tlphone une photographie quil a pris de moi. Le droit  limage est parfaitement lgitime mais la manire de le faire valoir est blmable.

----------


## ALT

Bon, pour essayer de fixer les choses,* le droit  l'image franais concerne uniquement la publication*, pas la prise de vues.
Autrement dit on a le droit de photographier n'importe qui, mais on ne peut publier l'image sans le consentement de la personne.
"Exiger" l'effacement d'une image prise par quelqu'un n'a donc *aucune lgitimit*. Demander poliment, en revanche...
De nombreux photographes amateurs se sont fait agresser de la sorte par des crtins qui se croyaient photographis  leur insu sur une plage, par exemple. Et ce, mme  l'poque de l'argentique, alors qu'il tait impossible au photographe de prouver sa bonne foi & que l'arrachage du film hors du botier dtruisait toutes les images & pouvait endommager l'appareil.
Grce au numrique, il est dsormais possible (& facile) de flouter les gens qui n'ont pas donn leur accord avant publication.
Conclusion : l'agression a priori est inadmissible. Dans tous les cas.

Maintenant, avec les objets connects en permanence, ce droit devient de plus en plus difficile  faire respecter. Faut-il s'en inquiter ? Srement.
Peut-on s'en protger ? J'ai peur que non. Car je n'ai pas de solution  proposer, vu que le problme est trop complexe : d'un ct, le photographe qui souhaite immortaliser un vnement ou un monument & qui ne peut viter les nombreux passants ; de l'autre, le passant qui peut craindre d'avoir t photographi  son insu avec le risque que l'image soit publie sans son accord. C'est a priori irrconciliable. Et l'interdiction totale de ces appareils est une utopie. Pour ne pas dire stupide.
La seule parade ? Trop d'information tue l'information ! Autrement dit, les photographies compromettantes seront noyes dans un tel flux d'images que la probabilit d'tre "dcouvert" est de plus en plus faible. Surtout que les sosies d'une personne donne sont souvent nombreux. Et plus il y a d'images, plus il y a de sosies photographis.
C'est maigre, comme consolation, mais je n'ai rien d'autre en magasin.

Voil.

----------


## petitours

Bonjour

L'outil technique de ralit augmente me parait tre potentiellement utile (les chirurgiens semblent dj intresss, les militaires utilisent a depuis des lustres...). Cela peut apporter de l'information supplmentaire, maintenir les mains libres, permettre de la traabilit, afficher de l'info qui suit une personne mobile....Mais ce n'est que l'objet qui est concern...

Mais concrtement dans la rue, devant le trocadro ou je ne sais o dans la vie de tous les jours  quoi a sert ? A rien, mis  part occuper le pouce et faire passer le temps aux jeunes et moins jeunes en manque de travail, de passion ou de sens. Quand on voit comme cela encombre le champ de vision des "explorers", je trouve mme a dangereux s'il n'y a pas d'usage particulier qui en bnficie directement.

OK chacun fait ce qu'il veut et perd son temps comme il veut (au "dtail" de la vie prive longuement voqu et pour lequel je partage l'avis montrant la complexit du truc)
mais ces innombrables heures de vidos emmagasine par tous ces explorers (demain des millions) vont augmenter encore le stockage de masse de contenus inutiles sur des serveurs de plus en plus gros qui consomment de plus en plus d'nergie....pour rien. Ces serveurs vont tre dploys encore plus...pour rien.

*Pour moi l'enjeu majeur de ce "truc" c'est le dveloppement durable*. Une nouveaut qui associe une absence totale de gain en confort ou en productivit  une telle augmentation du besoin en ressources c'est dramatique !

Comme Facebook et youtube qui accumulent des vidos qui montrent rien, quelquefois des vidos avec une image fixe pour illustrer une musique !!!
Ce sont des phnomnes de socit que l'on ne peut pas qualifier d'avance puisque a n'apporte rien  personne  part les occuper ?? que beaucoup de monde se fasse bouffer par le truc n'enlve rien aux dgts humains qui sont dnoncs chaque jours un peu plus.
Ce sont des manipulations orchestres par le marketing de gens trs riches et a marche trs bien...
Ce sont des montagnes de donnes inutiles pour les usagers certes mais base de donnes infinie pour les analyses marketings vendues  prix d'or ensuite...

----------


## thierry.pericard

> C'est comment un endroit frquentable, une pice avec des gens qui utilisent des google glass, des macs et boivent de la tisane en clinant des bisounours ?...


Ben au moins si les clients du bar avaient ports des googles glass, il n'y aurait pas eu de soucis  ::ptdr:: 

Maintenant, faut arrter de se voiler la face, il y a des endroits et  des moments, en France comme ailleurs, o il ne vaut mieux pas exhiber des objets chers et couteux. Alors si en plus vous tes une femme, vous vous exposez largement  ce genre d'ennuis !!! Soyons clairs, je rprouve sans aucune ambigut cette agression inadmissible (comme toute agression), et les coupables doivent tre punis. Mais malheureusement a peut se produire, dans certains lieux et dans certaines circonstances.

Faut il vraiment rappeler qu'on peut se faire tuer aujourd'hui, en France, pour une chocolatine, pour un regard, pour une cigarette, etc, etc ? C'est effroyable mais c'est comme a !
Alors, pour des googles glass  1500 $ ... imaginez les risques ...

----------


## bathrax

::roll::   Moi je dis qu'on se passerait trs bien de Google et de son monopole. Google Search est un outil de recherche de plus en plus merdique - on reoit des pages et des pages de liens qui n'ont rien  voir avec notre recherche tout simplement parce que des socits ont pay Google pour que leurs liens apparaissent en tte de liste sur toute une srie de mots-clefs - et depuis quelques temps, suite  des rachats et des "innovations", Google tend  nous imposer des standards trs personnels... On se croirait revenus  l'poque du Microsoft des annes avant 2000 !!... GOOGLE, GO HOME !!

----------


## Popi

Il semblerait qu'une casquette ou un chapeau comportant des LED IR neutralise camera et appareil photo : http://www.semageek.com/une-casquett...e-big-brother/ ou encore un collier (voir Hawai 5-0)
Donc, en attendant la vente de ce produit,  vos fers  souder !
Comme cela plus de souci, cameras de rue smartphone et autre google glass seront blouis  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Demain, si tu es dans un lieu public avec ton smartphone / appareil photo, que tu prends une photo d'un ami (par exemple) et qu'une autre personne apparat en arrire plan, elle aurait (selon ta logique) le droit de venir prendre ton appareil et "de le dtruire sous la semelle, sans davantage de commentaire ni jet d'objet".


Elle a le droit de te poursuivre devant la justice : http://www.e-juristes.org/le-droit-a...des-personnes/ !!!




> Ben au moins si les clients du bar avaient ports des googles glass, il n'y aurait pas eu de soucis


 ::mrgreen:: 

Sauf qu'aujourd'hui il faut avoir une camera sur soi pour prouver son innocence http://www.fnac.com/mp20112871/Doubl...-Sensor-3D/w-4 trs  la mode en russie  ::aie:: 




> Maintenant, faut arrter de se voiler la face, il y a des endroits et  des moments, en France comme ailleurs, o il ne vaut mieux pas exhiber des objets chers et couteux. Alors si en plus vous tes une femme, vous vous exposez largement  ce genre d'ennuis !!! Soyons clairs, je rprouve sans aucune ambigut cette agression inadmissible (comme toute agression), et les coupables doivent tre punis. Mais malheureusement a peut se produire, dans certains lieux et dans certaines circonstances.
> 
> Faut il vraiment rappeler qu'on peut se faire tuer aujourd'hui, en France, pour une chocolatine, pour un regard, pour une cigarette, etc, etc ? C'est effroyable mais c'est comme a !
> Alors, pour des googles glass  1500 $ ... imaginez les risques ...


Par exemple le mtro...
C'est assez vident que cette femme a choisi exprs ce bar remplie d'innocents ( ie des gens entre eux qui demandaient pas  tre drangs ... ) pour faire un scandale et faire parler de GG sans compter les a priori sur les clients du bar.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass : Google dvoile la nouvelle MAJ de ses lunettes, * 
*sauvegarde des mdias, gestion intelligente des appels tlphoniques* 

Google a annonc la dernire mise  jour de ses lunettes connectes qui saccompagne de lajout de trois fonctions : les sauvegardes photos et vidos, une option pour effacer des photos et des vidos de faon chronologique et une gestion plus intelligente des appels tlphoniques.

La sauvegarde pouvant prendre beaucoup de bande passante, par dfaut elle seffectuera lorsque vous serez connect  un rseau Wi-Fi pour vous permettre dconomiser les donnes de votre forfait mobile. Cependant, ceux qui le dsirent peuvent nanmoins leffectuer via leur connexion internet mobile. Il leur suffit de se rendre dans les paramtres et den effectuer une modification.


Mme si cette option ne ressemble pas  un ajout majeur, loption pour effacer ses photos et vidos de faon chronologique est  lune des demandes les plus populaires de notre communaut . Ainsi, au lieu deffacer manuellement un  un vos mdias, vous pourrez en effacer plusieurs dun coup, librant ainsi de lespace mmoire.

Et enfin Google apporte une gestion plus intelligente des appels tlphoniques. Si vous recevez ou mettez un appel depuis votre tlphone, laudio du tlphone sera activ. Cependant si vous recevez ou mettez un appel depuis vos Google Glass, laudio des Google Glass sera activ. De plus les appels tlphoniques ne seront plus redirigs vers vos Google Glass sils sont inactifs (par exemple si les Glass dtectent que vous ne les portez plus).

*Source :* Google+

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## ALT

> Elle a le droit de te poursuivre devant la justice : http://www.e-juristes.org/le-droit-a...des-personnes/ !!!


Je rpte : si & seulement si l'image est publie, ce que confirme la page du lien que tu donnes.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Je rpte : si & seulement si l'image est publie, ce que confirme la page du lien que tu donnes.


Ca me rappelle un mec en teuf tek qui nous avait casser les noix parce que juste au moment o on a pris la photo il s'est amen devant l'objectif ... Il voulait exploser l'appareil (kodak jetable o/ ). Bah, non.

----------


## Shuty

Mme si la violence n'excuse rien, il faut avouer qu'on peut rapidement en avoir marre d'tre tracker par tous nos objets connect et ceux des autres... Aprs on peut aussi dire que le fameux bonhomme aurait utilis se prtexte pour voler devant tout le monde la paire de GG Glass de cette jeune demoiselle... ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Glass Enterprise Edition 2 : le casque de ralit augmente cote 999$,*
*embarque un nouveau processeur et comporte diverses amliorations * 

Google a annonc une nouvelle version de son casque de ralit augmente Glass, destin aux entreprises, qui est dsormais dsign comme un produit Google officiel et non plus comme une exprience. Le Glass Enterprise Edition 2 cote 999 dollars, bien que, comme son prdcesseur, il ne soit pas vendu directement aux consommateurs. Il possde un nouveau processeur, un appareil photo amlior, un port USB-C pour un chargement plus rapide et diverses autres mises  jour.

Google ne positionne toujours pas Glass en tant que produit grand public, mais lentreprise semble sattendre  une augmentation des ventes de la Glass Enterprise Edition 2. Lappareil a t transfr de X  moonshot factory , une filiale de la socit mre de Google, Alphabet,  la famille de produits Google, ce qui permet  Google  de rpondre aux exigences du march en pleine croissance des wearable sur le lieu du travail . 

 Glass Enterprise Edition a aid les travailleurs de divers secteurs - de la logistique  la fabrication, en passant par les services sur le terrain -  effectuer leur travail plus efficacement en fournissant un accs mains libres aux informations et outils dont ils ont besoin pour effectuer leur travail. Les employs peuvent utiliser Glass pour accder aux listes de contrle, consulter les instructions ou envoyer des photos ou des vidos d'inspection. Nos entreprises clientes ont signal des temps de production plus courts, une qualit amliore et des cots rduits aprs l'utilisation de Glass.

 Glass Enterprise Edition 2 aide les entreprises  amliorer davantage l'efficacit de leurs employs. Depuis que nos clients ont adopt Glass, nous avons reu de prcieux commentaires qui ont directement guid les amliorations apportes  Glass Enterprise Edition 2 .




Le design de Glass na pas beaucoup chang ; il reste encore un casque relativement simple. La plupart des volutions se passent sous le capot. En effet, Glass Enterprise Edition 2 est bas sur la plateforme Qualcomm Snapdragon XR1, qui comprend un processeur multicur considrablement plus puissant et un nouveau moteur d'intelligence artificielle. Cela permet des conomies d'nergie significatives, des performances amliores et une prise en charge de la vision par ordinateur et des capacits avances d'apprentissage automatique. Google indique stre galement associ  Smith Optics pour crer des cadres de scurit compatibles avec Glass pour diffrents types denvironnements de travail exigeants, comme la fabrication de sols et dinstallations de maintenance.

En outre, Glass Enterprise Edition 2 offre des performances et une qualit amliores, qui sappuient sur les fonctionnalits existantes de collaboration et de diffusion en continu de vidos en direct de Glass. Ici, lajout dun port USB-C apporte une charge plus rapide et une dure de vie de la batterie plus longue pour permettre aux clients dutiliser Glass plus longtemps entre leurs charges.

En dehors du nouveau SoC, Glass embarque 3 Go de RAM, 32 Go de stockage, un appareil photo 8MP et le Bluetooth 5. L'cran est rpertori en tant que module d'affichage optique 640x360, une spcification qui ressemble au composant d'affichage Google Glass d'origine. 

Enfin, Glass Enterprise Edition 2 est plus facile  dvelopper et  dployer. Il repose sur Android, ce qui permet aux clients dintgrer plus facilement les services et les API quils utilisent dj. Et afin de prendre en charge les dploiements  l'chelle, Glass Enterprise Edition 2 prend dsormais en charge Android Enterprise Mobile Device Management.

*Rien n'indique si une version grand public est prvue*

Glass tait  l'origine considr comme un casque de ralit augmente grand public, mais aprs des plaintes concernant la confidentialit et la fonctionnalit, Google l'a rinvent en tant qu'outil pour les chirurgiens, les ouvriers d'usine et d'autres professionnels. Google affirme que les entreprises ont dclar  des temps de production plus rapides, une qualit amliore et des cots rduits  en utilisant Glass parce que loutil leur fournit un accs mains libres aux informations et outils dont ils ont besoin pour effectuer leur travail

Ldition originale Explorer Edition cotait 1 500 dollars. Par consquent, bien que le cot de 999 dollars de lEnterprise Edition 2 ne soit pas bon march, il reste nettement plus accessible.

Concernant les plaintes de confidentialit lorsque Google proposait cette exprience  des bta testeurs, nous pouvons rappeler qu'aux tats-Unis, un homme a t arrt par le FBI  la demande de la MPAA (Motion Picture Association of America, association qui dfend les intrts d'Hollywood), pour avoir regard un film au cinma quip des Google Glass. 


Il tait venu voir Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit avec sa femme. Un employ du cinma a alors prvenu un reprsentant de la MPAA. Ce dernier s'est empress de contacter le dpartement de la Scurit intrieure, en charge de la lutte antiterroriste mais galement des affaires de piratage. Celui-ci a alors dpch des agents pour interroger le testeur.

Pendant plus de quatre heures, l'homme a subi un interrogatoire muscl de la part du FBI. Tant bien que mal, le spectateur a expliqu qu'il portait la version 2 du prototype de Google Glass, qui permet d'intgrer des verres correcteurs  l'objet connect, qu'il avait teint ses lunettes mais qu'il en avait besoin pour voir. Il n'a visiblement pas t cru. Toutefois, aprs l'interrogatoire, les agents ont accept de connecter le gadget  un ordinateur et ont pu constater que rien n'avait t enregistr. Pour se faire pardonner, le cinma a offert quatre places au spectateur.

En dehors des plaintes, il y a aussi eu des rticences dans des cas d'utilisation. Nous pouvons citer le Royaume-Uni qui a fait savoir qu'il serait dfavorable  l'utilisation des lunettes  ralit augmente pendant la conduite. Dans un communiqu de presse via son porte-parole, le ministre des transports a expliqu tre  bien conscient du dploiement imminent des Google Glass. Nous discutons avec la police afin de s'assurer que personne n'utilisera cette technologie en conduisant. .

Cette mesure de scurit a t annonce pour rappeler la prudence au conducteur. Pour bien spcifier le contexte, il faut souligner que le Royaume-Uni avait connu une pente descendante depuis quelques annes sur les accidents mortels provoqus sur ses routes.  Il est important que les conducteurs accordent toute leur attention  la route lorsquils sont au volant, et quils ne se comportent pas d'une manire qui les empche d'observer ce qui se passe sur la route  avait prcis le ministre. Le porte-parole avait indiqu qu'il y avait alors dj un  ventail d'infractions et de sanctions permettant de s'attaquer au conducteur n'accordant pas suffisamment d'attention  la route  sans pour autant prciser les peines encourues pour ces utilisateurs de Google Glass.

Plusieurs autres socits travaillent galement sur des lunettes de ralit augmente destines aux entreprises, telles que Microsoft, Vuzix et Epson. Dans le mme temps, la recherche axe sur le consommateur na pas beaucoup progress, malgr lexistence de lunettes intelligentes comme la North Focals. Sortir Glass du programme X semble tre un vote de confiance de Google, mais pour le moment, rien n'indique qu'il soit destin  un public plus large.

Source : Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du concept des casques de ralit augmente en gnral et des Google Glass Enterprise Edition 2 en particulier ?
 ::fleche::  Ce casque vous serait-il utile en entreprise ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide  d'oublier  dans un premier temps les particuliers ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google met une pause  sa collaboration avec Huawei : plus de PlayStore, plus de Gmail pour les futurs smartphones Android du constructeur chinois
 ::fleche::  Google utilise Gmail pour suivre l'historique de tous vos achats en ligne, et il est difficile de le supprimer
 ::fleche::  Italie : Google se retrouve dans le viseur de l'autorit de la concurrence, accus d'abus de position sur le march des smartphones
 ::fleche::  Google, Facebook et Twitter ont t rprimands pour n'en avoir pas fait assez dans la lutte de l'UE contre les fake news

----------


## Kulvar

Comme a, Google saura en permanence ce que nous regardons, o nous regardons, pendant combien de temps, ...

----------


## denis18

Mais alors a quoi il sert et que fait-il ?

----------


## denis18

Son cran a cristaux liquides permet de visualiser des scnes gomtriques qui sont reprsent en 3 dimensions, en temps rel.
Puis grce  sa camra faire de la reconnaissance faciale, en analysant une base de photographies d'identit.
Ou chacun pourra tre reconnu instantanment, une fois identifi toute les donnes numriques pourront tre "plaquer"
visualises sur cette cran, identifiant de connexion et compte bancaire aussi. 
Pour les ouvriers ce casque de ralit virtuel pourra reconnatre la position des marteaux dans son espace de travail.
Et de montrer le plan d'un chantier hypothtique en cours de fabrication, pour bien se reprer dans son activit.
denis B.

----------


## pierre.E

ca fait peur ca ::?: 
Un employ du cinma a alors prvenu un reprsentant de la MPAA. Ce dernier s'est empress de contacter le dpartement de la Scurit intrieure,

----------

